# a thread for those that have never had a bfp :( wow 23 bfp's



## wanabeamama

ok ladies ive been thinking for a while that i feel so alone that i have NEVER EVER had a bfp and i feel like its something that i will never see ive even been tempted to draw another line on the test just to see what it would feel like so is anyone out there with me and want to see how many :bfp: virgins we can change to pee stick princesses :happydance::dust:


----------



## sar89

Im there with you never had one :(
and its awful when i see all my bfns over the last week.
My eyes are sore from squinting so hard in the hopes of seeing a faint line. x


----------



## wanabeamama

same here im looking so hard for a line it hurts my head lol when is af due??
:dust:


----------



## star7474

Been testing for over a year still no BFP, sob sob....


----------



## wanabeamama

boooo to bfn we want two lines not one :( well i think we should make a change and try and get some bfp's up in here lets do it :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

me too it hurts me every time and each time i think this is it and its not over 2 years now me and my husband have been trying.


----------



## lu-is

No BFP for me either :( One day... but for now I'm a BFP virgin too!


----------



## RedStar57

I've never had one either... and i've taken a lot of test lol.. everytime I was even a day late i'd go straight out and buy a box. I'm hoping that changes next month! Good luck!


----------



## thamaraisk

I have never had one..it has been over one year now..and i follow the same thing as Redstar..when i am even one day late I go and POAS!! And so for it is all BFN!!

:(


----------



## wanabeamama

wow im really not alone i just hope that we can make this a lucky thread and change the luck of some of you ladies even better all of us ladies :dust:
i guess im alone with drawing the other line on tho lollol


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey there, 

I've never had a bfp, I've had an evap line but I knew as soon as I saw it it was wrong.

I'm getting very frustrated with everyday in this tww - I wish I had an infinite supply of HPT as I'd just sit there all day testing (even though I know the best time to test is the morning!). I've been TTC now for over 8 months and when growing up I never thought It'd be this hard. The films tend to show TTC in a very unrealistic light if you ask me!

It bugs me that people who go on Jeremy Kyle can go on a night out, get drunk out of their faces, end up pregnant over and over again. Then there's decent women like us going through so much heartbreak every month as we still don't get a bfp. It's not fair.


----------



## wanabeamama

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've never had a bfp, I've had an evap line but I knew as soon as I saw it it was wrong.
> 
> I'm getting very frustrated with everyday in this tww - I wish I had an infinite supply of HPT as I'd just sit there all day testing (even though I know the best time to test is the morning!). I've been TTC now for over 8 months and when growing up I never thought It'd be this hard. The films tend to show TTC in a very unrealistic light if you ask me!
> 
> It bugs me that people who go on Jeremy Kyle can go on a night out, get drunk out of their faces, end up pregnant over and over again. Then there's decent women like us going through so much heartbreak every month as we still don't get a bfp. It's not fair.

thats so true some people dont even know that ttc exists they dink you just have sex once ans ur pregnant i really hate it when pople say "when are you having kids or are you not gona bother" grrrrrrrr i just say i would love to have kids when mother nature lets me and they just laugh like im joking i feel like its taking over my life who knew what jot it would be to see two lines :(
maby one day. Its not knowing and not being in controll that frustrates me :(
wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Inoue

Im a BFP virgin aswel =(

Been trying for a year and a half with no luck... guess it just doesnt 'happen' like they say at school, lol. Best of luck to everyone that you will see them two magic lines at some point in the near future! :winkwink:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Loving this thread.....nice to see Im not the only BFP virgin! I really wish that I could just have a BFP test...I dream about them & all!! 

FX'd this thread will be a good luck charm for us xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

lets all make the wish and make this the lucky thread for all the bfp virgins out there :dust:


----------



## RedStar57

I like peeing on opks.. they always have two lines for me hehe. 

I completely agree, even my own sisters got pregnant on accident. Even if they are married, it's still not fair! I swear half my facebook friends are pregnant..... and only one of them was actually ttc. It's pretty lame. You would think it would be easier for us since we're actually trying, not harder.


----------



## Hutchess

Been ttc for 6 months and a bfp virgin. Can't even think how hard is must be for some of you ladies!!

Fingers crossed for all of us!!! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

its always hard to see bfn i just got another :( well i know i shouldnt and i knew it would be as a did one thismorning i hate one line :( 
at least now we know were not alone i just hope this thread can change our luck xx


----------



## Sizzles

Been trying just over a year and never had a bfp. :nope: Seems there's lots of us holding little sticks up to the light etc. in the hope of seeing a glimmer of a line!


----------



## wanabeamama

damn these faulty tests :( i guess its like playing the lotterywell thats how it feels its the bfp lottery x


----------



## schoolteacher

BFP virgin too! sucks.


----------



## kirstensheep

me too! ive not had one! spent years preventing it as much as possible! i was like hitler with my BC, lol and now all i want is a baby :)... i keep testing tooo soon and cant stop it x


----------



## wanabeamama

i dont think im gona see two lines this cycle :( and im just making myself feel worse by watching one born every minuit mehh i want one :(


----------



## StaceyKor

Hehe i was watching that too, even though i've seen all the episodes before...its like torture for us ladies, wishing it was our turn...but that day will come i'm sure!! Just praying for that :bfp: but at this point in time i cant imagine it xx


----------



## wanabeamama

i know it is absolute torture lol it really doesnt take my mind off the tww either, but i just like to imagine thats me :( i want to push and hear my baby cry for the first time too ah well our time will come.
Spread some :dust:


----------



## Equal

im in the same boat ladies :( TTC for 10 months...sucks and I swear everyone I know is pregnant...its hard


----------



## wanabeamama

Equal said:


> im in the same boat ladies :( TTC for 10 months...sucks and I swear everyone I know is pregnant...its hard

it really does feel like every one is pregnant even watching tv everyone is pregnant or having babies doesnt help that i keep watchin baby story on home n health and one born every minuit lol


----------



## Equal

me too....im scared b/c i feel so many symptoms but im scared to think this might be it...ts been like forever since weve been trying..and my chart is soo od yesterday it was so low and today its fever..


----------



## monalisa81

count me in! 15 months and never seen a second line on a HPT.


----------



## wanabeamama

Equal said:


> me too....im scared b/c i feel so many symptoms but im scared to think this might be it...ts been like forever since weve been trying..and my chart is soo od yesterday it was so low and today its fever..

hoe many dpo are you?? It could have been implantation dip :) good look wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

monalisa81 said:


> count me in! 15 months and never seen a second line on a HPT.

:cry: 15 months omg i really hope this thread can bring you some luck lots of :dust: to you x


----------



## wanabeamama

ive decided not to test again this cycle unlsess of course the witch doesnt arrive im surs she will come and beet the hell out of me like she usually does :( its so unfair to have so many symptoms but no bfp new symptoms for me this cycle have been,
really really sore boobs i mean i cant sleep they hurt so bad and they have hurt since 4dpo 
spotting from 4dpo-7dpo and again 9dpo
yesterday lots of pink cm only arter doing db and pelvic pain when doing bd.

Come on witchy what the hell you playin at dont do this to me :(


----------



## Sophe

I've never had BFP, had sooo many BFN's can't even count them :-(


----------



## zanDark

*pops in shyly* :blush:

I'm a long time lurker :) been TTC for 12 months and have never had a bfp :cry:I'm currently at 6 dpo but I don't think I have a shot this month because I have no symptoms other than sore boobs. 

Baby dust to all you wonderful ladies :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

zanDark said:


> *pops in shyly* :blush:
> 
> I'm a long time lurker :) been TTC for 12 months and have never had a bfp :cry:I'm currently at 6 dpo but I don't think I have a shot this month because I have no symptoms other than sore boobs.
> 
> Baby dust to all you wonderful ladies :flower:

for some people no symptoms was there biggest symptom so you never know :) fingers crossed x


----------



## green22

Hey ladies, I've never had a BFP either. Im 3 dpo (I think as I didn't get a positive OPK on my CBD this cycle but my temps are up at the mo - feel free to have a looksee at my chart). I dream of the month I can see two lines and tell my husband : - ) x Wanabeamama, I've got Endo too x


----------



## nevernormal

I also have never had a BFP... but I try to look on the bright side... many women get BFPs only for them to end in chemicals, ectopics, or miscarriages for other reasons. It is disappointing, even devastating to not have a BFP cycle after cycle, but I can't imagine how much worse it would be to be given that ray of hope only to have it taken away!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm also a bfp virgin. Been trying for 12 years with a 7 year break (found out dh has an unknown blockage no sperms come out) . 7 Years was hoping for a miracle. Anyway I'm 1-3 dpo not sure as had ov bl on Thursday . But positive opk yesterday so did home insemination Friday and today.fx for all of us


----------



## missmaddiesue

another bfp virgin here! af is due in 3 days but i really feel like i'm out... woke up this morning to her glorious pre-af cramps right on schedule, ugh. here's hoping to all the june bfps! :dust:


----------



## carisasanders

Far from alone- even when i had a chemical pregnancy it was per the dr NOT a REAL test. I never thought i wopuld say this as much as me and hubby bed to try but yes i am a virgin! :(


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1, me tooooo. Welcome newbies, babydust one and all. Looking forward to seeing bfps here soon xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow I just found my thread about never having a bfp and wow look at all the bfp's this must have been a luck thread for bfp virgins :happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS too all of those with bfp's and extra :dust: to those still waiting :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Wow I just found my thread about never having a bfp and wow look at all the bfp's this must have been a luck thread for bfp virgins :happydance:
> CONGRATULATIONS too all of those with bfp's and extra :dust: to those still waiting :hugs:

Wow for such a small thread that sure is a lot of BFPs! Congratulations to all the preggos!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup is sure is alot of bfp's I must be a lucky charm ;)


----------



## Butterfly89

Bahhhh, I just wanna see a dark line. 

I can't even get a + on an OPK, lol. Though I had one once. ^^ And -technically- I have had faint BFPs, but it was from a chemical, so it doesn't count. 

This thread looks like good luck though, lol. :]


----------



## wanabeamama

It really sucks having one line good luck


----------



## wanabeamama

Let's bring this thread back to life and get some more bfp's :happydance:


----------



## Wishin4BFP

Ive never had a BFP either.. Yes I'm young, only 18. My boyfriend has a daughter and he is a woderful dad! I'm thinking I may be in luck this time but I've been obsessing & don't want to be disappointed.. I remember taking my first hpt & being so upset afterwards.. But I'm going to test soon hopefully BFP..


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Let's bring this thread back to life and get some more bfp's :happydance:

Yeah I'll jump on this good luck train! I've never seen a BFP in my almost full year of trying. I don't even know what I would do if I finally got one!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wishin4bfp fingers crossed for you no matter weather is 1 bfn or 100 bfn it still breaks your heart :hugs:

Daydream lol I have no idea what I would do either I would probably pass out :rofl: 
I'm on month 19of ttc and yeah it still sucks ass let's hope it's not much longer for us ladies


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've been TTC for about 14 months and I still haven't gotten 1 BFP. Not even a chemical .... :nope:

So sad!!! I thought getting preggo would be easy but oh how wrong I was! 

Anyways, good luck to everyone!


----------



## wanabeamama

All the years as a teen being told by parents and teachers to always use a condom and go on the pill and dong look at that boy because you will end up pregnant lol if only it was that easy lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanabeamama said:


> All the years as a teen being told by parents and teachers to always use a condom and go on the pill and dong look at that boy because you will end up pregnant lol if only it was that easy lol

HA! If only!


----------



## wanabeamama

ashknowsbest said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> All the years as a teen being told by parents and teachers to always use a condom and go on the pill and dong look at that boy because you will end up pregnant lol if only it was that easy lol
> 
> HA! If only!Click to expand...

Wow check out your chart that's one good looking chart :happydance: have you poas yet???


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanabeamama said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> All the years as a teen being told by parents and teachers to always use a condom and go on the pill and dong look at that boy because you will end up pregnant lol if only it was that easy lol
> 
> HA! If only!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow check out your chart that's one good looking chart :happydance: have you poas yet???Click to expand...

I did and I'm still not getting a positive .... I'm getting discouraged but then I read that some people don't even get their positives until AF is 1 to 2 weeks late! I'm trying to stay positive! 

I took a test 9, 10, and 12 DPO!! I'm an addict! Lol.

I have normally long cycles anyways .. usually about 30-35 day .. last month was 40 days which is not normal for me! and so now I'm just waiting for AF to show and watching my temperatures! I hope this is my month.

I had an HSG, used preseed and used OPK's!! So I did almost everything I could to raise my chances!!

Anyways!! Good luck to you and fingers crossed for this whole thread to get their BFP's!


----------



## Wishin4BFP

wanabeamama said:


> Wishin4bfp fingers crossed for you no matter weather is 1 bfn or 100 bfn it still breaks your heart :hugs:
> 
> Daydream lol I have no idea what I would do either I would probably pass out :rofl:
> I'm on month 19of ttc and yeah it still sucks ass let's hope it's not much longer for us ladies


You're right! Thank you. :hugs: good luck to you


----------



## wanabeamama

Well 12dpo is not too late to get your bfp implantation can be as late as 12dpo and then it can take 2-4days from that to build enough hcg for a positive test I have got everything crossed 
Serious 9,10and12 dpo call that an addict I test twice a day from 7dpo :rofl: 
Let's hope there's not much more poas to do


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies, I'm going to join you. Although I've not been trying long (off pill for 3 months, trying 2) I've never seen a BFP (although to be expected).

I am also a poas addict and have used an OPK and pregnancy test every day since 7dpo (I know - waaaaay to early). I'm now 9dpo and waiting for AF :coffee: 

I don't feel it this month, I'm not sure if seeing the BFN gives me some sort of comfort or what but I seem to need to do it in order to carry out my day - weird I know :shrug:

I wish all the ladies best of luck for a BFP - baby dust to all :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanabeamama said:


> Well 12dpo is not too late to get your bfp implantation can be as late as 12dpo and then it can take 2-4days from that to build enough hcg for a positive test I have got everything crossed
> Serious 9,10and12 dpo call that an addict I test twice a day from 7dpo :rofl:
> Let's hope there's not much more poas to do

Thanks again! 
Haha, I would like to test more than once a day, and sometimes I'm soooo tempted but my OH would kill me! 
I hope this and it and I can be done with all of this testing!


----------



## wanabeamama

Kittylady :hi: your only 9dpo don't count yourself out just yet but oh how I love a good poas addict 

Ok anyone pees make sure you post a pic even if it's bfn :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

ashknowsbest said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Well 12dpo is not too late to get your bfp implantation can be as late as 12dpo and then it can take 2-4days from that to build enough hcg for a positive test I have got everything crossed
> Serious 9,10and12 dpo call that an addict I test twice a day from 7dpo :rofl:
> Let's hope there's not much more poas to do
> 
> Thanks again!
> Haha, I would like to test more than once a day, and sometimes I'm soooo tempted but my OH would kill me!
> I hope this and it and I can be done with all of this testing!Click to expand...

I never ell oh when I'm testing :haha: why would he kill you?


----------



## kittylady

wanabeamama said:


> Kittylady :hi: your only 9dpo don't count yourself out just yet but oh how I love a good poas addict
> 
> Ok anyone pees make sure you post a pic even if it's bfn :hugs:

I'll keep tomorrows sticks then :haha:


----------



## kristen16

I will join as well...

We have been trying for what seems like forever. Had an HSG and LAP done in October of this year. AF was due today and she hasnt come yet...I did however get a BFN this morning. :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanabeamama said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Well 12dpo is not too late to get your bfp implantation can be as late as 12dpo and then it can take 2-4days from that to build enough hcg for a positive test I have got everything crossed
> Serious 9,10and12 dpo call that an addict I test twice a day from 7dpo :rofl:
> Let's hope there's not much more poas to do
> 
> Thanks again!
> Haha, I would like to test more than once a day, and sometimes I'm soooo tempted but my OH would kill me!
> I hope this and it and I can be done with all of this testing!Click to expand...
> 
> I never ell oh when I'm testing :haha: why would he kill you?Click to expand...

Well he wouldn't literally kill me buuuut he just tells me that I should relax and to not stress myself out symptom spotting and stuff! 

He is so supportive and loves me and really just hates to see me stressed about it so much! 

He's a lot more laid back than me, even though he wants children as well!


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies I used my sticks this morning left them in the bathroom and ended up going back to sleep so didn't check 4 half an hour. It says on the box don't read after 10 mins. It had a line but have to disregard. I will test again 2moro. :(


----------



## kittylady

My sticks green is opk blue is pregnancy test, but as I said I left them too late so they may be false :(
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0080.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 58


----------



## wanabeamama

I see a line on that I've never even got a evap on one of those is it a one step ic?
I think you should hold your pee for a few hours and test again I can't wait till the morning :haha: :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I did a little tweak that's a pretty good line for an evap :/
 



Attached Files:







6f4dd702.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg kittylady I just saw your chart WOW what a great dip :happydance: FX it's an implantation dip :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Omg kittylady I just saw your chart WOW what a great dip :happydance: FX it's an implantation dip :hugs:

Oh yes that dip is perfect! Hope that this turns into a nice BFP for you kittylady!


----------



## kittylady

Thanks ladies my chart was weird this month. Hoping its a good sign. Going 2 test 2moro :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Ohhhhh ok I guess we can wait till tomorrow lol come on kittylady make it 9bfp's :happydance: 
Really hope your chart is a good sighn :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream did you test today? :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I had a huge temp dip this morning and then AF showed when I stood up! 

Disappointed but trying to stay positive. I'm starting my prolactinoma medicine so maybe when my levels get normal I'll be able to get pregnant. 

Just trying to stay positive! =D 

On a happy note, my family is coming in from Florida for thanksgiving so im happy I won't have AF while they're here! annnnnd I can have a drink with my step mother!


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Daydream did you test today? :hugs:

Nope, FF shows my test day to be Sunday, so will try to wait until then. Only 8dpo right now so I don't want to get myself worked up for a likely BFN just yet :winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I had a huge temp dip this morning and then AF showed when I stood up!
> 
> Disappointed but trying to stay positive. I'm starting my prolactinoma medicine so maybe when my levels get normal I'll be able to get pregnant.
> 
> Just trying to stay positive! =D
> 
> On a happy note, my family is coming in from Florida for thanksgiving so im happy I won't have AF while they're here! annnnnd I can have a drink with my step mother!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch got you but here's hoping your special egg is next to pop out and it won't be long till you get your bfp :hugs: but :happydance: yey you can enjoy your thanksgiving and have a drink :wine: and have a well deserved break from stressing :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Daydream did you test today? :hugs:
> 
> Nope, FF shows my test day to be Sunday, so will try to wait until then. Only 8dpo right now so I don't want to get myself worked up for a likely BFN just yet :winkwink:Click to expand...

Wow your better than me curiosity gets the better of me :haha: I can't wait to see your test on Sunday :happydance:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Well I had a huge temp dip this morning and then AF showed when I stood up!
> 
> Disappointed but trying to stay positive. I'm starting my prolactinoma medicine so maybe when my levels get normal I'll be able to get pregnant.
> 
> Just trying to stay positive! =D
> 
> On a happy note, my family is coming in from Florida for thanksgiving so im happy I won't have AF while they're here! annnnnd I can have a drink with my step mother!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch got you but here's hoping your special egg is next to pop out and it won't be long till you get your bfp :hugs: but :happydance: yey you can enjoy your thanksgiving and have a drink :wine: and have a well deserved break from stressing :hugs:Click to expand...

Hahah love the wine smiley. Sorry for AF :hugs: Glad you're trying to stay positive! Hopefully that medicine is what does the trick!


----------



## leanne1

:(( ive never seen a double line either! So sad. We are still pretty early in our trying stage. Hubbs and I have been ttc for 8 months now. Im hoping ill have a little extra to be thankful for this thanksgiving! :D Good luck to all you other ladies out there! God has a special time he wants your baby to come in this world!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks everyone for your encouragement and support! It means a lot to me! People never understand it well unless they're going through it themselves and I'm really grateful to have people on here who understan 100% what I'm going through! 

I try to stay positive all of the time. I know it will happen for me, wether is has to be done through IUI or IVF or naturally ... =D 

Good luck everyone and I hope you're all preparing for the holidays because they're right around the corner!


----------



## LittleHunter

Although I haven't been TTC for very long. I thought I'd stop by.
I'm 11dpo today (nov 15) and I got a little worked up about my "symptoms" so I took a FRhpt. Bfn. 

I've had a heavy uterus since 4 dpo and major headaches today. (not normal for me)

I'm a little discouraged even though I know it's still early in my cycle and still early at TTC!


----------



## daydream

LittleHunter said:


> Although I haven't been TTC for very long. I thought I'd stop by.
> I'm 11dpo today (nov 15) and I got a little worked up about my "symptoms" so I took a FRhpt. Bfn.
> 
> I've had a heavy uterus since 4 dpo and major headaches today. (not normal for me)
> 
> I'm a little discouraged even though I know it's still early in my cycle and still early at TTC!

Well those seem like good symptoms! Hopefully you'll see that + test soon! Hey I know that even early in TTC those - tests are just as discouraging :hugs:. :dust: to you!


----------



## wanabeamama

leanne1 said:


> :(( ive never seen a double line either! So sad. We are still pretty early in our trying stage. Hubbs and I have been ttc for 8 months now. Im hoping ill have a little extra to be thankful for this thanksgiving! :D Good luck to all you other ladies out there! God has a special time he wants your baby to come in this world!

:hi: it's so true it can only happen when the time is right I hope that time is near for you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks everyone for your encouragement and support! It means a lot to me! People never understand it well unless they're going through it themselves and I'm really grateful to have people on here who understan 100% what I'm going through!
> 
> I try to stay positive all of the time. I know it will happen for me, wether is has to be done through IUI or IVF or naturally ... =D
> 
> Good luck everyone and I hope you're all preparing for the holidays because they're right around the corner!

:cry: :cry: :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: that's what were here for I hope The witch isn't too hard on you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

LittleHunter said:


> Although I haven't been TTC for very long. I thought I'd stop by.
> I'm 11dpo today (nov 15) and I got a little worked up about my "symptoms" so I took a FRhpt. Bfn.
> 
> I've had a heavy uterus since 4 dpo and major headaches today. (not normal for me)
> 
> I'm a little discouraged even though I know it's still early in my cycle and still early at TTC!

That sounds promising FX'd it's you bfp 
It never gets any easier seeing bfn but I think we just learn how to cope and find a way to stay positive but we all have our tough days that's why we are here to support eachother :hugs:


----------



## kittylady

Hi I know its front but these were in the time frame so I think I might have a bfp :) bit causcious tho.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0090.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 51


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg omg omg :happydance: :happydance: woooooooohooooooo
:wohoo: :wohoo:
CONGRATULATIONS that's your :bfp: right there :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Wow that is SO positive!! Congratulations!!


----------



## daydream

Took a test a little early at 9dpo this morning. BFN of course. Okay no more testing until at least Saturday haha


----------



## Tanzibar83

kittylady, congratulations on your BFP, you must have spent the whole day with a smile on your face :D

Hope you're doing well, keep us posted with any updates :D


----------



## LittleHunter

12dpo bfn on IC (not FMU) and symptoms continue...

Gah! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## wanabeamama

Littlehunter I'm not a huge fan of ic's :hugs: there is still hope
Daydream yeah it is still a little early but omg Saturday????? :( that's ages lol


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Daydream yeah it is still a little early but omg Saturday????? :( that's ages lol

Yeahhhhhhh I don't want to spend all week squinting at little tests. We'll see what my temp does over the next couple days. If it goes up, then I'll probably keep testing.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## iwnttobepreg

Hi all..pls Let me join you all..we hv Been ttc for over an year with unexplained inf. Had 1 iui without med and this is 3rd iui with clomid. Consistently had 2 mature follicles. Me 28,dh31.


Well it's 10 dpo today and I see every af symptom I usually have around this time :(
I am anyhow going to test tomorrow morning. Hoping and praying to see bfp


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi iwnttobepreg I hope you get that bfp I have heard women say they had af symptoms before there bfp FX good luck for testing don't forget to post your pic :hugs:


----------



## Sophe

still no BFP for me ...


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: sophy :hugs:


----------



## Sophe

Thanks wanabeamama


----------



## daydream

10dpo, temp went up, tested this morning BFN. Also started spotting. Hoping this doesn't mean I'm out. :(


----------



## DooDah

Can I join you ladies? 

I've been ntnp since May but am in this cycle. I've never seen a bfp either. In fact I've only tested twice because I don't test until I'm late. Although one was an evil evap ;)

I'm testing 4th December but am due on the 30th November.

Heaps and heaps of sticky :dust:


----------



## daydream

Welcome DooDah (love the name btw :) )


----------



## wanabeamama

Welcome doodah :hi:
Daydream 10dpo is perfect timing for implantation spotting how long is your LP usually? Do you usually get spotting? I get it every month but i put it down to my endo.
I hope it's good news for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Welcome doodah :hi:
> Daydream 10dpo is perfect timing for implantation spotting how long is your LP usually? Do you usually get spotting? I get it every month but i put it down to my endo.
> I hope it's good news for you :hugs: :hugs:

yeah I'm a regular spotter before AF. Usually it starts around 8dpo and lasts all the way until AF. My OB isn't worried about it, but I definitely am. My LP is usually 11-12 days, so expecting AF to make her appearance in a few days if my spotting is already started.

My OB prescribed clomid for my next cycle. But I'm going to start looking at making a RE appointment. We're going to be at a full year in December, and I'd like to get a full workup from a specialist. My OB doesn't really know what she's doing.


----------



## DooDah

Hope we get lucky :)

Thank you for the welcome!

How many dpo are you ladies at? xx


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream how are you feeling today im waiting to see your temp i hope it has stayed up :hugs: 

doodah im in my fertile time i should be ovulating on monday but i will post my opk's anyways lol


----------



## lian_83

Also another :bfp: virgin here (except for the OPKs). The truth is after so many disheartening BFNs, I'm just not sure if this will even happen to me. 

I just want to see two lines on that stick, sometimes I'm so desperate I'm even ok if I see an evap, but no.. Just 1 solitary line and the test area is snowy white. 

:cry:

Why does it have to be so hard??


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: one line sucks ass :cry: don't give up hope it will happen


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> daydream how are you feeling today im waiting to see your temp i hope it has stayed up :hugs:

You are so sweet! It's nice having a cheerleader! My temp dropped a bit, still in line with previous temps, but not rising.

Also had heavier spotting this morning. I'm thinking AF may end up showing her head tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Sorry to hear about af daydream! Could it not be late IB?? :hugs:

Wanabeamama - when is af due for you then? I OVd about a day or two ago so we're pretty close in cycle I guess :)

I'm due for af on the 30th and need to see my doctor about going back on bc because we're planning on moving and won't be in a position to ttc. Hopefully I'll get a bfp instead this cycle ;)

How are you ladies today? Any symptoms? Other than wanting to cry at everything and cramps I'm symptom free so far. But it would be too early anyway I guess! 

:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Doodah I'm on cd7 but should be ovulating on Monday I have taken soy this cycle for the first time so I'm not sure if it will change ovulation a bit but we will be in the TWW at the same time :happydance:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Doodah I'm on cd7 but should be ovulating on Monday I have taken soy this cycle for the first time so I'm not sure if it will change ovulation a bit but we will be in the TWW at the same time :happydance:

Oh fingers crossed you get your soy baby! I took that June and July and noticed much strong O pains and EWCM. 

Doodah - Who knows, maybe? I'll definitely keep you guys updated over the weekend :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope it works if not I have to have a second lap in jan to remove a large cyst on my ovary and more endo and I my on wants to do ivf right after the lap I'm desperate to conceive naturally i had such a bad time with the last lap it took so long to recover it was only 8months ago and I have to go through it all over again :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream I hope the witch isn't here :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> I hope it works if not I have to have a second lap in jan to remove a large cyst on my ovary and more endo and I my on wants to do ivf right after the lap I'm desperate to conceive naturally i had such a bad time with the last lap it took so long to recover it was only 8months ago and I have to go through it all over again :(

Oh wow that sounds so painful. I hope the soy works! Do you take OPK tests? Is O near??


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Daydream I hope the witch isn't here :hugs:

Nope not yet. I tend to just spot in the mornings. That's how it's been the past two days. So strange. Woke up this morning to lighter spotting than I did yesterday. I'm not going to test anymore this weekend and just see what happens. 

My temp this morning is pretty bogus. Randomly woke up and took it at 6am 97.7. Woke up at 8am and took it 98.4. My normal time is 7am. I think the big swing is because our heater kicks on before I normally take my temp.. so I went with the later one.. Who knows what it really should be. I need to fix my weekend alarm clocks, because last weekend my temps were all over the place too.


----------



## wanabeamama

I use opk's I should o on Monday :) I always o cd10-11 
You can adjust your temp here https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## wanabeamama

I use opk's I should o on Monday :) I always o cd10-11 
You can adjust your temp here https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## wanabeamama

Cd9 and on my way back to the TWW lol
 



Attached Files:







c8e77ef2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 11









6ebf338a.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DooDah

Woooo :) go OVing! Well I wait until I'm 4/5 days late to test so I guess we'll be testing around the same time.

I plan to test on the 3rd/4th if af doesn't show.

Want it so badly this cycle. Was looking through the argos catalogue and just starting flicking through the nursery section and now soooo broody! I feel like a mad woman ;)

:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yeah I do that too lol I will test on the 3rd I'm taking my staff on the chrismas doo that night so I need to know if I can have a glass of champagne lol
I can't believe how early that has come I used to be cd11 then the last 2cycles were cd10 and now cd9 geeez at this rate I will be ovulating when af is here and spending my entire life in the TWW lol I feel very excited this cycle for some reason :happydance:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Cd9 and on my way back to the TWW lol

Woo!! I LOVE that smiley on those tests :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Mee toooo :D how are you feel ing today? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok my pee is still happy lol still pos on the digi woohoo


----------



## daydream

:xmas3: I'm feeling fine.. nothing much going on over here. No AF yet.. Some spotting this morning. Temp stayed constant. BFN this morning though. If AF doesn't show by tomorrow I'll go out and get a FRER to see if maybe my ICs are lying to me, haha.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey no witch :happydance: i hope the frer gives you the bfp :) stupid ic's :growlmad: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AmberDW

I am a bfp test virgin too, even though I have a 7 year old..I took a blood test at hospital never a test :(


----------



## MummyWant2be

I am BFP test virgin too :nope:i have never ever seen those 2pink lines, even on ovulation test....:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Lets hope this thread can change that :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

My opk's are still positive day 2 lol
 



Attached Files:







50bda842.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## daydream

Feeling what I'm pretty sure is AF cramps and saw what I'm pretty sure is the start of my flow. I adjusted my ovulation method on FF because looking back I saw I had a note about maybe DST effecting my temp on the 8th, so my guess is that I probably did ovulate that day and not the day before, just because of my + OPK test I got the evening of the 7th. So then this cycle is actually looking about right.. 

Eh either way, on to next month. Hoping that clomid is my miracle cure!


----------



## kezzaside

Iv never had a BFP or a positive OPK..


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> Feeling what I'm pretty sure is AF cramps and saw what I'm pretty sure is the start of my flow. I adjusted my ovulation method on FF because looking back I saw I had a note about maybe DST effecting my temp on the 8th, so my guess is that I probably did ovulate that day and not the day before, just because of my + OPK test I got the evening of the 7th. So then this cycle is actually looking about right..
> 
> Eh either way, on to next month. Hoping that clomid is my miracle cure!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Welcome and good luck :hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

how are you daydream any news :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

What the he'll is this about? They were dipped in same pee since Sunday morning I've been getting positives and negatives but usually both positive or both negative not one of each :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







835206d2.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> What the he'll is this about? They were dipped in same pee since Sunday morning I've been getting positives and negatives but usually both positive or both negative not one of each :growlmad:

Oh that's interesting... I've never seen that before.

AFM: Light spotting yesterday again but no AF. Took a FRER last night and got BFN.

This morning my temp plummeted, so I expect it should arrive today. I'm just surprised I had a 13 day LP this month! Usually I'm 11 or 12 days. I have been vegetarian for years and started occasionally eating fish this month bc my acupuncturist thinks my vegetarianism may contribute to our issues. Maybe that was what changed my cycle?


----------



## wanabeamama

It would make sense it's amaizing how much what you eat can change your body function and hormones oily fish is what you need but stay away from king mackerel it has high levels of magnesium which is not good when ttc,
I think you can actually but fish oil supplements and omega3 do you take any other supliments iron vitC and B complex and the obvious folic acid??? These all make a huge difference to your cycle and balance your hormones 
I'm sorry your temp dropped :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> It would make sense it's amaizing how much what you eat can change your body function and hormones oily fish is what you need but stay away from king mackerel it has high levels of magnesium which is not good when ttc,
> I think you can actually but fish oil supplements and omega3 do you take any other supliments iron vitC and B complex and the obvious folic acid??? These all make a huge difference to your cycle and balance your hormones
> I'm sorry your temp dropped :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Yep I take B complex and my prenatals are from whole foods and have folic acid, vit c, DHA and other stuff obviously. Definitely no mackerel. I'm only having a bit of seafood once, maybe twice a week. Salmon, halibut, cod, etc. Usually not a full serving, just bites of my husbands just because I'm still not keen on the whole eating-something-that-used-to-move thing. haha


----------



## wanabeamama

That's great sounds like your way ahead :hugs: 
Are you going to try anything or do anything different next cycle I try to do somthing new each cycle but after 19 of em I'm running out of ideas which is why I when to soy this time lol


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> That's great sounds like your way ahead :hugs:
> Are you going to try anything or do anything different next cycle I try to do somthing new each cycle but after 19 of em I'm running out of ideas which is why I when to soy this time lol

Yep my OB prescribed clomid 50mg that I'm going to take cycle days 3-7. So just going to do that and the mucinex (the Guaifenesin only kind) starting at CD10 to make sure I get good EWCM. May also do preseed depending on how my CM is around ovulation. 

I also made a RE appointment for 12/15. So then I'll get testing and all that good stuff. My OB didn't test because she said my chart looked like I was ovulating. But since we've been trying for over a year now, my insurance will cover the infertility treatments, so I want to get tested at least to make sure nothing else is wrong.

Was this your first cycle on soy? How did you like it so far? I tried it for two cycles. I could definitely tell it helped with ov. It was the first time I got ov pains. I stopped though because I wanted to see if I would get a + OPK without using it.


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies :)

Hope you're all doing well!

This might be a silly question but what is soy supposed to do?? I've heard lots of women talking about it but never really heard what it's supposed to do :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes it's my first soy cycle I have been ok really I had a real bad headache for a day or so and ovulation has been very confusing I got pos opk's on and off since Sunday a temp raise yesterday and then a drop today with a smiley digi and neg ic I put in some dummy temps for the next 3 days and ff put o on Sunday which makes me 2dpo today so I have no idea I usually have a very short surge on cd10 and ovulate the same day so it's quite strange not knowing what's going on :shrug:

I hope you get your clinics bubba will it be your first time on clomid?


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha:


DooDah said:


> Hey girlies :)
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!
> 
> This might be a silly question but what is soy supposed to do?? I've heard lots of women talking about it but never really heard what it's supposed to do :blush:

Its not a silly question here is what it does people take different doses and 79% of women got a bfp on there first cycle using it, it's natures clomid

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

I would suggest to take at least 80mg bc soy is half the strength of clomid. Soy can be taken anytime, but if taken at night, you can possibly avoid side effects and make sure to take them at the same time each day. As for opk, its suggested to start after period ends if cycle is < 35 days, or to start 3 days after period ends if cycle is > 35.


----------



## daydream

Good morning (well over here it's morning) ladies! Hope your days are going well. wanabeamama how's your TWW going?

Doodah - you're getting close to testing, are you going to test or wait until AF is late?

For me: AF started heavy last night. So that means tomorrow will be CD3 and my first time taking clomid. I'm curious to see how this goes.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey daydream :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch got you :cry: but yey for the soy cycle I hope it does the trick.
Doodah can't wait to see your tests :hugs: 

Well my TWW so far I'm feeling quite poorly today I feel like I'm getting a cold and a little run down but apart from that it's just a big waiting game :coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you all ladies any testers this week? I think I ovulated on Sunday but I don't have mg Xhairs of FF yet :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Any updates???


----------



## lola_90

Hey ladies! Hoping I can join you all :)

I've never ever had a :bfp: no matter how much I squint/try each month like mad/poas etc etc

This is our 8 month ttc and am getting quite fed up!

But this month I am feeling more positive as its the first time that ive had a positive opk havnt used them every cycle.

Am thinking that if im not preggo this month I will try a B-50 complex to extend my luteal phase which is around 9 days. Want to try soy but nervous that it may muck up my cycles.

Love the idea of this thread so many ive seen people are trying for the 3rd baby! Dont wanna be disrespectful but i find it quite upsetting when they complain about not getting a bfp and they already have two babies. I want one!!!

Sorry for the mega long post/moan

Oh and have been using the cbfm for the second month!

Cant think of anything else so :dust: to all 

x


----------



## lola_90

Hey ladies! Hoping I can join you all :)

I've never ever had a :bfp: no matter how much I squint/try each month like mad/poas etc etc

This is our 8 month ttc and am getting quite fed up!

But this month I am feeling more positive as its the first time that ive had a positive opk havnt used them every cycle.

Am thinking that if im not preggo this month I will try a B-50 complex to extend my luteal phase which is around 9 days. Want to try soy but nervous that it may muck up my cycles.

Love the idea of this thread so many ive seen people are trying for the 3rd baby! Dont wanna be disrespectful but i find it quite upsetting when they complain about not getting a bfp and they already have two babies. I want one!!!

Sorry for the mega long post/moan

Oh and have been using the cbfm for the second month!

Cant think of anything else so :dust: to all 

x


----------



## lola_90

Woops double post!

just to add im 4dpo


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Lola I know exactly what you mean about feeling alone with never having 2lines :hugs: were are you in your cycle when will you be testing?


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I just saw your 4dpo lol I'm 6dpo today :happydance:


----------



## lululove

I'm with all of you. I have never seen a :bfp:. I was so sure of this months too. Woke up this morning (11dpo) and I decided to POAS..:bfn: I'm crushed. :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: don't give up hope until the witch arrives :hugs: when do you expect the witch to arrive?


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> :hi: Lola I know exactly what you mean about feeling alone with never having 2lines :hugs: were are you in your cycle when will you be testing?

It sucks doesn't it hun! Especially as everyone seems to be pregnant at the moment and posting about it soo much on facebook!!!!

My brother asked me what I wanted for xmas and i blurted "a baby" and he was like :saywhat: and then i said dunno!!!

Awkward! 

Not long until you can test though! Have you had any symptoms? 

:dust:


----------



## lola_90

lululove said:


> I'm with all of you. I have never seen a :bfp:. I was so sure of this months too. Woke up this morning (11dpo) and I decided to POAS..:bfn: I'm crushed. :cry:

:hugs: 

Im sorry! I hate it when that happens, I swear if it happens to me this month I will cry!!! How many cycles have you been trying for?

This is my 8 month, I know a lot of people have been trying for soo much longer but it just seems like forever to me! Never knew that it would take this long

And remember your not our until you see :witch: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I have felt very different but as it's my first cycle on soy I'm trying not to ss cos I don't know what's down to soy I've been ttc for 19 months so every month I've had "symptoms" I even had a triphasic bbt chart month before last so I'm defiantly not going to excite myself it's get emotionally draining month after month


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> Well I have felt very different but as it's my first cycle on soy I'm trying not to ss cos I don't know what's down to soy I've been ttc for 19 months so every month I've had "symptoms" I even had a triphasic bbt chart month before last so I'm defiantly not going to excite myself it's get emotionally draining month after month

Gosh i really hope you get your well deserved :bfp: soon :hugs:

I've heard lots of positive things about soy so fingers crossed :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou Lola :hugs: :hugs: same to you :hugs:


----------



## AmberDW

yyyayyyyy!! to the BfP's!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## lululove

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: don't give up hope until the witch arrives :hugs: when do you expect the witch to arrive?

She's due on the 28th or 29th area. I'm having pinching cramps that like shoot down my leg. Pretty sure I'm out this month. However this is my first true month TTC. I was NTNP. Let's pray for :bfp:!!

As a side note..I should stop testing so early...


----------



## lululove

lola_90 said:


> lululove said:
> 
> 
> I'm with all of you. I have never seen a :bfp:. I was so sure of this months too. Woke up this morning (11dpo) and I decided to POAS..:bfn: I'm crushed. :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Im sorry! I hate it when that happens, I swear if it happens to me this month I will cry!!! How many cycles have you been trying for?
> 
> This is my 8 month, I know a lot of people have been trying for soo much longer but it just seems like forever to me! Never knew that it would take this long
> 
> And remember your not our until you see :witch: :hugs:Click to expand...


THANK YOU. Support is always nice. I feel out. I'm 11 dpo. I'm having cramping that almost pinches and is on my left side. It's like shooting down my leg it feels like. This is my first month really TTC. I was NTNP but it wasn't happening and I got baby fever!! Sooo now we are trying for one! :hugs:

Did you get your BFP, or are you still waiting?


----------



## momwannabe81

lululove said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lululove said:
> 
> 
> I'm with all of you. I have never seen a :bfp:. I was so sure of this months too. Woke up this morning (11dpo) and I decided to POAS..:bfn: I'm crushed. :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Im sorry! I hate it when that happens, I swear if it happens to me this month I will cry!!! How many cycles have you been trying for?
> 
> This is my 8 month, I know a lot of people have been trying for soo much longer but it just seems like forever to me! Never knew that it would take this long
> 
> And remember your not our until you see :witch: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU. Support is always nice. I feel out. I'm 11 dpo. I'm having cramping that almost pinches and is on my left side. It's like shooting down my leg it feels like. This is my first month really TTC. I was NTNP but it wasn't happening and I got baby fever!! Sooo now we are trying for one! :hugs:
> 
> Did you get your BFP, or are you still waiting?Click to expand...

Found a thread about backache and a girl there had a BFP after having the same pain as urs, fx it's a sign for u too


----------



## wanabeamama

I have everything crossed for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm officially half way through my TWW this is were I go crazy I hate the second week :(


----------



## lola_90

lululove said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lululove said:
> 
> 
> I'm with all of you. I have never seen a :bfp:. I was so sure of this months too. Woke up this morning (11dpo) and I decided to POAS..:bfn: I'm crushed. :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Im sorry! I hate it when that happens, I swear if it happens to me this month I will cry!!! How many cycles have you been trying for?
> 
> This is my 8 month, I know a lot of people have been trying for soo much longer but it just seems like forever to me! Never knew that it would take this long
> 
> And remember your not our until you see :witch: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU. Support is always nice. I feel out. I'm 11 dpo. I'm having cramping that almost pinches and is on my left side. It's like shooting down my leg it feels like. This is my first month really TTC. I was NTNP but it wasn't happening and I got baby fever!! Sooo now we are trying for one! :hugs:
> 
> Did you get your BFP, or are you still waiting?Click to expand...


No I am very much still waiting for one!!! Hopefully this will be our month! Would be a very nice way to end the year!

I currently 5dpo and have lots of ewcm (not sure if thats a good sign or not)!

Wishing you the best :dust:


----------



## Cassie.

I've never had a BFP either, just a few evaps :( It's the end of my TWW today, I just tested with FMU and BFN :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Cassie. said:


> I've never had a BFP either, just a few evaps :( It's the end of my TWW today, I just tested with FMU and BFN :(

:hugs: :hugs: :cry:


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies, sorry I've been MIA!

So 10/11dpo today. I took my first test today to get a bfn (again) grr. But it's still early I guess. I thought there was a slightly pink shadow but OH said not ;)

At 8/9dpo I had strong central cramps, at 9/10dpo I had a few spots of red/brown blood in my underwear. Sooo hoping that this was implantation. Either way it was only 2 days ago that it would have occured. Would you say I'm still in?

I've only got one test left so holding out for Wednesday now :)

Hope you're all doing brilliantly!!! :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Doodah can you post the pic??? I think your defiantly still in :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

I've chucked it now! Figured I didn't want a test that wasn't screaming 'BABY' at me haha.

How are you? Whereabouts are you in your cycle?

Will keep you posted for Tuesday/Wednesday though. I'm gonna see my GP on thursday because I'm taking a ttc break while we move (going back onto the pill) so maybe he'll test me then. Either way I'll post a test pic, whether it was neg or not. Hoping that it wasn't just a shadow and will turn into my bfp.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm 7dpo I will be testing on Thursday I'm so scared I can't take anymore bfn's:cry: 
I have everything crossed for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Thank you, will have everything crossed for you too :flower:

So I guess you'll be 11dpo then by then? Hope you get a big fat pink/blue line haha 

:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou :hugs: I dont know why I'm so scared this time I've been peeing on sticks for the last 19months please slap me out of it lol 
OH keeps asking what's wrong saying I'm not myself I won't tell him why though :/


----------



## daydream

Good luck you guys! I'm rooting for you! :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: thankyou :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

I know what you mean, something just seems different this cycle. I've had some light brown staining in my underwear so thinking af is on her way :(

I've developed a horrible rash all accross my belly and it's making me feel so sick.

Hoping it's a pregnancy symptom, otherwise it's just not welcome.

:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

I really hope it is a symptom have you done a search to see if anyone else has had that? FX :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

I googled it and the first suggested words after 'rash on stomach' were 'during pregnancy' - there were a few women who got it straight after implantation, their doctor said it was a reaction to pregnancy. Hoping so much for a positive!! 

I just came home from work because I feel really nauseous. I almost threw up over the photocopier, fingers crossed that it's not just a bug. Gonna test tomorrow morning (12/13dpo). If it's neg I think I'm out. Feel like af is gonna rear her ugly head though. Keep rushing to the toilet because I think I can feel blood but it's just cm. Plus my cervix is really hard :( 

How are you this morning?? Not long until Thursday :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg yey I really hope it's your bfp tomorrow :happydance: I knew I heard it somwere about the rash but didn't want to give false hope :happydance:
I'm feeling really low today just wana cry :cry: don't even have a reason I guess I'm just frustrated I had yellow cm last night and this morning but I'm not getting my hopes up I'm sick of bring heart broken :(
I can't wait to see your test tomorrow FX it's bfp :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Ahh Hun :hugs: let's hope that it's just pg hormones whizzing around your body and making you all emotional! We're not out until the witch shows :) 

Are you gonna hold out until thurs? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

yep i ordered some frer that should arrive on wednesday im scared to poas :( when is your af due? :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Should be due for the 30th and she's always bang on time... Get the feeling she might show a little bit early this month though :( I'm scared to poas too because it's my last cycle before bc again.

Do you think you're in?? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww I hope she doesn't show :( :hugs:
I really don't know I feel every month just to be let down so I just don't know anymore :(
:hugs:


----------



## DooDah

:hugs: well I guess it would be a nice surprise to have a bfp this cycle then Hun xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

It would it's all I want for Christmas :( :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Haha me too! 

Well and my first few baby items! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah :hugs: we can wish on the chrismas star :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Tested to bfn this morning. Am giving up now!

Guess it's a good thing I'm going back on bc this month. I need a break really.

Good luck chick with this cycle. Keep me posted! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Hope everyones doing alright?!

I caved and poas on 8dpo and it was a 








:bfn:

I know i've still got plenty of time but had really got my hopes up!! Will try and hold out until friday but af is due tomorrow and really don't want her to come!

Wish me luck ladies

:dust: to all


----------



## DooDah

Hey :) sorry Mia.

:dust: Lola, I hope you get your bfp!

Wannabeamama - youre testing tomorrow arent you? Tons of good luck and praying for the bfp!

Keep me posted :) xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I tested and as always bfn :( I'm feeling crushed :cry:


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> Well I tested and as always bfn :( I'm feeling crushed :cry:

:hugs:

I got the same, just keep telling yourself that your not out until AF shows her face! Try and wait and test again on saturday

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I was confused with ovulation I after I got my Xhairs I had a dip below coverline at 2dpo but didn't get and post o symptoms until the day after and also had a positive opk the day after ff said I ovulated so I have put myself at 9dpo now I have had very light brown/yellow cm for the last 2days and a dip 2days ago so I'm trying to stay positive 
How many dpo are you? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DooDah

:hugs: Hun. I hope it's just too early for you yet! You will get your chance soon enough 

Af got me and so I took my pill. So hormonal xxx


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> Well I was confused with ovulation I after I got my Xhairs I had a dip below coverline at 2dpo but didn't get and post o symptoms until the day after and also had a positive opk the day after ff said I ovulated so I have put myself at 9dpo now I have had very light brown/yellow cm for the last 2days and a dip 2days ago so I'm trying to stay positive
> How many dpo are you? :hugs: :hugs:

Im 9dpo aswell!!! cd35 for me!

Another bfn this morning, but i know it's still early, will test again tomorrow and keep everyone posted :)

:dust:


----------



## daydream

lola_90 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Well I was confused with ovulation I after I got my Xhairs I had a dip below coverline at 2dpo but didn't get and post o symptoms until the day after and also had a positive opk the day after ff said I ovulated so I have put myself at 9dpo now I have had very light brown/yellow cm for the last 2days and a dip 2days ago so I'm trying to stay positive
> How many dpo are you? :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Im 9dpo aswell!!! cd35 for me!
> 
> Another bfn this morning, but i know it's still early, will test again tomorrow and keep everyone posted :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Good luck you guys! Sorry you got a BFN wanabe. I know that's hard to see :( :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks so much ladies :hugs: I'm not going to test again till Sunday it's too heartbreaking :cry: 
Doodah :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch got you :cry: when will you start ttc again? :hugs: 

Daydream how long till O ? 
Lola :dust: fx for you


----------



## ferens06

Can I join please ladies? No BFP here. Ever. Not even an evap. Just stark white tests :cry: :haha:

:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: yes of course you can :happydance: what cd are you?


----------



## ferens06

CD20, roughly 6 dpo :) iv had a little read- youve been waiting a long time. Hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww thank you sooo much :hugs: :hugs: I hope you do too :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Can I please join your thread ladies??? Im 24 and ttc for 2 years after having a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks, baby was measured at 5 weeks in 2009 :(( first and Last BFP for me, :cry:

I feel like a Bfp virgin 

I am 7 DPO 4 days left for the witch's arrival 10-11 LP


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: and welcome I'm sorry to hear of your mc :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Thanks so much ladies :hugs: I'm not going to test again till Sunday it's too heartbreaking :cry:
> Doodah :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch got you :cry: when will you start ttc again? :hugs:
> 
> Daydream how long till O ?
> Lola :dust: fx for you

About 6 days. I'm CD10, and have been ovulating on CD16 lately. Not sure if it will change this month because of the clomid, so I'll just have to wait and see. I'm going to start my OPK testing tonight just to make sure I catch it.


----------



## wanabeamama

Day dream make sure you post pics of your opk's 
Well I woke up the the withch thismorning I'm so crushed and also confused as to why I only had a 20day cycle I have no cramps what so ever but it's defiantly blood so I have just looked at my next cycle based on my usual cycle and af is due Christmas day I should ovulate next Sunday so 10days from now only problem is is that oh has his SA on Friday so we will only be able to bd once and that will be o day :/ not feeling the luck really but it would be a Christmas wish come true to get my bfp on Christmas day.


----------



## ferens06

How odd Wanabe- is it full flow??


----------



## daydream

:hugs: Sorry to hear AF came. That is a short cycle. How long are they normally?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's not turned to full flow but it was very red and quite alot thismorning I had a bit of brow mid day normally 25-26days so this is so odd I've never had red spotting before I always get brown spotting a day or so before af but never red :( I've come to the realisation that the only hope for me is IVF so I guess I will have to just wait I have a laproscopy in jan and they want to do ivf right after so I'm just going to relax now :cry:


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> Well it's not turned to full flow but it was very red and quite alot thismorning I had a bit of brow mid day normally 25-26days so this is so odd I've never had red spotting before I always get brown spotting a day or so before af but never red :( I've come to the realisation that the only hope for me is IVF so I guess I will have to just wait I have a laproscopy in jan and they want to do ivf right after so I'm just going to relax now :cry:

So sorry hun :hugs:

I had some af type cramps last night and was due yesterday and hoping she doesn't show yet :( 

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww thankyou Lola I hope af doesnt come for you have you tested yet?


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> Aww thankyou Lola I hope af doesnt come for you have you tested yet?

Yeh have had three BFN :( im used to it thought, I just expect it almost to be negative so when i hopefully get my bfp i will be surprised! 

My OH knew that i was due yesterday and we had sex a few hours ago and after he said your bleeding and i was like really and he was joking!!!!

WHY

rant over!


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg men are so daft sometimes :hugs: have you ever been late before?


----------



## lola_90

I know silly man! Yeh have been late a few times, am only 2 days late now. Have a lot going on at the moment so I think it might my stress related, not sure though! Don't really think this is my month :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hope everyone is doing well! 

Just an update .... I got my temperature rise earlier than last time, so I'm happy about that becuase I've been put on dostinex which is to help me with my prolactinoma and obviously it's been helping since I'm ovulated close to the 14th ... which is the textbook norm. I'm not feeling right today because of the dostinex buuuuut that's meant to happen since it is a hormal therapy drug.

Anyways ... just wanted to update .. i hope everyone is staying relaxed and enjoying getting ready for the holidays!


----------



## sharnw

Im out :( bfn and 2 more days for the witch, had a bit of pink cm last night now nothing. CP is low and i think af is telling me she is on her way :( 
I will keep trying, thats for sure
I think when i lost my baby at 11 weeks in 2009, that will be my last, so depressed right now

Good luck Ladies xox


----------



## daydream

Hope those of you in the TWW all the best of luck! 

AFM: I'm still waiting for my + OPK test. CD10 and CD11 were stark white. Getting a bit more color on my test today, so maybe will get my positive tomorrow or Monday. Took a picture just for you wanabe :) https://projectbabymaking.tumblr.co...ks-like-my-lh-surge-is-gearing-up-expecting-a (password: daydream)


----------



## lola_90

I swear im barren!

Am on cd38, 3 days late for AF and got a very clear bfn!

I am soo close to giving up, I didn't realise it would take this long!


----------



## ferens06

lola_90 said:


> I swear im barren!
> 
> Am on cd38, 3 days late for AF and got a very clear bfn!
> 
> I am soo close to giving up, I didn't realise it would take this long!

:hugs:

How long have you been trying? dont give up xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey girls sorry there is a lot of sad faces. :( 
Ashknowsbest yey hope it works for you I guess your body is adjusting to the hormones :hugs:

Sharnw :hugs: :hugs: you have to keep telling yourself it WILL happen when the time is right :hugs:

Daydream thanks for the pic :happydance: hope it's not too long until you get a pos :hugs:

Lola :hugs: dont give up ever it's your dream you can't stop praying :hugs: maby you ovulated later than you thought :hugs:

As for me I havnt had any blood since that little bit on friday morning just a tiny bit of light brown and no cramps but I refuse to get my hopes up I just have to wait and see I will test on wednesday/thursday if I don see the witch 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: we will do this :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanabeamama said:


> Hey girls sorry there is a lot of sad faces. :(
> Ashknowsbest yey hope it works for you I guess your body is adjusting to the hormones :hugs:
> 
> Sharnw :hugs: :hugs: you have to keep telling yourself it WILL happen when the time is right :hugs:
> 
> Daydream thanks for the pic :happydance: hope it's not too long until you get a pos :hugs:
> 
> Lola :hugs: dont give up ever it's your dream you can't stop praying :hugs: maby you ovulated later than you thought :hugs:
> 
> As for me I havnt had any blood since that little bit on friday morning just a tiny bit of light brown and no cramps but I refuse to get my hopes up I just have to wait and see I will test on wednesday/thursday if I don see the witch
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: we will do this :hugs:


I may even get preggo this time ... I had some cramping yesterday, today my lower back is sore and my temp leveled out .... I know it's still really early but I think those are all pretty positive signs ... oh and I've been really gassy ... sorry for the TMI! If not then there's always next month!


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm always gassy at 1 and 2 dpo but I've been gassy all through this cycle I don't know if it's the soy :shrug: 
They all sound like positive sighns FX for you :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

ferens06 said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> I swear im barren!
> 
> Am on cd38, 3 days late for AF and got a very clear bfn!
> 
> I am soo close to giving up, I didn't realise it would take this long!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How long have you been trying? dont give up xxClick to expand...

This will be our ninth month! I now a lot of people have tried for longer, but I just expected to get pregnant straight away! Big shock! 

Thanks though hun, its just difficult when your surrounded by babies and pregnant friends! x


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> Hey girls sorry there is a lot of sad faces. :(
> Ashknowsbest yey hope it works for you I guess your body is adjusting to the hormones :hugs:
> 
> Sharnw :hugs: :hugs: you have to keep telling yourself it WILL happen when the time is right :hugs:
> 
> Daydream thanks for the pic :happydance: hope it's not too long until you get a pos :hugs:
> 
> Lola :hugs: dont give up ever it's your dream you can't stop praying :hugs: maby you ovulated later than you thought :hugs:
> 
> As for me I havnt had any blood since that little bit on friday morning just a tiny bit of light brown and no cramps but I refuse to get my hopes up I just have to wait and see I will test on wednesday/thursday if I don see the witch
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: we will do this :hugs:

Thanks hun, just can't stop crying. Tears are streaming down my face, never knew I wanted it so much, I thought this was our month and now its not!

Just cant face the thought of doing it all again for nothing :cry:

Sorry for being a gimp just soo hard

wishing everyone :dust:

x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: Lola I'm so sorry it is so hard I have tried everything I even did soy this cycle and I have just this min got the witch so now I'm onto month 20 I have everything crossed that I'd does happen very soon for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

thanks wanabeamama :)

Sorry the witch got you :hug: , when af arrives i think i am going to try the b-50 vitamins they are supposed to be really good but am also interested in trying soya and agnus castus.

Might go to the doctor but think he would just tell me to lose weight first (have put on three stone in a year due to anti-depressants). Have recently come off then put the weight is not shifting! 

Bleugh such a rubbish day! Wishing you all the best this cycle hun :)

:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Sewer Lola :hugs: how are your cycles? Do you have a good LP? I'm not if soy would be a good idea for you I just used it for the first time and I was so angry, emotional, and low I do know others that have felt like that too but not everyone does but I'm not sure it would be a good idea after taking anti depressants but doctors defiantly wouldn't recommend soy or Angus cactus as they arenaturel remedies they havnt had clinical studdies but I have tried the Angus castus and it made my cycles longer,
What pre natals do you take?


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: Lola I'm so sorry it is so hard I have tried everything I even did soy this cycle and I have just this min got the witch so now I'm onto month 20 I have everything crossed that I'd does happen very soon for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

so sorry the witch got you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

thanks daydream its not full flow yet but it will be by the am, i got my xmas tree out earlier and burst into tears the last time i saw my tree i really beleived that the next time i saw my xmas tree i would have a baby or at least be pregnant but instead i in the exact same situation as i was this time last year i even have my Pre-op appointment on the same day as last year which is 15th of december OH usually stays out of the way when i put the decorations up but when he heard me dragging the tree into the other room and came and gave me a big cuddle :cry: :cry:


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> Sewer Lola :hugs: how are your cycles? Do you have a good LP? I'm not if soy would be a good idea for you I just used it for the first time and I was so angry, emotional, and low I do know others that have felt like that too but not everyone does but I'm not sure it would be a good idea after taking anti depressants but doctors defiantly wouldn't recommend soy or Angus cactus as they arenaturel remedies they havnt had clinical studdies but I have tried the Angus castus and it made my cycles longer,
> What pre natals do you take?

Thats's good to know, am taking santogen 'mother to be'. My cycles are normally regular between 30-35 days, luteal phase between 9-11. Who knew this ttc business was so complicated!


----------



## sharnw

lola_90 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Sewer Lola :hugs: how are your cycles? Do you have a good LP? I'm not if soy would be a good idea for you I just used it for the first time and I was so angry, emotional, and low I do know others that have felt like that too but not everyone does but I'm not sure it would be a good idea after taking anti depressants but doctors defiantly wouldn't recommend soy or Angus cactus as they arenaturel remedies they havnt had clinical studdies but I have tried the Angus castus and it made my cycles longer,
> What pre natals do you take?
> 
> Thats's good to know, am taking santogen 'mother to be'. My cycles are normally regular between 30-35 days, luteal phase between 9-11. Who knew this ttc business was so complicated!Click to expand...

Hey Lola_90, my cycle is so similar to your cycle, 32-35, luteal phase 10-11. So complicated alright. WE'L GET THERE!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## lola_90

sharnw said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Sewer Lola :hugs: how are your cycles? Do you have a good LP? I'm not if soy would be a good idea for you I just used it for the first time and I was so angry, emotional, and low I do know others that have felt like that too but not everyone does but I'm not sure it would be a good idea after taking anti depressants but doctors defiantly wouldn't recommend soy or Angus cactus as they arenaturel remedies they havnt had clinical studdies but I have tried the Angus castus and it made my cycles longer,
> What pre natals do you take?
> 
> Thats's good to know, am taking santogen 'mother to be'. My cycles are normally regular between 30-35 days, luteal phase between 9-11. Who knew this ttc business was so complicated!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Lola_90, my cycle is so similar to your cycle, 32-35, luteal phase 10-11. So complicated alright. WE'L GET THERE!! :hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!!!!! atm am on cd38!!! are you taking any vitamins?


----------



## sharnw

lola_90 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Sewer Lola :hugs: how are your cycles? Do you have a good LP? I'm not if soy would be a good idea for you I just used it for the first time and I was so angry, emotional, and low I do know others that have felt like that too but not everyone does but I'm not sure it would be a good idea after taking anti depressants but doctors defiantly wouldn't recommend soy or Angus cactus as they arenaturel remedies they havnt had clinical studdies but I have tried the Angus castus and it made my cycles longer,
> What pre natals do you take?
> 
> Thats's good to know, am taking santogen 'mother to be'. My cycles are normally regular between 30-35 days, luteal phase between 9-11. Who knew this ttc business was so complicated!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Lola_90, my cycle is so similar to your cycle, 32-35, luteal phase 10-11. So complicated alright. WE'L GET THERE!! :hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!!! atm am on cd38!!! are you taking any vitamins?Click to expand...

I am cd32 and taking fertilaid for woman and fertili tea 3 times a day for a month and a half now, I dont think it is doing anything, its supposed take at least 3 months to work in the body, so here's to that 3 month wait to see what happens :) 
are you taking any vitamins?


----------



## lola_90

No, am 4 days late now and no af and no bfp!

Will wait till af shows her head and then i will start taking b-50 vitamins a lot of poeple recommend them. I might look more into taking agnus castus.

:dust: hun


----------



## sharnw

If your late i hope she's a no show and there's a little bean in there :D x

I knoww im out, my cp is super low and open :( 

JUST WAITING FOR HER TO SHOW SO I CAN START A WHOLE NEW FRESH CYCLE (ready for happy holiday baby dancing) :happydance:


----------



## lola_90

Fingers crossed, would love that and then to win the lottery! Cant have it all though! But if im out im hanging on to the thought that this time next year I hope to be pregnant or with a baby in my arms! :) 

:dust: to you hope you get your xmas baby


----------



## sharnw

lola_90 said:


> Fingers crossed, would love that and then to win the lottery! Cant have it all though! But if im out im hanging on to the thought that this time next year I hope to be pregnant or with a baby in my arms! :)
> 
> :dust: to you hope you get your xmas baby

Wow i got goose bumps when i read your last bit, all crossable's crossed for you girl! x


----------



## wanabeamama

Fx for you both let's get some Xmas bfp's surely someone has to get a Xmas bean :xmas12:


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies! How are you all doing today?

I got my + OPK test last night. My temp went up a little bit this morning (up .2) so I'm not sure if I just got the tail end of my surge since the last test I'd taken was 24 hours prior or if the temp increase is a fluke and I'm really ovulating today. I'm going to test again tonight to see if my LH is still up. We BDed Sunday, last night, and will BD again tonight and tomorrow most likely. Determined to catch that egg!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey daydream :happydance: hope you catch the egg :hugs:
I got a call from the hospital today I got my appointment for my surgery :( I'm scared but at the same time excited they will be doing ivf just after I we have our ivf consultation in 4weeks and my op the week after but my op is on Friday the 13th ahhhhhh of all days :(


----------



## daydream

I hope all goes well! You'll have to keep us updated! What surgery is it? Sorry can't remember if you said so already or not. Very exciting that you are getting going on IVF hopefully very soon you'll get pregnant and see that BFP!


----------



## wanabeamama

I had a lap in feb to remove a 12cm blood filled cyst off my ovary and lots of endo it took ages to recover and I started having pain again after 4 months and when I had an ultrasound they said I have a cyst again and have lots of endo again my blood was showing high levels so my OB said my only hope to get pregnant would be to have the surgery again and do ivf right after before it comes back again :(


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama - really hope all goes well for you darling :)

Congratulations to all of those who got their bfp's!!!

I on the other hand am on cd42!!!!! 16dpo and NO AF AND NO BFP!!!!!

Sooo frustrated, just being blubbing away! My OH really thought i was preggo this month ad got soo excited coz i was late and i just said babe, lets just wait and see. I did another test this morning with him next to me and it was a BFN!

We both got soo upset, i came back this evening and he said that he bought a pack of cigarettes today and had smoked most of them (we both quit a few months ago as we thought that would help us ttc) and he just said that he was soo upset today. I feel soo bad, i know its not my fault but i feel like it is. He is convinced that it's him even though he has two kids from his ex-wife.

Don't wanna give up, but don't know if i can carry on


----------



## sharnw

lola_90 said:


> wanabeamama - really hope all goes well for you darling :)
> 
> Congratulations to all of those who got their bfp's!!!
> 
> I on the other hand am on cd42!!!!! 16dpo and NO AF AND NO BFP!!!!!
> 
> Sooo frustrated, just being blubbing away! My OH really thought i was preggo this month ad got soo excited coz i was late and i just said babe, lets just wait and see. I did another test this morning with him next to me and it was a BFN!
> 
> We both got soo upset, i came back this evening and he said that he bought a pack of cigarettes today and had smoked most of them (we both quit a few months ago as we thought that would help us ttc) and he just said that he was soo upset today. I feel soo bad, i know its not my fault but i feel like it is. He is convinced that it's him even though he has two kids from his ex-wife.
> 
> Don't wanna give up, but don't know if i can carry on

Hey Lola, im right with you on this one, i'm 3 days over my expected due witch day, and im testing bfn,, :growlmad:

XOXOXO :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

sharnw - I've seen your other posts on the other thread, your IC looks promising, like you said it came up after 30 seconds - sometimes the cheap stuff work better than the expensive tests. Really hope you get a lovely early xmas pressie :D


----------



## mg80

*


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry your both in limbo I hope you get answers soon and Lola never give up on your dream :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Jumping into this thread a little late, but I too have never had a bfp. I am 10dpo, so I am just waiting. Not "officially" trying, but I can tell my husband wants a baby sooner rather than later just as much as I do. Have had odd cravings, way sore nipples for the first time ever in my life, and today I can't watch anything without crying. Either I am going to add a bfp to the thread, or I am in for one heck of an af, but I have never had any of thise before af except being emotional.


----------



## katherinegrey

Also jumping onto the thread late as I've never had a bfp, I had a lovely convincing evap line last month but never a bfp :(


----------



## sharnw

AF got me this morning, see you all later in the cycle xoxoxo GL to you all xoxox


----------



## daydream

sharnw said:


> AF got me this morning, see you all later in the cycle xoxoxo GL to you all xoxox

:hugs: Sorry dearie. We'll see you back here soon!


----------



## wanabeamama

sharnw said:


> AF got me this morning, see you all later in the cycle xoxoxo GL to you all xoxox

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I tested this morning at 8 DPO and negative but I'm not really upset about it because there's always next month and 8 DPO is very early so I'll be testing around Tuesday or Wednesday next week!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ashknowsbest said:


> So I tested this morning at 8 DPO and negative but I'm not really upset about it because there's always next month and 8 DPO is very early so I'll be testing around Tuesday or Wednesday next week!

8dpo is super super early, you definetly still have a chance for a bfp if you just wait. I know it's hard to wait, I tested at 10dpo and got a glaring bfn, but even that is early. I am waiting until wednesday to test as well. Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks you too ! I knew it was too early but just couldn't help myself! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: naughty testing at 8dpo :haha: there's plenty of time yet :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha yes I was .... I was out shopping with OH today and got this terrible stabbing pain in my nipple .. sorry TMI! It felt really weird and kind of painful but not unbearable or anything! Hoping for BFP soon!


----------



## lola_90

GOD cd 45!!!!! wish af would show so i can move on to the next cycle, soo bored of waiting!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well for me I had a big temperature dip this morning at 9 DPO ... hoping it's implantation dip but I haven't experienced any spotting due to implantation. Who knows ? :wacko:

My boobs are very sore, I was out shopping with my OH last night and I got this terrible ... kind of burning/stinging sensation in my left nipple and today I'm feeling a mild/dull cramp. Not sure if AF is on her way early or what ... ? Just hoping I have a bean that's causing my cramping! 

Anyone wanna take a look at my chart and tell me what they think?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ashknowsbest your chart looks great fx it is implantation you don't need spotting for imantation :dust: 

Lola :hugs: that really sucks ass I can't believe you still don't have an answer :hugs:


----------



## ferens06

Got my BFP today :cloud9: 

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: congratulations on your :bfp:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: what an amaizing early Christmas gift :happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ferens06 said:


> Got my BFP today :cloud9:
> 
> :dust: to you all xx

woohoo! Congrats :)


----------



## ferens06

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## kristen16

I'll join. A couple years of trying and another couple of ntnp and I have never had a BFP. Lap and dye was done in October so fx that it works! I was overjoyed to see my positive OPK test this month pretending it was a pregnancy test! The things we do....


----------



## lola_90

still waiting for AF!!!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Thought I would have a look at this thread as yes, you guessed it... I'm a BFP virgin!! This thread has really encouraged me as I've noticed how many women posted about never having a BFP and have now gone on to have one! Here's hoping this really is a lucky thread!! I'm currently 3dpo so fx'd!
Baby dust to all of you xx

:dust:


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all, can I join too? I'm a BFP virgin, never even had the slightest hint of a second line. This is our 3rd month TTC and I think I'm on DPO 4. Really great to read this thread and see all the :bfp:. Babydust to all!


:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello ladies yes this seems to be lucky :) fingers crossed for everyone to get there bfp :hugs: :hugs:

Lola omg I can't believe no af have you called for a blood test :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Hello there fellow BFP virgins, I'm at 11dpo and foolishly tested this morning, BFN. I've had extremely sore bbs this weekend. Had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday, none today, which is really light compared to previous cycles. Temps are relatively steady. I'll wait to test again until Thursday. AF is due by then.

I don't think I updated you guys on our RE appt we had last Thursday! But I'm really optimistic even if we don't get a BFP this cycle. She did an ultrasound that appt, my ovaries and uterus look good (she said I ovulated out my right side, which is where I was having my cramping!). She's even taking my spotting seriously and is going to see if I have a fibroid that could be the cause of the spotting. 

I'll get CD3 draws once my new cycle starts and I have a SIS (saline infusion sonogram) scheduled for the 28th. My DH has a referral to a urologist. His latest SA showed 81% normal morphology, which she thought is a bit low. So she wants him to get checked out. 

Basically our RE rocks. She's very proactive and seems like we're going to get answers and a plan very soon!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

AF showed today. Finally got my first AF since stopping BCP in January. Since I am finally getting back to normal I hope to add another bfp to the first time BFP club board. Crossing my fingers for my January BFP. Good luck to those of you who are in their tww period.


----------



## akilgore2012

Can I join! I have never had a BFP but I am hoping for one soon!!
We have been NTNP and will start trying for real mid next year. We just want to stay relaxed and have fun before we have to crack down!

GL everyone!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

akilgore2012 said:


> Can I join! I have never had a BFP but I am hoping for one soon!!
> We have been NTNP and will start trying for real mid next year. We just want to stay relaxed and have fun before we have to crack down!
> 
> GL everyone!

Us too, I am trying to get ahold on my cycles without my DH worrying too much about it so it doesn't stress him. I am just going to try and get him to BD on my fertile days without him knowing that is what he is doing. We are both ready for a baby, but he wants it to just "magically happen", and I don't want him to stress, because I don't want to take all the fun out of BD time, so I am trying to do all I can to make it seem easy for Mr. Stress ball over here. Plus we are only 24 and 25, so we don't HAVE to get pregnant right away, we just would love to have a bfp sometime in 2012.


----------



## akilgore2012

Lovetoteach86 said:


> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join! I have never had a BFP but I am hoping for one soon!!
> We have been NTNP and will start trying for real mid next year. We just want to stay relaxed and have fun before we have to crack down!
> 
> GL everyone!
> 
> Us too, I am trying to get ahold on my cycles without my DH worrying too much about it so it doesn't stress him. I am just going to try and get him to BD on my fertile days without him knowing that is what he is doing. We are both ready for a baby, but he wants it to just "magically happen", and I don't want him to stress, because I don't want to take all the fun out of BD time, so I am trying to do all I can to make it seem easy for Mr. Stress ball over here. Plus we are only 24 and 25, so we don't HAVE to get pregnant right away, we just would love to have a bfp sometime in 2012.Click to expand...


Yea we are the same ages and he too just wants it to "magically happen". So being as we are both pretty young, the relaxed pace is the way to go, for us anyways!

Good luck and have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## AMP26

I'm glad I found this thread! We have been trying for 3 years and I have NEVER had a BFP... I was beginning to think I was the only one! I literally dream of that moment...seeing two lines instead of one. I'm currently 10 dpo so I'm due to test on the 23rd. It would be such an amazing Christmas present if I actually get a BFP this cycle! 

I do have sore boobs and cramping though so that usually means AF coming...


----------



## Maisie2b

I'm a bfp virgin too :( Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## blessedlife

To my fellow BFP virgins:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello and welcome new bfp virgins :hi: :dust: to you all

Daydream that's great that your getting investigations it's a step in the right direction :hugs:

My operation has been moved to jan 27th I feel so frustrated as it's just dragging it out it feels Luke avwaste of time I'm not going to get pregnant the way things are now a natural bfp is not going to happen :(


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama, so sorry to hear your surgery got pushed back :hugs:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Hi girls i am a BFP virgin too! I am testing in 3 days and determined not to cave any earlier ! I am riddled with symptoms that i never usually have before AF but because ive never been pregnant i dont know if this is it!! I had cramps and sore bbs after o until now n that never happens! Bbs are so sore i have never felt this before .. last night i woke at midnight felt like vomiting i was very pale but didn't vom!! Lol and today feeling ill but maybe its all in my head..

This morning my temp was on coverline but just checked few mins ago and its jumped .8 degrees!! I feel hopeful but sometimes just feel like AF is coming .. i really hope this is it! My Christmas miracle! 

Good luck to all of us!!! :dust:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Well looks like im out.. :witch: has arrived..


----------



## blessedlife

shelleyanddan, :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry AF got you.


----------



## shelleyanddan

Thank you hun, oh well wasn't meant to be i suppose .. next month i will try even harder!! Lol


----------



## sharnw

Im back ladies, i havent been on this thread for a while...
Im temping for the 1st time this cycle, I am on CD11 and for the past 3 days my temp has been the exact same, is this normal?? 
For the past 9-10 months af has been visiting me very irregular from 26 to 35 (and all in between) and not sure when I will be expecting af this cycle, 
So I wouldn't have a clue when O day will be... My OPK test is negative but dark on the pink side...


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Sharn, I've had temps that were the same three days in a row. I think it's fine as long as you're taking them at around the same time every day. :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Yes taken same time everyday as soon as I wake up .. Thank you :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey BFP Virgin Ladies,
I'm joining in too. TTC for 23 months and no BFP. I havent been ovulating naturally as I am a PCOS sufferer. Did 4 rounds of Clomid and 2 rounds of Tamoxifen and also Metformin (daily 1500 mg).


----------



## wanabeamama

shelleyanddan said:


> Well looks like im out.. :witch: has arrived..

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

sharnw said:


> Im back ladies, i havent been on this thread for a while...
> Im temping for the 1st time this cycle, I am on CD11 and for the past 3 days my temp has been the exact same, is this normal??
> For the past 9-10 months af has been visiting me very irregular from 26 to 35 (and all in between) and not sure when I will be expecting af this cycle,
> So I wouldn't have a clue when O day will be... My OPK test is negative but dark on the pink side...

Your chart looks fine :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeycheeks said:


> Hey BFP Virgin Ladies,
> I'm joining in too. TTC for 23 months and no BFP. I havent been ovulating naturally as I am a PCOS sufferer. Did 4 rounds of Clomid and 2 rounds of Tamoxifen and also Metformin (daily 1500 mg).

:hugs: :hugs: TTC sucks :cry: hope you don't have much longer to wait :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Im still waiting for af to show cd50something, doctors appointment tomorrow, still testing bfn, so just think that it is one of those cycles!

Hope everyones doing better!

:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Lola :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get answers :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well AF finally left ... normally I have about 3 day periods and this one was 5 days ...weird! And now I'm just waiting to O! I'll start doing OPK's probably tomorrow ... CD 7 ....


----------



## wanabeamama

ashknowsbest said:


> Well AF finally left ... normally I have about 3 day periods and this one was 5 days ...weird! And now I'm just waiting to O! I'll start doing OPK's probably tomorrow ... CD 7 ....

Yey :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## daydream

So sorry Lola. I hope you get answers soon!

Good luck with this cycle ashknowsbest!

AFM: My temps are steadily declining. Feeling out this month. I expect AF tomorrow or Thursday. I already made my appointment for my CD3 draws on Friday morning since otherwise the lab is closed for Christmas. I'm feeling okay even if this isn't the month because we have so much lined up already for testing. I feel like it will happen soon enough.


----------



## lola_90

Thanks everyone, tested bfn last night, but feel preggo, feel sick, threw up this morning, and last week, light headed today when walking home! Just soo confusing!


----------



## sharnw

Hi Lola, hope you find answers soon!! X

Ladies I have a bit of a dip with my temp this morning,


----------



## wanabeamama

sharnw said:


> Hi Lola, hope you find answers soon!! X
> 
> Ladies I have a bit of a dip with my temp this morning,[/QUOTE
> that's good, have you done any opk's? It looks like your getting close to O :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

wanabeamama said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lola, hope you find answers soon!! X Ladies I have a bit of a dip with my temp this morning,
> 
> 
> that's good, have you done any opk's? It looks like your getting close to O :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## wanabeamama

:sex::sex: time to bd


----------



## sharnw

wanabeamama said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lola, hope you find answers soon!! X
> 
> Ladies I have a bit of a dip with my temp this morning,[/QUOTE
> that's good, have you done any opk's? It looks like your getting close to O :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday was darker, but still negative, today is clearly negative and lighter.
> Checked for CP and its medium and soft but there was light blood on my finger :( im a little spooked now,Click to expand...


 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 12









001.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wanabeamama

Did you do one the day before? It looks like today might be o day see if you get a temp raise tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

wanabeamama said:


> Did you do one the day before? It looks like today might be o day see if you get a temp raise tomorrow :hugs:

No I didnt :( :( Im thinking I shouldve now :wacko:
I thought it was way too early, but considering af has been very irregular,, anythings possible? Guess I should bd tonight then :happydance:


----------



## blessedlife

Sharn, go catch that eggy!!! :happydance:\\:D/:dance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I think it's o time :sex: and there is no such thing as to early I get my positive opk on cd8 and o on cd9-10


----------



## lola_90

Just come back from the doctors, she was lovely, havn't seen her before but got soo excited when i said i was three weeks late! Did a pregnancy test there which was negative!

She also took some blood, and i told her my symptoms and she said that it is possible that i could be pregnant and the test is not picking it up as that happens sometimes. So i find out the blood test results on friday!

She said if its negative and when i eventually start my period to come in for a blood test again on cd1-3 and then later on. I said that we had been trying for 9months and she said that the NHS wont do anything about it until we have been trying for 18-24 months! But she said that the blood test during my cycle could be informative!

So will wait to see what happens, my oh wants to get a sperm anaylsis, he lost a testicle due to a football accident! But he conceived afterwards so im not to worried. But we will have to do that privately but will look into that after blood test results

fingers crossed!!!!

:dust: to all


----------



## wanabeamama

Lola I'm praying you get good news on Friday :hugs:
I have my 2nd FS appointment on 6th jan to discuss oh's SA and plan for ivf I will be having it within the next 2months hopefully, my lap is in 5weeks and he wants to do it right after that I'm very scared :(


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> Lola I'm praying you get good news on Friday :hugs:
> I have my 2nd FS appointment on 6th jan to discuss oh's SA and plan for ivf I will be having it within the next 2months hopefully, my lap is in 5weeks and he wants to do it right after that I'm very scared :(

Thanks hun, just hate that my body is being difficult! Don't be scared hun, im sure your probably really nervous, but try and relax as much as you can. Hope everything goes well for you i really do :flower: :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

Lola, FX'd that the blood work comes back with a BFP for you!:thumbup: 

Wanabeamama, I can understand being scared of invasive procedures, we're giving TTC one more month after this and then we're going to visit the FS too. It'll all be worth it in the end. :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

I had a lap less than a year ago and had a rough time I had a 12cm cyst and slot of endo removed and it's all back including the cyst my whole body was black and blue and I was so swolen I couldn't put clothes on for over a week :( 
But I'm willing to go through ANYTHING to hold my own baby :cry:


----------



## AMP26

I couldn't wait any longer and tested yesterday morning & got BFN. AF's supposed to come tomorrow, so if not, I'll test again. 

Strange thing though... I woke up in the middle of the night covered in a rash. Raised bumps under my arms, along my stomach, chest and wrists. I didn't take any medications and haven't changed body wash, detergent, shampoo... not sure what it was. I wanted to go to the hospital but DH talked me out of it. Maybe some strange early symptom?!? (can you tell how bad I want that BFP?)


----------



## blessedlife

Wanabeamama, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Amp, I do the same thing. Anything different I hope is a strange pg symptom. :haha: How's the rash now?


----------



## AMP26

I'm still a little itchy, but the worst of the bumps has gone down... of course I googled it and found some women saying that they have had rashes in early pregnancy, so I guess we'll see... After work I'm going to try an oatmeal bath and see if that relieves the itchiness... although part of me is secretly hoping it gets bad again so I can run to the ER since the first thing they always do is a pregnancy test! lol....


----------



## blessedlife

AMP26 said:


> I'm still a little itchy, but the worst of the bumps has gone down... of course I googled it and found some women saying that they have had rashes in early pregnancy, so I guess we'll see... After work I'm going to try an oatmeal bath and see if that relieves the itchiness... although part of me is secretly hoping it gets bad again so I can run to the ER since the first thing they always do is a pregnancy test! lol....

 :haha::haha::haha:

So I'll hope you are pg but now I'm not sure if I should hope the rash goes away???? :winkwink:


----------



## lola_90

wanabeamama said:


> I had a lap less than a year ago and had a rough time I had a 12cm cyst and slot of endo removed and it's all back including the cyst my whole body was black and blue and I was so swolen I couldn't put clothes on for over a week :(
> But I'm willing to go through ANYTHING to hold my own baby :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Darling you will be fine sweetheart, i know your nervous but we never get what we cant handle in life. I know that it will be all worth it when we are holding our babies :flower:

Hope you have a relaxing christmas period xxx


----------



## daydream

FX for you Lola as you wait for your blood test results!

And GL to you AMP! While I hope you don't have an itchy rash, it would be wonderful if you were pg!

AFM: AF started this morning accompanied by a huge temp dip. Not feeling too down about it since we have a lot coming up in the next couple weeks for testing and such. Now I just get to enjoy Christmas, drink some wine, and take it easy through the new year.


----------



## sharnw

Lola I praying for you :hugs:
Wish we all new what was going on :(

Ladies can you please take a look at my chart? I didnt BD last night :( I think i missed my egg:cry:


----------



## lola_90

Thanks sharnw and daydream and everyone else.

Just wish that we could get pregnant, it seems that everyone else can, why cant we?!


----------



## sharnw

lola_90 said:


> Thanks sharnw and daydream and everyone else.
> 
> Just wish that we could get pregnant, it seems that everyone else can, why cant we?!

That is exactly how I feel :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Sharnw have you bd in the last 5days? It looks like you may have ovulated but you will find out in 2days if ff gives you your crosshairs it doesn't give them till 3dpo
Sperm lasts a good 5days so if you bd in that time your good :hugs::hugs:

Daydream :hugs::hugs: I'm glad your getting your tests though it's valuable info that we so desperately need :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

No I havent :( But i'l get right to BD right away now! :D
Just incase i havent Ov'd yet???


----------



## daydream

sharnw said:


> No I havent :( But i'l get right to BD right away now! :D
> Just incase i havent Ov'd yet???

I would say you do still have a chance. Your temp rise today still isn't higher than the previous temps you had before your dip yesterday.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: go :sex: :sex:


----------



## sharnw

Last cycle i was up in the 37.50 window, im going by Celsius :) so Ohhh god please let me still have a chance!!! :) :)


----------



## lola_90

just keep :sex: :sex: :sex:

Enjoy!!!

:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## sharnw

Heheheh you ladies put a huge smile on my face :D I had another dip this morning,,,


----------



## daydream

sharnw said:


> Heheheh you ladies put a huge smile on my face :D I had another dip this morning,,,

Good that means you're still in the race :) Still no + OPK? When did you ovulate last cycle (if you happen to know)?


----------



## sharnw

daydream said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Heheheh you ladies put a huge smile on my face :D I had another dip this morning,,,
> 
> Good that means you're still in the race :) Still no + OPK? When did you ovulate last cycle (if you happen to know)?Click to expand...

Last cycle I got a +ive OPK on cd21 and my opks stayed positive for 5 days..
I was so confused last cycle


----------



## AMP26

Having a tough day today... me and DH talked about going to see a fertility specialist if I get another BFN tomorrow (which I'm thinking I will cause I've been crampy all day). He's still against us going to a specialist as he believes it will happen when God wants it to... I'm thinking maybe God needs some help. After 36 months and over 20 negative tests, I'm more than ready for some extra help.


----------



## daydream

sharnw said:


> Last cycle I got a +ive OPK on cd21 and my opks stayed positive for 5 days..
> I was so confused last cycle

Hm okay you may still have a few days to go then. I would just keep BDing every other, to once every three days until you get that + OPK test. It might be closer to CD21 again. I've noticed my +OPK day doesn't shift more than a day or two each cycle.


----------



## daydream

AMP26 said:


> Having a tough day today... me and DH talked about going to see a fertility specialist if I get another BFN tomorrow (which I'm thinking I will cause I've been crampy all day). He's still against us going to a specialist as he believes it will happen when God wants it to... I'm thinking maybe God needs some help. After 36 months and over 20 negative tests, I'm more than ready for some extra help.

That is so hard. I hope he comes around to the idea. Even if you don't go through with any fertility treatments, it such a relief to KNOW what is going on. I'll be thinking of you guys! I hope he comes to understand the stress that TTC is on the woman and how much better you'll feel by going to a doctor.


----------



## akilgore2012

OK, so I didn't get the witch on Christmas and still haven't gotten her! BUT I did get a BFP that went away after like 5 minutes! What the heck?! Now I can't test again until tomorrow morning because I'm at work for the next 12 hours. :( I hope you ladies have had better luck!


----------



## AMP26

I tested on Christmas eve in the morning and had a BFN and by that night, the witch had shown up... trying to keep positive and move on to next month! Good luck to those who still haven't gotten a visit from the witch yet!!!!!!


----------



## AMP26

And akilgore2012, any positive is a step in the right direction! I'll say a special prayer for you that this is your month!!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies I finally got my +ive opk last night got a huge major dip this morning


----------



## daydream

akilgore2012 said:


> OK, so I didn't get the witch on Christmas and still haven't gotten her! BUT I did get a BFP that went away after like 5 minutes! What the heck?! Now I can't test again until tomorrow morning because I'm at work for the next 12 hours. :( I hope you ladies have had better luck!

GL! Tomorrow morning will probably have a more accurate result, so I hope you get a clear BFP then!


----------



## sharnw

*HELP* i woke up at 5am and My normal wake up time is 5.30...
I ended up temping at 5am and it said 35.96. Then I went back to sleep, woke up at my usual time 5.30am , I done another temp and it said 35.36.
The thing is...... I think i made a mistake with the 1st temp and I have a feeling the 9 was a 3?????

I also got a +ive on my opk last night, and its an even more + this morning

Which temp should I go with????? because i went with the 5.30am temp (my usual wake up temp)???


----------



## daydream

sharnw said:


> *HELP* i woke up at 5am and My normal wake up time is 5.30...
> I ended up temping at 5am and it said 35.96. Then I went back to sleep, woke up at my usual time 5.30am , I done another temp and it said 35.36.
> The thing is...... I think i made a mistake with the 1st temp and I have a feeling the 9 was a 3?????
> 
> I also got a +ive on my opk last night, and its an even more + this morning
> 
> Which temp should I go with????? because i went with the 5.30am temp (my usual wake up temp)???

Did you get up and move around at 5am? If you stayed in bed, I would use the 5:30a time. 

Congrats on the +OPK!! Time to BD!! :sex::spermy:


----------



## sharnw

daydream said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> *HELP* i woke up at 5am and My normal wake up time is 5.30...
> I ended up temping at 5am and it said 35.96. Then I went back to sleep, woke up at my usual time 5.30am , I done another temp and it said 35.36.
> The thing is...... I think i made a mistake with the 1st temp and I have a feeling the 9 was a 3?????
> 
> I also got a +ive on my opk last night, and its an even more + this morning
> 
> Which temp should I go with????? because i went with the 5.30am temp (my usual wake up temp)???
> 
> Did you get up and move around at 5am? If you stayed in bed, I would use the 5:30a time.
> 
> Congrats on the +OPK!! Time to BD!! :sex::spermy:Click to expand...

No just layed there and went back to sleep :)


----------



## akilgore2012

OK, so I have been such a wimp lately and didn't test yesterday. I was too afraid of a BFN. I'm testing today though as soon as I need to go! Still no witch!! Just heavy, sore boobs and a lower back pain that doesn't seem to go away!

GL everyone!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

akilgore2012 said:


> OK, so I have been such a wimp lately and didn't test yesterday. I was too afraid of a BFN. I'm testing today though as soon as I need to go! Still no witch!! Just heavy, sore boobs and a lower back pain that doesn't seem to go away!
> 
> GL everyone!

I know how that feels, BFNs are not fun, but I can't stand not knowing. Let us know what the results are!


----------



## sharnw

Hi girls :D can someone please take a look at my chart?? 
I think im 2 dpo.....


----------



## akilgore2012

Well after that BFP earlier this week, I just got a BFN. No fun... It's just a waiting game now!


----------



## daydream

sharnw said:


> Hi girls :D can someone please take a look at my chart??
> I think im 2 dpo.....

I think it looks like it and your cover line may be just below 36.1. We'll see what FF gives you tomorrow. If your temp stays up I think you'll get your crosshairs. Good luck!


----------



## daydream

I think I forgot to update you guys here after my SIS yesterday. Things are looking good for us!

Everything checked out fine, she was able to see that both my tubes are clear, no fibroid in my uterus, but it is tipped back a bit she said. We sat down and went through the bloodwork results that are in (some are still pending). Everything looks normal for me. DH's FSH is a little low, but she wasn't too concerned. She said when DH has his urology consult, we'll know more. 

Basically our next cycle the game plan will be femera (which she prefers over clomid bc of less side effects), monitoring, trigger shot and IUI. She said we could go straight to IVF if we wanted to hurry the process along. We said we're fine with a couple cycles of IUIs first. She also said to keep trying this cycle because sometimes the rate of pregnancy after a SIS is increased.

We are both feeling great and excited for the next steps! Fingers crossed that we'll be pregnant within the next few months!


----------



## sharnw

daydream said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :D can someone please take a look at my chart??
> I think im 2 dpo.....
> 
> I think it looks like it and your cover line may be just below 36.1. We'll see what FF gives you tomorrow. If your temp stays up I think you'll get your crosshairs. Good luck!Click to expand...

I hope so, thank you for having a look daydream


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> I think I forgot to update you guys here after my SIS yesterday. Things are looking good for us!
> 
> Everything checked out fine, she was able to see that both my tubes are clear, no fibroid in my uterus, but it is tipped back a bit she said. We sat down and went through the bloodwork results that are in (some are still pending). Everything looks normal for me. DH's FSH is a little low, but she wasn't too concerned. She said when DH has his urology consult, we'll know more.
> 
> Basically our next cycle the game plan will be femera (which she prefers over clomid bc of less side effects), monitoring, trigger shot and IUI. She said we could go straight to IVF if we wanted to hurry the process along. We said we're fine with a couple cycles of IUIs first. She also said to keep trying this cycle because sometimes the rate of pregnancy after a SIS is increased.
> 
> We are both feeling great and excited for the next steps! Fingers crossed that we'll be pregnant within the next few months!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yey daydream that is amazing news :hugs: :dust:
I will find out next week OH's SA result and we will get the plan of action for the IVF then my surgery is 4weeks tomorrow 
FX we have our bfp's in the next couple of months :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Sharnw can you put in a couple of false high temps in to see if ff gives you your crosshairs?


----------



## sharnw

wanabeamama said:


> Sharnw can you put in a couple of false high temps in to see if ff gives you your crosshairs?

Ok i'l see what i can do,


----------



## sharnw

Yep got it, hope my temp stays up tomorrow :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh it's gone :( did it put you at 2dpo today? :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Oh sorry :) yes when i put in the faulsy, it showed cd19 was O day, fingers crossed :) yes 2 dpo :dance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: fx you get a good temp tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Fx you get a good temp tomorrow :hugs:

:D


----------



## sharnw

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: fx you get a good temp tomorrow :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey sharnw your 5dpo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Yay!!

I am getting driven insane, i keep thinking about symptom spotting but i know its the same as every ttw :( 
Im testing on the 11th, the days are dragging out lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey can't wait :happydance: let's see if we can start 2012 with a bfp :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Fingers tightly crossed!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Everything tightly crossed xx


----------



## daydream

GL sharnw! I hope the 11th has good news for you!

Wanabeamama: when do you guys get your SA results this week? I'll be thinking of you! When we were waiting, I just kept repeating "Please at least have some sperm!". Haha!

AFM: I'm just waiting to ovulate. I'm getting some fertile signs, so expecting it this week. We've been BDing and switching between lying on my stomach and my back to see if that helps with my tilted uterus. Just waiting on that :) OPK for now!


----------



## wanabeamama

We go to see the fs on Friday we will get the as results and the plan/details of when we start the Ivf I have my op on 3 n a half weeks he wants to do the I've right after but my op is scheduled for the day my next af is due so he will probably give me something to stop my period on Friday I'm on cd 2 at the moment so looks like no more natural cycles for a while I'm excited but very nervous at th same time.

When is your next appointment? Fx 2012 is a good year :hugs:


----------



## daydream

I'm so glad it's all happening so soon! I totally understand what you mean. All the procedures are nerve wracking but it means that you're getting closer to a BFP!

Our next step is DH has his urology consult on the 12th. After that we just call the RE once my AF starts so that we can schedule the IUI. This is assuming that the urologist doesn't see anything that needs treatment or whatnot. Really not sure what to expect from that.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow we're both moving along :happydance: we saw the fs in August but as I have the endo and cyst and oh had not done the sa we had to wait until now when they gave us this appointment in August it felt like a lifetime to wait but it's gone so fast I can't believe it's here :happydance: how cool would it be if we had our ivf/iui at the same time :D :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Ladies it's been a while!

Am now on cd68! Had a dream last night that i was pregnant so i poas and i am!!!

:happydance:

cb digital says i conceived around 2-3 weeks ago!!!!!!!!!!


Sooooooooooo happy, gp appointment booked for tomorrow! 

Cannot believe it!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: omg that's amazing news ahhhhhhhhh :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS 
Omg so if the the digi says 2-3weeks you will actually be 5-6 weeks pg :happydance::cry::happydance::happydance: 
That's 2 of my friends that have got a bop today Yey :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Yay congraulations!!! What a nice surprise!! How have you been feeling?


----------



## lola_90

Thank you everyone I really hope to see ALL of you over in first tri soon!

I'm feeling fine, can't believe it's real but you can't fake those lines! Just feel like af is on her way, spotty, cramps and sore boobies, and start to gag when i brush my teeth.

But apart from that i def don't feel pregnant and it will probably take a very long time!


----------



## daydream

Happy day for me! I took a OPK during lunch and got my smiley!

Picture included for you all of course. Look how cute! ;)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxak2tKYrk1qd99p4o1_1280.png?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1325796055&Signature=NtJd5rPIR3aHf9EfNzCfEfo7jiM%3D

We'll be BDing tonight and the next two nights at least. My last few cycles, I usually get a darker OPK the next day and ovulate the second day after my first + OPK. I'll take a IC OPK tonight to see how dark the second line is.

Also going to check my cervix again tonight. It wasn't as soft as I would expect today. Yesterday was much softer. Hmm. Strange.


----------



## sharnw

Now thats a lovely smile!!! :) I bet this is your month!!


----------



## daydream

sharnw said:


> Now thats a lovely smile!!! :) I bet this is your month!!

Thanks! How is your TWW going? Your chart is looking good! That dip at 6dpo could very well be implantation. Now let's just keep those temps nice and high :) :dust:


----------



## sharnw

I hope so, No symptoms for me, bbs are slowly not feeling sore anymore..
I googled a diagram for me to stare at to keep me positive, I'l post it on here too :)
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy-10.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 23


----------



## daydream

sharnw said:


> I hope so, No symptoms for me, bbs are slowly not feeling sore anymore..
> I googled a diagram for me to stare at to keep me positive, I'l post it on here too :)

I'm just horrible with symptom spotting. Any cycles where I have cramping or sore bbs I think it's the one and then AF arrives. So I just hope your lack of symptoms is a good thing! I always hear people who do get a BFP say that they didn't have any symptoms. GL! Keep us posted. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## sharnw

I plan on testing on the 10th, hoping i dont cave in earlier :)


----------



## wanttobemum

Hi ladies,

I've never had a bfp before but had many bfn's.
On dpo6 and had cramps, achy back, tender/sore bbs (but af isnt due until 16th) sore legs, sniffly nose and sore throat. Still very scared of that bfn!


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> Happy day for me! I took a OPK during lunch and got my smiley!
> 
> Picture included for you all of course. Look how cute! ;)
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxak2tKYrk1qd99p4o1_1280.png?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1325796055&Signature=NtJd5rPIR3aHf9EfNzCfEfo7jiM%3D
> 
> We'll be BDing tonight and the next two nights at least. My last few cycles, I usually get a darker OPK the next day and ovulate the second day after my first + OPK. I'll take a IC OPK tonight to see how dark the second line is.
> 
> Also going to check my cervix again tonight. It wasn't as soft as I would expect today. Yesterday was much softer. Hmm. Strange.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies thought I would come and check in see how you all are :hugs::hugs: 
We had our FS appointment on Friday oh's jizz was perfect :happydance: but for the ivf we are being sent to a different hospital and we were told it could be upto 5 months before we get the ivf but my ob who is doing my lap in 3weeks wanted me to do ivf directly after the lap because of how quick the eno came back last time so I'm so worried the ivf won't work but I'm going to try and stay positive I'm going to do a strict endo diet after my lap and hope that it keeps the endo from coming back so quick,

Has any of you read a book called The secret? I heard its great for making you feel positive and relaxed.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ive read the book and there's a movie. They were both great!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow there was a movie? :happydance: I'm going to search for that thanks :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yea no problem!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow ash your chart looks amazing I've got everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I have found the movie and down loaded it to my iPad I will watch this when I'm in hospital thatnk you :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

wanabeamama said:


> Hey ladies thought I would come and check in see how you all are :hugs::hugs:
> We had our FS appointment on Friday oh's jizz was perfect :happydance: but for the ivf we are being sent to a different hospital and we were told it could be upto 5 months before we get the ivf but my ob who is doing my lap in 3weeks wanted me to do ivf directly after the lap because of how quick the eno came back last time so I'm so worried the ivf won't work but I'm going to try and stay positive I'm going to do a strict endo diet after my lap and hope that it keeps the endo from coming back so quick,
> 
> Has any of you read a book called The secret? I heard its great for making you feel positive and relaxed.

Good luck, I have everything x'd for you! You're doing the right thing by staying positive as it sounds as though things are getting going for you now! Keep us updated xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you hey it looks like we will be in the tww at the same time :happydance: my af is due 2days before my lap eeeek
I have everything crossed for you too :hugs:


----------



## sakari06

I know its kinda late but I have never had a bfp. I've had 2 m/cs but lost both b4 I could test. It sucks!
Here's to more of our bfps to those who have never had one.


----------



## wanabeamama

It's never too late :hugs: I'm so sorry for your losses I hope you get your bfp soon keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanabeamama - thanks for the crossed fingers! I have everything crossed. We've been trying for 13 months and I'm so ready for my BFP! I've never even had a chemical or anything (which I'm honestly happy about because that would be such a disappointment) but never seeing a BFP is also hard! 

I was diagnosed with a prolactinoma and finally my levels are under control so there's no reason why I can't get my BFP!


----------



## wanabeamama

That's great I hope it happens soon it really does suck I've never even had an evap lol god knows how many sticks I peed on in the last 21 months lol
When are you going to test?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow, you've been trying for 21 months, I don't feel so alone ... I also have never had an evap! 

I'll be testing on the 13th very early in the morning before we leave for our trip to vermont! I think we're leaving around 8 and then if I'm preggo yay and if not, I have to keep trying! 

How long until you start IVF ? So sorry to hear that's what it has come down to for you but also, it's a good thing we live in this era where we have such great technology for them to be able assist with getting pregnant so well!


----------



## wanabeamama

I will be praying for you on the 13th :hugs:
We should get the paperwork tomorrow or Tuesday then I'm having surgery to remove endometriosis and a large blood filled cyst on my ovary that's in just under 3weeks so the ivf will start sometime after that we won't get the date until they receive the paper work back from us but they like you to have counselling first I just want to get going with it really :/ 
Well I really hope this is your month I can't wait to see your test I hope you post a pic :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I will definitely post a pic of my test! And thanks for praying for me on the 13th! It's my time, I just know it! 

Why do they require you to do counseling before IVF? I live in the states so I'm not really sure with the way they do things in the UK .... sorry if I'm imposing, I'm just curious. I see people from the UK talk about it all of the time, the NHS and getting IVF through it and I'm always lost!


----------



## sandoval_star

wanabeamama said:


> Thank you hey it looks like we will be in the tww at the same time :happydance: my af is due 2days before my lap eeeek
> I have everything crossed for you too :hugs:

I'll look out for you in the tww threads - I become really addicted to this site during that time!! x


----------



## wanabeamama

ashknowsbest said:


> I will definitely post a pic of my test! And thanks for praying for me on the 13th! It's my time, I just know it!
> 
> Why do they require you to do counseling before IVF? I live in the states so I'm not really sure with the way they do things in the UK .... sorry if I'm imposing, I'm just curious. I see people from the UK talk about it all of the time, the NHS and getting IVF through it and I'm always lost!

You can ask ANYTHING you like :hugs: they offer concealing because it's costs the NHL a lot of money they need to be sure that you are ready and it won't be a wasted opportunity with counselling it will prepare you and help you to feel positive and it is more likely to be successful also they ask you lots of personal questions to determine the welfare of the child such as how long you have lived together (must be at least 2years) if you smoke (they won't give you ivf if either of you smoke) what you occupation ect there is a lot of criteria that you must fit before you can get ivf so it's not easy they don't just give it to any one depends also were you live and your age, we are very lucky to be able to have ivf usually they make you try iui 6 times before they will do ivf but because of my severe endo ivf is the only option for us I just pray it works I can't bear the thought of never being a mummy :(


----------



## wanabeamama

sandoval_star said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Thank you hey it looks like we will be in the tww at the same time :happydance: my af is due 2days before my lap eeeek
> I have everything crossed for you too :hugs:
> 
> I'll look out for you in the tww threads - I become really addicted to this site during that time!! xClick to expand...

I try to stay out of the tww threads they drive me crazy I stopped symptom spotting months ago I had every symptom going lol I will be here every day though :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for sharing! Very interesting! Well I'm happy that you and your OH meet the criteria and you're going to get your little bean! I have my FX'd for you!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you I hope so and I hope you get your bean too :hugs:


----------



## Andrieflower

I've never had a BFP, and this is going to be my 11th month TTC. I got my AF this morning, which was disheartening cause things were looking good...but I'll be trying again in a few weeks time and hopefully next month will be the month :)

Congrats to those who have received their first BFPs, and babydust to all those who haven't yet <3


----------



## Andrieflower

Oops. Didn't mean to post twice..


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello I'm sorry you got af :hugs: FX for this month :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Hey ladies thought I would come and check in see how you all are :hugs::hugs:
> We had our FS appointment on Friday oh's jizz was perfect :happydance: but for the ivf we are being sent to a different hospital and we were told it could be upto 5 months before we get the ivf but my ob who is doing my lap in 3weeks wanted me to do ivf directly after the lap because of how quick the eno came back last time so I'm so worried the ivf won't work but I'm going to try and stay positive I'm going to do a strict endo diet after my lap and hope that it keeps the endo from coming back so quick

yay so glad the SA came back good! That is a real bummer about the IVF clinic. Can you doctor call them and have them move the timeline up since you have a real reason for doing the IVF sooner?


----------



## daydream

Got my crosshairs this morning. This cycles been a little funny in that my temps all around have been lower than my previous few cycles. I'm starting progesterone tonight so I hope that gives the egg a nice warm cushy lining to implant. I would like this to be the cycle but am okay if not because next month will be the IUI cycle.


----------



## daydream

Woo ashknowsbest! I hope your temp tomorrow stays up nice and high! GL!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks, me too! I'm so dying to test but I'm really trying to hold off!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> For my crosshairs this morning. This cycles been a little funny in that my temps all around have been lower than my previous few cycles. I'm starting progesterone tonight so I hope that gives the egg a nice warm cushy lining to implant. I would like this to be the cycle but am okay if not because next month will be the IUI cycle.

Yey one of my friends just tried progesterone cream after years of trying and just got her bop :happydance: I hope it works for you too:hugs:
I'm going to ask my ob when I go for my lap in 3weeks if he will call them to ask about making it urgent there is a crazy lady in need of a baby lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ash wow your chart is looking amazing I would sooooo be peeing on something right now lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha I want to but I won't. It's too early I think. Lol. :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Well your good for waiting :hugs: I'm so excited for you I have a good feeling and 8 times out of 10 I'm right :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I sure hope so!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daydream

Hi all,

Hope everyone's having a good week! I'm 5dpo currently and am trying not to symptom spot this cycle since I'm on progesterone and am not sure how that will affect me. Trying to keep my mind off everything, but still end up coming back to bnb to read how everyone else is.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: I hope the PC does the job :hug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow daydream your chart looks great :hugs: when will you start poas? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ash how long till you poas? :hugs: I need some poas action :coffee:

I am 1-2 dpo lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm tomorrow :) but my chart is looking ok so I'm happy about that. :)


----------



## pomeranian

ive been poas since about 6dpo (im currently 10dpo) and all of them have been BFN!!

ive had all the symptoms people describe such as headaches, back ache, tiredness, cramping, pulling sensations, feeling like ive been doing sit ups, vivid dreams, disturbed sleep, hot flushes, bloating etc etc and the today.........nothing!!! :nope: :cry:

AF due sunday and i just have a feeling she will show her face :witch:

:dust: to us all!!!!


----------



## wanttobemum

Hey ladies,

I'm out, the horrid :witch: got me this morning :cry:
Im absolutely gutted! That was our last try for just now as we are having a break from trying until August so that our dates dont clash with the wedding. Sitting at work just now and all i want to do i go home and lie on the sofa with a hot water bottle :sleep:
So i guess its good bye from me for a while, i'll probably still be popping in to see how everyone else is doing.

Good luck to everyone and lots and lots of :dust: to you all!!


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Wow daydream your chart looks great :hugs: when will you start poas? :hugs:

I'm waiting until the 17th. I'm trying not to read into my chart too much since I'm on the progesterone and am not sure if that's what's causing the shift.


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Uhm tomorrow :) but my chart is looking ok so I'm happy about that. :)

Ohhh your chart does look good! FX!!


----------



## daydream

wanttobemum said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm out, the horrid :witch: got me this morning :cry:
> Im absolutely gutted! That was our last try for just now as we are having a break from trying until August so that our dates dont clash with the wedding. Sitting at work just now and all i want to do i go home and lie on the sofa with a hot water bottle :sleep:
> So i guess its good bye from me for a while, i'll probably still be popping in to see how everyone else is doing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and lots and lots of :dust: to you all!!

Sorry to hear that! But congrats on the wedding!! You'll be so busy with all the planning I'm sure the time will fly by!


----------



## daydream

pomeranian said:


> ive been poas since about 6dpo (im currently 10dpo) and all of them have been BFN!!
> 
> ive had all the symptoms people describe such as headaches, back ache, tiredness, cramping, pulling sensations, feeling like ive been doing sit ups, vivid dreams, disturbed sleep, hot flushes, bloating etc etc and the today.........nothing!!! :nope: :cry:
> 
> AF due sunday and i just have a feeling she will show her face :witch:
> 
> :dust: to us all!!!!

GL! I hope the :witch: stays away


----------



## wanabeamama

wanttobemum said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm out, the horrid :witch: got me this morning :cry:
> Im absolutely gutted! That was our last try for just now as we are having a break from trying until August so that our dates dont clash with the wedding. Sitting at work just now and all i want to do i go home and lie on the sofa with a hot water bottle :sleep:
> So i guess its good bye from me for a while, i'll probably still be popping in to see how everyone else is doing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and lots and lots of :dust: to you all!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't wait to see all thee tests surly one of you has to get a bfp :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ash did you test????????


----------



## ashknowsbest

No I didn't have time :( my honey and I left this morning at 7 for our vacation to Vermont. So I'm going to test while we're there probably because I didn't get to test this morning! My OH doesn't want me to test until we get back on tuesday but well see. I did have a high temp today again and I've been having cramps and I'm sooo exhausted today!!


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> No I didn't have time :( my honey and I left this morning at 7 for our vacation to Vermont. So I'm going to test while we're there probably because I didn't get to test this morning! My OH doesn't want me to test until we get back on tuesday but well see. I did have a high temp today again and I've been having cramps and I'm sooo exhausted today!!

Eee!!! GL! I hope those are BFP symptoms!! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Ash you can't leave us in suspence lol fx for your bfp :hugs:
How you feeling DD? :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Omg Ash you can't leave us in suspence lol fx for your bfp :hugs:
> How you feeling DD? :hugs:

Not really symptom spotting. Not feeling too different overall. Really dry mouth and thirsty, but I read that can be a side effect of the progesterone. 

How are you? Your ticker says 3dpo? are you in the running this TWW?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I think I'm 2-3 do but I have zero hope any more I received the letter from my fs consultation saying that my endo is so severe I'm unlikely to conceive naturally I have my op 2weeks today so around the time of af :( 

Hey my friend that just got pg on pro-cream did not have any pg symptoms and still doesn't :hugs: when will you test? :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Yeah I think I'm 2-3 do but I have zero hope any more I received the letter from my fs consultation saying that my endo is so severe I'm unlikely to conceive naturally I have my op 2weeks today so around the time of af :(
> 
> Hey my friend that just got pg on pro-cream did not have any pg symptoms and still doesn't :hugs: when will you test? :hugs:

Oh well that's good! I'm on oral progesterone so I really hope it helps keep my spotting away this cycle. I'm testing on the 17th at 12dpo (before I have to go out of state for a work trip, so if BFP I can tell DH in person) and will test again at 14dpo on the 19th. If BFN on 14dpo, will stop the progesterone so that AF can start.


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream your chart looks great :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Daydream your chart looks great :hugs:

Thanks! I started spotting pretty heavily today though. Definitely not IB sporting. So feeling a little discouraged because I thought the progesterone was supposed to stop that :(


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: I would have thought so :( when is af due? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: I would have thought so :( when is af due? :hugs::hugs:

Next Wednesday


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok there's time stay positive keep on with the progesterone I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

How you feeling sweety :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Feeling out of the race. Already getting myself ready in my head for next cycle's IUI. My temp dipped this morning. Still above coverline, so not officially out yet. Just waiting..

Ash - how's your TWW going? You still in?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: I don't want to do the usual... " your nit out till the witch...." crap because I get the pre AF spotting too and I know exactly how you feel about feeling out all I can do is pray for a miracle for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

No I'm out. She showed yesterday.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Bbt charts suck :( I'm so sorry ash :hugs:


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> No I'm out. She showed yesterday.

Sorry hun! Nice long LP though! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I'm happy about the long lp. And I'm enjoying being on the mountain today so all is well :) just have to keep trying!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream have you had any more spotting? I see you got a temp rise :D


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Daydream have you had any more spotting? I see you got a temp rise :D

Yep still spotting away. :wacko:

I think I usually get one last temp rise right around this time of my LP and then BAM temp drops significantly. I'm still testing tomorrow morning and Thursday before I stop taking the progesterone. So I guess we'll see, but I'm still feeling like I'm out.


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream did you test today? I see your yep is still good :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey ladies, well I've only had AF for about 3 days and it's already gone .. I'm concerned because I usually get it a little longer and also it was extremely heavy ... I've never experienced it that heavy before ... anyone have this happen to them? Any ideas on what could be going on would be appreciated!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ash my af can vary every month sometimes it's really heavy for 2 days then spotting for days before and after but that I put down to my endo but... Anyone's cycle can change from time to time many your break if you did a lot of walking may have caused the short heavy af unless you had unbearable pain with it I wouldn't worrie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

WE FINALLY HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE!!!! I made an appointment with a new ob/gyn for Friday morning to get a yearly done. I'm going to CASUALLY (yeah right) mention to her that DH and I stopped using protection the minute the ink was dry on our marriage license... I'm hoping she won't make me wait another year before we start exploring what is causing this issue. 

I'm actually hoping something shows up on the exam (something small that can be fixed and magically make me pregnant)! Or even better, maybe she'll tell me that I'm pregnant now (since I'm due on Monday and refuse to test before I'm late anymore... so much wasted money on pregnancy tests that are ALWAYS negative!)

Either way, please keep me in your thoughts & prayers... It's exciting and scary to take this first step towards anwsers. I always thought once we started trying we would be pregnant quickly. I never imagined 3 years of charting, temping, and BDing every chance would result in nothing!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey:happydance: that's great your on the right path :D 
I will be thinking of you and keep you in my prayers and hopefully you won't need the tests ect it is crazy that people can get pregnant on a one night stand and then people like us can try so hard for years without luck but it can only happen when it's meant to happen :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AMP26

The one night stand thing always gets me riled up! Whenever someone asks when we're going to have kids I tell them it's not as easy as the kids on "16 & Pregnant" make it look!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

So true when people ask me I say when god blesses me with one and they always laugh like its a joke and I pees me off when people say are you not pregnant yet? Its so rude :grr:


----------



## AMP26

Some people have no idea how much it hurts to feel like you're not able to do what your body is MEANT to do! As for the others, they're just jerks! I love the very few people in my life who do know and feel like they can offer me advice... "you have sex too much" "you must not have sex enough" "you worry about it too much" "you're too stressed out" "Have you tried this position?" LOL!!!!! I just smile and nod.... 

It does get difficult to not let them all get to you! But I agree with you... it truly is all in His timing and His plans are greater than ours... I just pray that His plans for all of us include babies someday!


----------



## wanabeamama

I really hope so it will happen when it's meant to happen I just hope it's soon I'm about to go CRAZY :wacko:

Where af you from?


----------



## AMP26

I'm from the US... New Jersey to be exact! Just across the pond ; )


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww :hugs: have you had any kind of tests done yet?


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - I'm from New Jersey too! What part ?


----------



## wanabeamama

How you feeling ash? :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm, I'm feeling okay. No cramps or anything, just confused about what my cycle is doing this time .... I'm just waiting to O now ... trying to stay relaxed and not stress about it too much. My OH told me I should call my RE and let him know what's going on and see if maybe he has some insight into what's going on but I haven't called yet. I'm sure everything is fine, I just think it is weird. I haven't been diagnosed with endo or pcos or anything that would cause this really heavy bleeding and really short cycles and then a long one at times .... =\ I've had all of the testing done to test for those things and everything came back fine ... 

I really wish this baby making stuff could be easy and fun for me ... instead it's turning out to be so scientific and not fun! It will be worth it in the end but for right now I'm pretty much bummed out. I watch that teen mom show and it annoys me that some women/girls can get pregnant so easily and for me and most of the other ladies on here it seems almost impossible! 

I hope you're all doing okay!


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> AMP - I'm from New Jersey too! What part ?

We actually just moved from Ocean county to Burlington County, but I'm orignally from Gloucester county... How about you?

I haven't had any tests run or anything yet. I was out of work for a while and then when I finally found a job it was one without a benefits package. We actually moved so my husband could take a better job and our benefits from his job just kicked in. There's a pretty substantial deductible, but finally having some kind of insurance feels so good!!! 

For the first year we just stopped using protection. For the second year, I temped and charted and took prenatals, took opks, and held my legs in the air and arranged pillows and all that fun stuff. For this past year, since I've learned when i ovulate, we just stick to a strict schedule about when we do the baby dance ; ) Now, I'm convinced there's something wrong... if we were going to conceive on our own, we would have. I'm ready to get the ball rolling on the testing and get serious about this! My DH is going to be 33 this year, and I would like to have a baby before he's 40! That and has a 13 year old son and I would love it if my stepson and my children are not 20 years apart!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I live in burlington county! Haha! I'm in Mt. Laurel so I'm about 10 minutes from burlington .... and about 15-20 from cherry hill. What a small world! Why the move from ocean county to burlington? Ocean county is so nice!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh my gosh and I'm sorry I just read the last paragraph my OH is 38 and he has a 13 year old son! Lol! How funny!!!


----------



## AMP26

VERY small world! We're in Maple Shade!!! We moved from Ocean when my husband got a job with Fox Meadow Apartments... We get a townhouse as part of his compensation, so there was no way to say no to a free house! Ocean County was nice though... I know I'm going to miss being 10 mins from the beach once summer hits!!!

That's so funny that you're down the street! I actually have a part time job at nights and on weekends at the Cherry Hill mall! 

What a small world!


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh my gosh and I'm sorry I just read the last paragraph my OH is 38 and he has a 13 year old son! Lol! How funny!!!

hahaha... clearly we were meant to start chatting! What are the chances...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ha, yeah jeeze! Maple shade is soo close and I used to have a friend that lived in the fox meadows apartments! Lol =D 

I go to the cherry hill mall all of the time! Love it there!

Uhm, if you end up seeing a RE, I go to the south jersey fertility center, it's off of RT 73 ... they're really good there, so if you end up going see if you can get a referral to them! They're thorough and they really do want to help and figure out what is going on and why people aren't conceiving! 

I still can't get over that you live right down the street! Haha!


----------



## AMP26

I actually thought about skipping the whole gyn thing since my insurance doesn't require referrals and was going to call the south jersey fertility center, but my mom convinced me to start with a gyn so I'm going to see Dr. Epstein (who's by the Maple Shade PJ's) Friday. but if nothing turns up in my normal exam, I'm going to call the fertility center and see if I can start going there, It's tough b/c I don't have a year of "documented" trying & I'm really hoping Dr. Epstien doesn't want me to wait another year or that the fertility center doesn't want me to wait another year!!

And... I work at Victoria's Secret!!!! (I figured the discount wouldn't hurt with all the scheduled BDing...lol)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I go do the cooper university physicians for my obgyn, it's near the target and wegmans along rt 38. I went to them first and let them know that I had been TTC for 6 months and they told me to try for another 6 months so I did and when it still didn't happen I went back and they did routine blood work and something came back abnormal so they sent me to the RE. I think if you tell them you've been TTC for a year they'll do routine blood work and then if something comes back normal or abnormal you'll probably get the referral. If you don't mind me asking how old are you? If you're over like 30-35 I'm pretty sure they'll definitely refer you right away! 

I just went to the victoria secret tonight! Lol. I had to get these awesome velour sweatpants that have sequins on the side that say PINK. :haha:


----------



## AMP26

I'm 28... but it feels like 30 is bearing down on me!! It's reassuring to know that your gyn listened to what you told them. I'm hoping the one I go to on Friday does too! 

This whole thing has been so stressful especially since all of my friends are at the points in their life where they're getting married and getting pregnant! I was one of the first to get married and now one of the only one's without kids. I tell almost everyone that we are waiting until we're more stable and blah blah blah.. Only a few know the truth. It's so nice to know that you are close by and going through the same exact thing!! ( and so freeing that I can be so honest on here!)

And VS is dangerous! I got the job for xtra Christmas money and now I'm keeping it because I'm pretty sure I spend more there than I make there! Even with the discount....


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck at the doctors on Friday! I'm sure you'll be fine! 

And I know how you feel with everyone around you getting pregnant ... it's really discouraging when you've been trying for a while and then someone whose not even trying or just started trying gets preggo! I don't have any siblings so the closest thing I have to a sister is my cousin Shannon and she was told by her OBGYN that she couldn't get pregnant because she had a hormone imbalance ... (at that point I'd already been trying for about 6 months) and then she got pregnant like a month or 2 after she was told that! It was so discouraging and although i love her a lot, I felt jealous and envious! 
I eventually got over it and I see her little baby Estella all of the time but it's still hard! 

I used to work at Guess in the cherry hill mall a couple of months ago and I definitely did what you did, spent more than I earned by far! It's nice to have the discount but I like clothes too much that I get in trouble! 

Oh and it is definitely nice to have someone in my area going through the same thing! I love this site but I feel like a lot of people live in the UK and not in the states! It's still helpful don't get me wrong but it's good to know I'm not the only one in the US going through this shenanigans!


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Daydream did you test today? I see your yep is still good :hugs:

no testing for today. will test tomorrow and let you guys know. I'm not sure if my temp is still up just from the oral progesterone though :-/


----------



## bravian

im in ua shoes and i know perfectly where it hurts.take heart.


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Daydream did you test today? I see your yep is still good :hugs:
> 
> no testing for today. will test tomorrow and let you guys know. I'm not sure if my temp is still up just from the oral progesterone though :-/Click to expand...

I'm praying that it's your day tomorrow I really hope you get your bfp :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream I got my fingers and toes crossed for your test today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream wow your temp has gone up :D do you have a pic of your test pretty please :hugs:


----------



## LilyBump

ashknowsbest said:


> Ha, yeah jeeze! Maple shade is soo close and I used to have a friend that lived in the fox meadows apartments! Lol =D
> 
> I go to the cherry hill mall all of the time! Love it there!
> 
> Uhm, if you end up seeing a RE, I go to the south jersey fertility center, it's off of RT 73 ... they're really good there, so if you end up going see if you can get a referral to them! They're thorough and they really do want to help and figure out what is going on and why people aren't conceiving!
> 
> I still can't get over that you live right down the street! Haha!


:wave: Hey, just wanted to say I live about 20mins from Maple Shade! I actually grew up there for awhile when I was young. Very small world! lol


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Daydream wow your temp has gone up :D do you have a pic of your test pretty please :hugs:

Oh man I already threw it out! Sorry I'm traveling for work so I'm sure the maids will have taken out the trash by the time I get back tonight. It was stark white BFN. :( Also having bright red spotting this morning (whereas the other days of spotting were old blood/some small clots). I'm not taking my progesterone tonight and will bet that I'll get AF tomorrow. 

Question for you, for your endo, how were you diagnosed? What symptoms did you have? I'm wondering if I should bring this up to my RE, since the progesterone did nothing for my spotting..


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lily bump - it is a small world! I can't believe I found people from NJ finally! :haha: :)

daydream - sorry about your BFN .... :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Daydream wow your temp has gone up :D do you have a pic of your test pretty please :hugs:
> 
> Oh man I already threw it out! Sorry I'm traveling for work so I'm sure the maids will have taken out the trash by the time I get back tonight. It was stark white BFN. :( Also having bright red spotting this morning (whereas the other days of spotting were old blood/some small clots). I'm not taking my progesterone tonight and will bet that I'll get AF tomorrow.
> 
> Question for you, for your endo, how were you diagnosed? What symptoms did you have? I'm wondering if I should bring this up to my RE, since the progesterone did nothing for my spotting..Click to expand...

Well I have been having very heavy very painful periods since I was a teenager and always suspected it but it was about 2years ago I collapsed at work in absolute agony and admited to hospital that is were the started the investigations they did an ultrasound and saw a large cyst blood filled and they then did a lap to remove the cyst and confirmed severe endo,
How are your periods? Do you feel unwell with af? I would defiantly get some investigations into the spotting there is defiantly somthing going on :hugs: have you had any investigations yet? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wooohooo we just got our ivf referral paperwork through :happydance: I think it will take a little while they want to do tests first eg bloods u/s and SA but at least the ball is rolling


----------



## sandoval_star

wanabeamama said:


> Wooohooo we just got our ivf referral paperwork through :happydance: I think it will take a little while they want to do tests first eg bloods u/s and SA but at least the ball is rolling

I'm so happy for you! What a good feeling to know that things are happening! I'll keep you in my prayers that this is your year :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Wooohooo we just got our ivf referral paperwork through :happydance: I think it will take a little while they want to do tests first eg bloods u/s and SA but at least the ball is rolling

I'm SOO happy for you!! Yay for progress!! :happydance:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Well I have been having very heavy very painful periods since I was a teenager and always suspected it but it was about 2years ago I collapsed at work in absolute agony and admited to hospital that is were the started the investigations they did an ultrasound and saw a large cyst blood filled and they then did a lap to remove the cyst and confirmed severe endo,
> How are your periods? Do you feel unwell with af? I would defiantly get some investigations into the spotting there is defiantly somthing going on :hugs: have you had any investigations yet? :hugs::hugs:

They are usually heavy for one day, medium, and then light/spotting, done. I always have spotting 3-5 days before AF starts. Some clotting when full flow starts, but then not much clotting after that. The first heavy day, I have intense low abdominal and low back pain, where I usually have to camp out with a heating pad and midol, but then it's over in about 6 hours once the heavy flow is done. 

She did the SIS to check my tubes, which were clear and didn't see any endo on the ultrasound, but from what I've read online you can only see endo during the lap surgery. :-/ I'll bring it up when we go to see her for this next cycle.


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream that sounds just like my af :hugs: no they can't see endo on an u/s I would defiantly bring this up I really hope you don't have it but it's best to be sure you don't want to spend years ttc without success :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

So I had my doctors appointment today and thankfully she diagnosed infertility right away. I got a referral to a fertility specialist and I'm going to get my blood work done (hopefully tomorrow since I have to run to my second job now)!! Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers today! I feel like even though it a bit devistating to see the word "infertility" next to my name, at least we're finally moving in the right direction!


----------



## wanabeamama

AMP26 said:


> So I had my doctors appointment today and thankfully she diagnosed infertility right away. I got a referral to a fertility specialist and I'm going to get my blood work done (hopefully tomorrow since I have to run to my second job now)!! Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers today! I feel like even though it a bit devistating to see the word "infertility" next to my name, at least we're finally moving in the right direction!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:I guess they don't know what's causing the infertility yet? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - Yay I'm so happy for you! Are you going to go to South Jersey Fertility ?


----------



## AMP26

She had no answers as to what the cause is. She did do the Pap and said she'll call me when the results come in. She referred me to Shore Reproduciton Medicine, so I'm going to see if they are covered by my insurance plan. If not, I'm going to call South Jersey Fertility. 

How is everyone else doing? I've been back and forth all day between excited and emotional! I guess that's pretty normal for this situation though!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya girls how is everyone doing? I'm waiting for some poas action :coffee: I'll even take an opk right now :rofl:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Okay over here, did the dumb thing and poas at 10dpo and got a bfn of course. I just had to pee on something though! I hope that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: I got bfn too mehhhhh bfn sucks :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Maybe I should just pee on an OPK instead the next few days just to get it out of my system.


----------



## sandoval_star

wanabeamama said:


> Hiya girls how is everyone doing? I'm waiting for some poas action :coffee: I'll even take an opk right now :rofl:

Poas today at 11 dpo - :bfn:

Hmph, might as well wait till af is due on 26th...


----------



## wanabeamama

Booooooo let's pee on opk's lol at least i can get a second line on those lol


----------



## AMP26

Need to vent... my 21 year old neice just sent me a text with her picture of a POSTIVE PREGNANCY TEST... and the caption "wow, never thought I'd get pregnant after 1 month of trying". The sad thing is she is so young that she has no concept of how long I have been trying. She got married about 6 months ago and now is expecting. I'm not really looking forward to going to the family's this weekend (which unfortunatly is already planned). We were going to tell my MIL and SIL about starting with the fertility specialist. Now, we will be stuck wearing fake smiles and celebrating this pregnancy.


----------



## felecia

Hello everyone... I know I'm a little late joining the bandwagon, but I've read through your posts and I'm also a BFP virgin, as well as getting a positive OPK virgin lol. My husband and I have been trying since April 2010 and we did one round of clomid, then we moved away and I lost my insurance due to having to quit my job. I went a month and a half with no period after I moved and was told I probably don't ovulate on my own. So, we tried about a year and a half without going to a dr, out of that year and a half, I bled probably a year and 3 months of it. I went on a 9 month stretch of bleeding daily with bad clots... by the time I went to an Gyno I was so anemic they contemplated putting me in the hospital, so I went on iron and prenatal pills. I then had an ultrasound (both stomach and vaginally) and a bunch of tests ran. In October they put me on Metformin and birth control pills, I just got off the birth control pills on Christmas day, and I am now doing everything the dr wants me to. I am overweight and had so much trouble losing weight even while dieting (5' 8" and 270). They just found out a couple of weeks ago I am in fact insulin resistant, so I'm hoping the metformin is my miracle drug :) We are moving closer to family this weekend (in fact moving in with my parents a year so we can buy a house), so I'm hoping the stress in my life will go away. I am hoping that this month I ovulated on my own, but not sure I did and I didn't temp this month. I go to my old gyno tomorrow to talk about clomid, unless I'm pregnant already (oh I hope so! Lol). I am supposed to start AF today if, in fact, the birth control and metformin jump started regular periods; which is doubtful. Good luck to all of you TTC, I know the journey is rough but it makes us treasure things in life just a little more!


----------



## felecia

AMP26 said:


> Need to vent... my 21 year old neice just sent me a text with her picture of a POSTIVE PREGNANCY TEST... and the caption "wow, never thought I'd get pregnant after 1 month of trying". The sad thing is she is so young that she has no concept of how long I have been trying. She got married about 6 months ago and now is expecting. I'm not really looking forward to going to the family's this weekend (which unfortunatly is already planned). We were going to tell my MIL and SIL about starting with the fertility specialist. Now, we will be stuck wearing fake smiles and celebrating this pregnancy.

I'm so sorry! My sister-in-law was the same way as your neice, have to be happy, but you feel like you're dying on the inside. So glad that you are heading in the right direction. Don't worry, tons of infertility is something you can fix... you might just need one pill to help you along. I've been dealing with it for 22 months, and they finally found the reason I wasn't ovulating and I am taking stuff to fix that... it only takes a little time. Too bad we just didn't go sooner huh? lol... best of luck to you!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

wanabeamama said:


> Booooooo let's pee on opk's lol at least i can get a second line on those lol

Did you pee on anything today? I am about to do an OPK just for fun, have to do something before I waste an HPT!


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I have never got past 12 dpo without spotting and here I am 15 dpo no hint of spotting just clear White cm I tested last night and there was a line this morning was bfn :( I have my operation day after tomorrow :(
 



Attached Files:







8e55c5af.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 19









e9bbe676.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wanabeamama

AMP26 said:


> Need to vent... my 21 year old neice just sent me a text with her picture of a POSTIVE PREGNANCY TEST... and the caption "wow, never thought I'd get pregnant after 1 month of trying". The sad thing is she is so young that she has no concept of how long I have been trying. She got married about 6 months ago and now is expecting. I'm not really looking forward to going to the family's this weekend (which unfortunatly is already planned). We were going to tell my MIL and SIL about starting with the fertility specialist. Now, we will be stuck wearing fake smiles and celebrating this pregnancy.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: that sucks ass some people are so insensitive it makes me mad :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

felecia said:


> Hello everyone... I know I'm a little late joining the bandwagon, but I've read through your posts and I'm also a BFP virgin, as well as getting a positive OPK virgin lol. My husband and I have been trying since April 2010 and we did one round of clomid, then we moved away and I lost my insurance due to having to quit my job. I went a month and a half with no period after I moved and was told I probably don't ovulate on my own. So, we tried about a year and a half without going to a dr, out of that year and a half, I bled probably a year and 3 months of it. I went on a 9 month stretch of bleeding daily with bad clots... by the time I went to an Gyno I was so anemic they contemplated putting me in the hospital, so I went on iron and prenatal pills. I then had an ultrasound (both stomach and vaginally) and a bunch of tests ran. In October they put me on Metformin and birth control pills, I just got off the birth control pills on Christmas day, and I am now doing everything the dr wants me to. I am overweight and had so much trouble losing weight even while dieting (5' 8" and 270). They just found out a couple of weeks ago I am in fact insulin resistant, so I'm hoping the metformin is my miracle drug :) We are moving closer to family this weekend (in fact moving in with my parents a year so we can buy a house), so I'm hoping the stress in my life will go away. I am hoping that this month I ovulated on my own, but not sure I did and I didn't temp this month. I go to my old gyno tomorrow to talk about clomid, unless I'm pregnant already (oh I hope so! Lol). I am supposed to start AF today if, in fact, the birth control and metformin jump started regular periods; which is doubtful. Good luck to all of you TTC, I know the journey is rough but it makes us treasure things in life just a little more!

Welcome :flower: I hope you get your bfp soon :hugs::hugs: :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Here is one from last night :/
 



Attached Files:







72542b4e.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Lovetoteach86

wanabeamama said:


> Here is one from last night :/

Well 12dpo over here I got a bfn, at least I only wasted a cheap test. My temps are so weird and yesterday at 11dpo there was a dip below my coverline for the first time since ovulation. Would get my hopes up that it was implantation, but it's confusing based on my other temps on 5 and 6dpo... I have no idea what to think and I am guessing 12dpo is just to early to tell either way. Why is this so confusing? Probably because I should just wait until my period is late to test I guess!


----------



## Jessie21

Been testing for 4 years not.one bfp..


----------



## ashknowsbest

Jessie - Have you been to the FS?


----------



## Jessie21

Yes. On my second month of clomid. Just got a +opt. But I just took another oneband it said negative should I believe the first one?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would say trust the first one. The surge from what I have heard ... and read doesn't really last all that long .... so if you got a positive then I would believe it and BD and then go from there! also, if you're monitoring your CM if you have fertile CM then go for it!


----------



## sandoval_star

wanabeamama said:


> Here is one from last night :/

Is it just my 'line eye' (from squinting way too much at preg tests :rofl:), or is there a faaaint second line?!


----------



## sharnw

wanabeamama said:


> Here is one from last night :/

Oh my goodness!!!! I think this is an early BFP!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

wanabeamama said:


> Here is one from last night :/

I hope it's an early bfp, but I am so bad at spotting lines. Guess we will find out in a few more days once there is a chance for more hcg to develop in your system!


----------



## wanabeamama

Lovetoteach86 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Here is one from last night :/
> 
> I hope it's an early bfp, but I am so bad at spotting lines. Guess we will find out in a few more days once there is a chance for more hcg to develop in your system!Click to expand...

I'm having a laparoscopy on friday so I guess I would have to see something by then I can't see it being a bro now though :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

sandoval_star said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Here is one from last night :/
> 
> Is it just my 'line eye' (from squinting way too much at preg tests :rofl:), or is there a faaaint second line?!Click to expand...

There was a second line from last night on the frer and an ic but nothing today :(


----------



## felecia

wanabeamama said:


> Well I have never got past 12 dpo without spotting and here I am 15 dpo no hint of spotting just clear White cm I tested last night and there was a line this morning was bfn :( I have my operation day after tomorrow :(

So sorry about your bfn :( Good luck on your surgery... maybe this will be the time for you!! LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of baby dust your way!!


----------



## felecia

Took a test last night and a bfn :( I'm at the point though where I expect it... and I even can wait until I'm officially late. I am 2 days late as of today and went to the gyno. He didn't test, but I'm supposed to wait a week then take a test, if I am not pregnant I am taking Provera to bring on my period, then will have 150 mg of Clomid to take that cycle. I have also been instructed to take 2000 mg of metformin as well (I am currently taking 1000 mg). If I do not ovulate after taking both metformin and clomid, then orally this is it for me and I have to talk about injectables :( I am so scared it won't happen, I don't know if I can afford to do injectables... kinda down right now. Good luck to all of you ladies though!!!


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama - omg I really hope that line gets darker.. I feel like I can see it!

AFM: AF came and went. Am now on my third day of 3-7 Femara and have our IUI tentatively scheduled for Feb 4th (which happens to be DH's birthday!) I just got back from a week long work trip out of state. So glad to be back home.


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> wanabeamama - omg I really hope that line gets darker.. I feel like I can see it!
> 
> AFM: AF came and went. Am now on my third day of 3-7 Femara and have our IUI tentatively scheduled for Feb 4th (which happens to be DH's birthday!) I just got back from a week long work trip out of state. So glad to be back home.

I've had no lines since I can't believe it but ah well I just need go get surgery tomorrow out of the way and on to the next,

Omg 4th feb :happydance: I really hope this works for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AMP26

[/QUOTE]

I'm having a laparoscopy on friday so I guess I would have to see something by then I can't see it being a bro now though :shrug:[/QUOTE]

Good luck with the surgery on Friday! I'll be thinking about you! 

Felicia: I am no longer surprised by the BFN's either... my husband keeps saying he can't wait to see my face when we finally do get a BFP because he knows what a shock it will be to me!

Daydream: YAY for Feb 4th! That seems so close! :thumbup: I hope you get your BFP for Valentines day <3

AFM: The theme of this month for me is to become as healthy as possible!! I'm on day 3 of quitting smoking and have lost one pound (out of the 40 my gyn recommended :haha:). But it's a start. We have an appointment with the FS on Monday and I want to be able start all the testing right away.


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks amp

Well done with the smoking and Yey to the weight loss too your heading in the right direction :) 
Can't wait to hear about your appointment on Monday :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - where did you end up going for your FS ?


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> AMP - where did you end up going for your FS ?

We have an appointment with Shore Reproductive Medicine in Marlton. It's Dr. Corley. We'll see how the appointment goes b/c if I don't feel comfortable with him, I'm going to be calling South Jersey Fertility Center. :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I hope it goes well and you like him that way you can get started right away!


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> I've had no lines since I can't believe it but ah well I just need go get surgery tomorrow out of the way and on to the next,
> 
> Omg 4th feb :happydance: I really hope this works for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck with your surgery! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> I've had no lines since I can't believe it but ah well I just need go get surgery tomorrow out of the way and on to the next,
> 
> Omg 4th feb :happydance: I really hope this works for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good luck with your surgery! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you I'm on my way to the hospital now I will update as soon as I can :hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Thank you I'm on my way to the hospital now I will update as soon as I can :hugs:

Thinking of you! Hope all went well!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well what an awfull 4days I had to have the laparotomy ( full abdominal surgery) the cyst that was on my ovary was attached to my bowel and I had a lot of endo on my pelvis and other places so it's a long 6week recovery time my stomach looks awfull I have 6scars on my tummy now 3new ones I had a bad couple of days since the surgery a lot of pain and sickness but I am home now and resting in bed I'm very emotional right now to so I'm sorry about te big rant :cry:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

wanabeamama said:


> Well what an awfull 4days I had to have the laparotomy ( full abdominal surgery) the cyst that was on my ovary was attached to my bowel and I had a lot of endo on my pelvis and other places so it's a long 6week recovery time my stomach looks awfull I have 6scars on my tummy now 3new ones I had a bad couple of days since the surgery a lot of pain and sickness but I am home now and resting in bed I'm very emotional right now to so I'm sorry about te big rant :cry:

:hugs::hugs: Hope recovery goes by quickly, sorry it was so awful :( Keep us updated, hope this makes ttc a lot easier for you!


----------



## saffiya

You ladies arent alone. I am 14dpo and had a blood test done and it was a bfn.. I was so upset because thats all i hear or see is bfn... I am wondering will i ever see a bfp... Ugh it sucks so bad but fx that all of us get a bfp soon ladies we all deserve it...


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you I hope so too it's so unfair there was 5other girls on my ward they were all pregnant 2of them were in there for sickness one for abortion and the one next to me came in with pains at 6weeks pg she got a scan found out everything was ok and then said thank fuck for that can I go for a cigarette now WTF :(


----------



## wanabeamama

saffiya said:


> You ladies arent alone. I am 14dpo and had a blood test done and it was a bfn.. I was so upset because thats all i hear or see is bfn... I am wondering will i ever see a bfp... Ugh it sucks so bad but fx that all of us get a bfp soon ladies we all deserve it...

:hugs::hugs: :flower:Hope it's not too long :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

wanabeamama said:


> Thank you I hope so too it's so unfair there was 5other girls on my ward they were all pregnant 2of them were in there for sickness one for abortion and the one next to me came in with pains at 6weeks pg she got a scan found out everything was ok and then said thank fuck for that can I go for a cigarette now WTF :(

Seriously?? I would have found it so hard not to say fu** you in response to that comment. Some people...


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Well what an awfull 4days I had to have the laparotomy ( full abdominal surgery) the cyst that was on my ovary was attached to my bowel and I had a lot of endo on my pelvis and other places so it's a long 6week recovery time my stomach looks awfull I have 6scars on my tummy now 3new ones I had a bad couple of days since the surgery a lot of pain and sickness but I am home now and resting in bed I'm very emotional right now to so I'm sorry about te big rant :cry:

Oh my goodness! :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry!! I'm glad you're at home, take your time with recovery. I hope all the hard part is over and they got everything during the surgery


----------



## sandoval_star

Wanabeamama - just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and hope you recover quickly and can move on in your ttc journey really soon :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

Wanabeamama- my thoughts and prayers are with you for a quick recovery so that you can get back into the running <3 <3 :hugs:

AFM, we had our consultation with the fertility specialist and got a timeline for all the tests they will be running next month. It feels weird, but I am REALLY looking forward to AF this month!!! I can't wait to get some answers. I should have all my results by the first week in March and if nothing major shows up, I'll be starting on Clomid for the March cycle. My FS said I could jump right to injectibles if I wanted to, but that whole multiple thing is a bit scary:nope:! Obviously I would be excited for any pregnancy but when he said risk of "triplets or quads" I think my husband and I both suffered minor heart attacks! 

I have my FX for everyone this month!!!!! I'm going to put my energy into praying for all of you to get your BFP's and I'll catch up in a few months :thumbup:


----------



## daydream

AMP26 said:


> AFM, we had our consultation with the fertility specialist and got a timeline for all the tests they will be running next month. It feels weird, but I am REALLY looking forward to AF this month!!! I can't wait to get some answers. I should have all my results by the first week in March and if nothing major shows up, I'll be starting on Clomid for the March cycle. My FS said I could jump right to injectibles if I wanted to, but that whole multiple thing is a bit scary:nope:! Obviously I would be excited for any pregnancy but when he said risk of "triplets or quads" I think my husband and I both suffered minor heart attacks!

Yay! Getting the testing is the best part. There's so much all at once and FINALLY with all the uncertainty with TTC, you'll get some answers and feel like you're somewhat in control. GL and I hope all turns out well!


----------



## daydream

So I can't believe I'm already saying this but I got my +OPK today - WAY earlier than I've ever gotten before. I had even called my dr on Monday to say let's just schedule the ultrasound for Friday because I never get a +OPK earlier than CD15. Here I am CD13 and when I tested during lunch, smiley face! So I frantically called my dr and have an appointment in about a half hour. I had to commute back home from work. So our IUI that I originally thought would be Saturday may end up being tomorrow. Eep! Kind of nervous/excited.


----------



## sharnw

daydream said:


> So I can't believe I'm already saying this but I got my +OPK today - WAY earlier than I've ever gotten before. I had even called my dr on Monday to say let's just schedule the ultrasound for Friday because I never get a +OPK earlier than CD15. Here I am CD13 and when I tested during lunch, smiley face! So I frantically called my dr and have an appointment in about a half hour. I had to commute back home from work. So our IUI that I originally thought would be Saturday may end up being tomorrow. Eep! Kind of nervous/excited.

YAY!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> So I can't believe I'm already saying this but I got my +OPK today - WAY earlier than I've ever gotten before. I had even called my dr on Monday to say let's just schedule the ultrasound for Friday because I never get a +OPK earlier than CD15. Here I am CD13 and when I tested during lunch, smiley face! So I frantically called my dr and have an appointment in about a half hour. I had to commute back home from work. So our IUI that I originally thought would be Saturday may end up being tomorrow. Eep! Kind of nervous/excited.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: omg how exciting this is great news :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream I'm dying to know if you did the iui :hugs:


----------



## daydream

I just got back from my IUI this morning. When I went in yesterday I had two BIG follicles on my left side (30mm) and one smaller one on the right that might not mature. She gave me the ovidrel while I was in the office. My dr wasn't concerned with how big the follicles were, which after googling yesterday I've seen positive and negative about follicles that size. My RE is so positive though, so I'm trying to adopt that outlook. If it happens, great, otherwise on to next cycle. 

We also had drama this morning with DH collecting his "contribution" But he's just used to producing HUGE samples for SAs, so this morning he was like Oh it's not enough, blah blah and had the worst attitude about it. The RE said count and motility were great, so I'm just not stressing about it. It was a little painful when she was trying to get it exactly in the right spot, but now all is fine. I'm off work the rest of today and relaxing. DH and I are going to BD either tonight or tomorrow morning.

Thanks for cheering me on :) 

OH! and since I had the HCG trigger, I will officially be able to get a positive pregnancy test, even though it won't count ;) I'll finally be able to know what it SHOULD look like! haha


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey that's amazing I'm so excited for you :happydance: 
If I were you I would wait till tomorrow am to bd just for the fresh batch and I would be worried about disturbing today's work lol but that's just me lollol 
I can't wait to see your positive test :D :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Yey that's amazing I'm so excited for you :happydance:
> If I were you I would wait till tomorrow am to bd just for the fresh batch and I would be worried about disturbing today's work lol but that's just me lollol
> I can't wait to see your positive test :D :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks!! I think we are going to wait, not just because I don't want to disturb anything but also because I'm kind of sore! I just really think that I'll ovulate today so I was afraid that tomorrow morning would be too late. :shrug: At this point I have no clue what to do. The early OPK really threw me for a loop


----------



## wanabeamama

Well if you ovulate today the egg has a 24hr life span so your good :thumbup:
Aww I'm so excited for you :hugs:
Are you going to temp in the morning to confirm ovulation?


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Well if you ovulate today the egg has a 24hr life span so your good :thumbup:
> Aww I'm so excited for you :hugs:
> Are you going to temp in the morning to confirm ovulation?

Yep I'm going to temp at least until I get crosshairs on FF. And then after that I'm not sure. The progesterone last cycle really threw my temps off, so I think I'll just not temp during the TWW this time


----------



## daydream

How are you feeling? Is the recovery going well from your surgery?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I would probably stop at the xhairs and try to relax :hugs: 
Well I'm not progressing as much as I thought I would, my tummy is just so sore and my wole torsi including back is very tender but I just have to be patient :)


----------



## daydream

I posted my hcg test tonight: https://projectbabymaking.tumblr.co...p-that-hcg-shot-worked-now-hopefully-ill-have

weird because I thought it'd be stronger, but oh well. I'm not sure if I'm going to test it out or just wait until the 16th to test.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey daydream :happydance: so how long will that stay in your system for??
That's so cool :)


----------



## jessandaj

Psh tottaly know what its like to wanna take a marker and draw another line just to see what it looks like in person lol


----------



## wanabeamama

jessandaj said:


> Psh tottaly know what its like to wanna take a marker and draw another line just to see what it looks like in person lol

I have done that :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Yey daydream :happydance: so how long will that stay in your system for??
> That's so cool :)

People say it will be out between 6-10 days.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooo in that case just in time for valentines day :D


----------



## AMP26

I really can't wait for the 17th! I want my stupid period to start so I can get going with the testing. It feels so weird to be praying for an early period this month :wacko:! So from reading everyone's posts, I know what to expect for my testing and the medications I might be put on, but lately I've been wondering...what if it's my husband? Even though he has a son from when he was younger, I know these things can change. Do we have any options if his SA comes back with bad results? I think I read that diet and lifestyle changes will help a bit, but you're kind of stuck with whatever you have. Does anyone know anything?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well a friend of mine on another thread was told her DH's sperm was totally useless and there only hope was ivf they had been ttc for years and 3-4 weeks after the doctor told them that they got a natural bfp.
Also there is things that can be done to rectify SA problems depending how bad it is determines what needs to be done. A friend of mine her DH had zero count the sperm swam backwards and they now have a 6week old baby through ivf :) 

So try not to put too much energy into worrying about the sperm :hugs:

How long have you been ttc?


----------



## AMP26

We have been trying since Nov. 2008. We started getting serious about it in early 2010 but have just decided to see a specialist. So as soon as I start my cycle this month, we're going to start all the testing. But I do get my periods regularly and I've had POPK's so I guess that's what got me worrying about his sperm!


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's probably best not to guess you will send yourself crazy :hugs: there might not even be anything wrong but all you can do is hold out for the tests :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AMP26

= ) I'm already well on the crazy train! :haha: I think it's all the waiting that does it. Waiting for ovulation, waiting to test, waiting for AF, now I'm waiting to start the testing! :growlmad: 

How are you feeling Wannabemama? any better?


----------



## wanabeamama

AMP when is af due? :hugs:

DAYDREAM im very proud of you for putting down the bbt :haha: im excited for you to test :hugs:

well yesterday i was feeling a little better but today im very sore again :( i had a very dark opk yesterday so it will most def be positive today :cry: i had my best ever ewcm last night too its breaking my heart to let this little egg go to waste but it has to be done:cry: we even sat trying to work out if there is any way of getting the :spermy: in without bd but it didnt happen :(


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> AMP when is af due? :hugs:
> 
> DAYDREAM im very proud of you for putting down the bbt :haha: im excited for you to test :hugs:
> 
> well yesterday i was feeling a little better but today im very sore again :( i had a very dark opk yesterday so it will most def be positive today :cry: i had my best ever ewcm last night too its breaking my heart to let this little egg go to waste but it has to be done:cry: we even sat trying to work out if there is any way of getting the :spermy: in without bd but it didnt happen :(

Thanks! It's so different not to be temping. It really hasnt helped me stop obsessing though. I really can't wait for next Thurs to get here so I can test!

Sorry you're missing your ovulation! I have heard of people having DH put his sperm in a softcup and using that instead of BDing. Not sure if you have any of those handy to try?


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't have any but I'm not sure of the reason for not being allowed to ttc for 6weeks so I have decided I'm going to have to be patient and wait :( 

I can't wait for Thursday either :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi girls :hugs: 
Daydream how are you feelin? :hugs:
AMP any sign of AF?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Nice temp rise for me this morning.


----------



## wanabeamama

Holy crap ash :happydance: I NEED you to poas :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

My chart did this to me last month too!! I don't believe it. Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

:( I just need some poas action lol I'm having withdrawal symptoms lol 
I have everything crossed for you :hugs: when are you going to poas?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Saturday I think.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ughhhhhhh a whole week lol :coffee: 
Looks like there might be a couple of bfp's by the weekend then :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hope so but I don't think so. I've kind of lost all hope of getting pregnant by myself! I start clomid Febuary 15th and then IUI so we'll see what happens with that!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: I know exactly what you mean :( do you have any known problems? :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have a prolactinoma which makes my prolactin go up but I'm on medication for it and it's under control ... other than that, no other problems at all ... =\ 

:hugs: it's awful!


----------



## wanabeamama

:( :hugs::hugs: who the hell said TTC was fun? :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know I told my OH that when I get inseminated I want him to be in the room so he can at least say he was there! Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww lol I was thinking about the same thing when we go for the ivf it's weired to think our baby maby conceived in a lab 20 miles away while we're at home watching tv :( I hope they let me have a pic of the embryo it's all a bit alien at the moment :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it is a little strange ... =\ But you know what, as long as we get our babies who cares at this point! That's where I am anyways ... I mean I wish so bad I could have relations with my OH and get pregnant but unfortunately that's not the case ... we have to do it the hard way!


----------



## wanabeamama

We do but it will be so worth it if it works :hugs: and you know what it take a couple who are very much in love to make a baby with medical help so our babies are still made by love :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah absolutely they're still made by love =D I can't wait to be a mommy! I'm dying to be a mommy!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: same here it's all I think about if we were not bothered we would be pregnant by now :/ I hope we can be mummy's soon :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

hi guys can i give you a bit of hope xxxxxxx
i was told in 2001 that i was too fat to have kids i was 20 stone plus but i do suffer from pcos
so we just gave up on the idea and in 2007 i had gastric band and upto now lost 6.5 stone
in march 2010 i felt really really off sickness,asthma was rubbish went to docs and he said could u be pregnant i was like hell no was told i couldnt have them
oh but i was after 11 years i was preggers lol but unfortuanetly i m/c after 8 weeks
never give up girls xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

mrswil said:


> hi guys can i give you a bit of hope xxxxxxx
> i was told in 2001 that i was too fat to have kids i was 20 stone plus but i do suffer from pcos
> so we just gave up on the idea and in 2007 i had gastric band and upto now lost 6.5 stone
> in march 2010 i felt really really off sickness,asthma was rubbish went to docs and he said could u be pregnant i was like hell no was told i couldnt have them
> oh but i was after 11 years i was preggers lol but unfortuanetly i m/c after 8 weeks
> never give up girls xxxx

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss but wow congratulations on the waight loss,
Thank you for sharing :hugs:
Are you ttc at the moment? :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

yh deffo hun cos i think one day someone upstairs will take pity on me and give me a bubba but we are adopting this year as well so its not all bad xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow your adopting that loveley :hugs: you deserve to be a momma and you will be that's a beautiful thing I wish you all the luck in the world :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrswil

aw thanksssss iom having a night mare at moment
im a day late i think
my nipples are sooo itchy i have made them bleed
pimple like an eyeball stuck on my chin
:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooooo have you tested? :hugs: if you do you have to post a pic whatever the result :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

no cos u can guarantee as soon as i get my purse out to pay for it af would arrive
i dont know when i ovd hun to be honest so gonna leave it a couple of days maybe valentines???????
have you tried everything like cbfm,soy sorry for being nosey


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I know that feeling for me it's usually after I paid £20 and just peed on it then whipe to find af lol

I have very regular cycles always ov on cd10 use opk's and bbt charts ect tried soy but with having endometriosis it did not agree as I already ovulate it didn't really help we're starting ivf in the next couple of months we were told by 3different specialists that ivf is the only treatment option :( I had a laparotomy 2weeks ago to clear the endo and remove a 11-12cm cyst attached from my ovary to my bowel so trying to hold off any af until we can start treatment so the endo doesn't come back like it did last time :( 

Have you tried anything like clomid or soy I know a few bfp's from soy. :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

soy=horse tablets lol yeah i did once but kept spewing them up cos i have got a gastric band in lol:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ohhhhhhh shit :( hmmmm have you spoken to your doc about it yet? 
Have you tried opk's and bbt charts?


----------



## mrswil

nah its just all stress factor and done it worn t shirt
if it happens it happens if it doesntt it doesnt


----------



## daydream

Hey wannabeamama - things are good over here bfn this morning. I'm only 8dpo though. Been feeling really tired, going to bed at 9:30. I really hope I have a bfp waiting for me on Thurs


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> Hey wannabeamama - things are good over here bfn this morning. I'm only 8dpo though. Been feeling really tired, going to bed at 9:30. I really hope I have a bfp waiting for me on Thurs

:hugs: I hope so too I have everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

mrswil said:


> nah its just all stress factor and done it worn t shirt
> if it happens it happens if it doesntt it doesnt

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope it does but were all here to take the journey together :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

absolutely chick:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Still havent got my bfp :(

On to cycle #6 :[

How are you ladies today x


----------



## mrswil

well ive scratched my boobies red raw and nipples
got a spot on my chin size of an eyeball
boobies are still really sore
convinced i have lurgy
oh and af was due yesterday mi thinks lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: ttc sucks ass I'm sorry sharnw :hugs:
Mrswil have you ever had any of these symptoms before? Or been late for af?


----------



## mrswil

well at one point my af was 28 days then last couple of months theyve been like dec was 29 jan was 27 
always get sore boobies
i cant fathom out anything differnt
i had ewcm from the wed 24th jan to the sunday 29th jan and i think we bd on the sunday and the tuesday
so last af was 14 th jan am i late?????


----------



## wanabeamama

So your on cd30? And at least 14dpo ok I'm not sure what your usual lp is but so your at least 1day late do you have anything to pee on tomorrow?


----------



## mrswil

lp???? oh yeah no aint got a clue hahaaahahaha

no i dont buy tests some on here spends hundreds if it hasnt come by tomorrow night i will pee on one tuesday morning


----------



## mrswil

im right shit at this ttc lark no wonder its took nearly 13 years hahahahahahaha
is it right when u go dry after ewcm you should be ovulating ???


----------



## wanabeamama

LP is lutral phase time between ovulating and af it should be 10 days + average is 12-15 days omg Tuesday that's ages lol I wish I was more chilled lol


----------



## annie00

Hey!! Can I join? I have been ttc for 9 months had all my blood work and levels. Becker back in April everything came back good.. Dh hasn't had a sperm test though he will in April if we not preggo then bc we have to have. Referral so yeah.... I had a Triphasic chart in may but i wasnt preggo well I got another Triphasic chart this month.. I'm 11 dpo today haven't tested and I totally DON'T feel preggo :( I had cramping since O but stopped two days ago... I really think if I was preggo I would have something happening... So just waiting for af now...


----------



## annie00

Mrwill- no that isn't correct, u ovulate on last day ewcm is shown..


----------



## mrswil

annie00 said:


> Mrwill- no that isn't correct, u ovulate on last day ewcm is shown..

thanks annie i havent a clue its all technically this baby lark xx


----------



## annie00

Lol mr !! Ur welcome I have been it so long now I don't have to search google anymore when I first started ttc I was on google 5 hrs a day everyday lmao!!!


----------



## mrswil

wanabeamama said:


> LP is lutral phase time between ovulating and af it should be 10 days + average is 12-15 days omg Tuesday that's ages lol I wish I was more chilled lol

i dont know if you understand but while im like this theres a 50 per cent chance either way but if a test and its bfn it shaatters me and i cant stand waiting game


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Annie I've had triphasic charts too :( I don't think charts actually show anything but ovulation and af :( 
And as far as feeling pg goes most people I know that have got pg had no symptoms at all so don't take any notice of that :hugs:

Mrs wil some women don't even get Ewcm the only way to know for sure is by bbt (temp chart) and opk's together 
I do understand I always get scared of testing when I think there is a chance but I have spotting for about 4days before af every month so if I get a month were the spotting doesn't arrive at 12dpo I can't test I like to saver the moment of thinking its possible :hugs: 
Ok so now there is 4 or 5 testers this week so chances are SOMEONE has to get a bfp :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

well ive just been sat at work and felt wet so thought shes here
but ive come home and its white cm lotion??


----------



## wanabeamama

:thumbup: that's a very good sign :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Wanna be- thanks sweetie.. I also had a tri back in may bfn but I'm not gettin my hopes up..


----------



## wanabeamama

Well try not to hold to much hope on them charts but at the same time you have to be positive I'm praying for you all to get bfp's we can do it together :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AMP26

No sign of AF over here, but I'm not due till Friday. I've had sore boobs for the past week & usually they only get sore a few days before AF is due, but I'm really not expecting a BFP this month. DH and I were both stressed with work and with the thought of starting the testing and the meds that we spent most of the past month fighting :cry: We're better now but I think we only BD'd twice around O time!

So I'm just waiting for AF to make her appearence so I can start setting up my appointments for this month!


----------



## wanabeamama

Just 1bd is enough try to stay positive I know it's hard :hugs: let's hope you don't need the tests :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

ive just peed on a poundshop test and its as white as my lillywhite ass lol
:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: I have heard that some women with pcos get late bfp's so don't lose hope just yet :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

i dont intend plus 2 test for a pound lol
still got creamy cm yellow tinged x


----------



## wanabeamama

:thumbup: :hugs: so now your at least 2days late ? How's the nipples? Lol


----------



## mrswil

really really sore mama with white spots in them lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooooooooooooo sounds promising :holly: :holly:


----------



## mrswil

do you think so????
summat feels funny down there like its on its way but ive wiped just cm but its like just wet
oh and the itchiness have u ever known ive itched and itched myself sore over the last few days xx


----------



## wanabeamama

That "wet" feeling is the most common of symptoms I'm keeping everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll as you can tell i dont get excited about it all xxx


----------



## Melly Belly

Hello!
Do you ladies mind if I join? Im also in the "never had a BFP, ever" crowd...We have been trying officially since November, but NTNP before that and somehow never seemed to end up accidentally preggo :shrug:

Ive been using the OPKs (IC style) but am going to try using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor from here on out to see if that helps (provided that AF stops dawdling and gets here, it feel imminent, but she likes to take her time the past few months, leaving me hanging for a few days in limbo :growlmad:)

Ill be stalking to thread to see BFPs! hopefully lots more! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol yeah I gave up excitement a long time ago I just get excited for other people instead lol :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: melly belly welcome :hugs: let's hope af stays away, I have never tried a cbfm but I have been lucky with ov its been the same for 2 years lol


----------



## wanabeamama

We're is daydream today? :(


----------



## mrswil

course you can melly belly
welcome to the karen baren thread lol lol lol


----------



## daydream

I'm here! Nothing new to report. BFN yesterday, so I decided no testing until Thursday. I'm 9dpo today, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that spotting stays away. Last cycle my spotting started at 9dpo :-/

Welcome to Melly Belly and hello to you mrswil. I'll keep my fingers crossed that AF stays away for both of you. I hope we get some BFPs in this thread in the upcoming week!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: daydream :hugs: ok hold off till Thursday I really hope that spotting stays away :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

hi babydream coooeeeeeee wellllllll ive got a strange feeling down i bet the biatch is on her way and her heavy army usual case when im late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mrswil

so where you all from


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm from uk what about you?


----------



## mrswil

yhhhhhhh i can see that PMSL:haha:
WHERE


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol Manchester


----------



## 44andHoping

Hey gals....I'm another who's never seen a BFP. Countless pee tests yarda yarda...you know the drill.

Just caught up with the last 6 pages on this thread and figured I'd join in the "fun".

Currently 7 DPO....pleeeeease let this be the month :/


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey 44 welcome :hi: so when are you planing on poas?


----------



## 44andHoping

wanabeamama said:


> Hey 44 welcome :hi: so when are you planing on poas?

Im gonna go ahead and say on the 20th. BUT ~ knowing me I will break out a test on the 17th :haha:


----------



## mrswil

44andHoping said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hey 44 welcome :hi: so when are you planing on poas?
> 
> Im gonna go ahead and say on the 20th. BUT ~ knowing me I will break out a test on the 17th :haha:Click to expand...

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 44 fingers crossed im we think or mama does lol im 2 days late soooooooooooooo i is gonna sweat it out xx


----------



## wanabeamama

44andHoping said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hey 44 welcome :hi: so when are you planing on poas?
> 
> Im gonna go ahead and say on the 20th. BUT ~ knowing me I will break out a test on the 17th :haha:Click to expand...

When is AF due?


----------



## 44andHoping

mrswil said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hey 44 welcome :hi: so when are you planing on poas?
> 
> Im gonna go ahead and say on the 20th. BUT ~ knowing me I will break out a test on the 17th :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 44 fingers crossed im we think or mama does lol im 2 days late soooooooooooooo i is gonna sweat it out xxClick to expand...

FX ed for you Mrswil!! I dont have the willpower. Although if I did I'd probably have an extra 100 bucks + in my pocket!!


----------



## Melly Belly

mrswil said:


> so where you all from

I am originally from New Jersey, but moved to Ohio to be with DH...it isnt too much of a difference, though people out here dont know how to drive in rain/snow/dark/sunny weather :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha melly belly that sounds like England everyone just stops with the slightest bit of rain or snow lol


----------



## mrswil

mama itsssssssss melly belly PMSL:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Auto correct on iPhone lol sorry melly belly lol


----------



## 44andHoping

wanabeamama said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hey 44 welcome :hi: so when are you planing on poas?
> 
> Im gonna go ahead and say on the 20th. BUT ~ knowing me I will break out a test on the 17th :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> When is AF due?Click to expand...

Well.....I usually have a 27-28 days cycle, but for some reason she threw me for a loop at 23 days last month.

If I go with my original cycle length then AF "should" arrive around the 20th or the 21st.

Omg took me forever to actually get this to post. Message Board not working right for me at the mo. UGH!! 3rd time's the charm!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahh ok so you will be 11dpo on the 17th that's a good day to poas lol


----------



## 44andHoping

lol...works for me!!


----------



## annie00

hi ladies How are yall today??

welcome ladies Gl and baby dust!!

AFM- i woke up to a higher temp this morning, When i woke up my boobs were throbbing they also hurt when poked and ache very badly afterwards, i have had pressure down there where i would normal cramp and i also am SOOOOOOOO bloated omg!!! I cant even suck in .. Bloating is hurting me... I feel a few little pinches on left side... O an also boobs hurt when took bra off. Im due for af in two day.. Not getting hopes up at all... Bc i know af is right around the corner!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Anni that sounds promising do you usually get the sore boobies before AF? 
I'm confused with your temp it's a lower temp on your chart???
Fingers crossed that it's all good signs :holly: :dust:


----------



## mrswil

i peed on that poundshop test this morning but google say theyre crap
so when i was stirring this morning i felt wet down there so though ugh what a day to come but noooooo she aint here
im gonna buy a proper test later on when ive mucked my horse out:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: Yey a proper test you have to post a pic though lol GL


----------



## mrswil

i will momma either way:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## jrwifey18

Never ever had a bfp in my life its such a sad sad thing also very annoyoing


----------



## wanabeamama

It is very sad and it makes you feel like your the only person in the world that has never had a bfp and the longer you wait the harder it is to imagine ever seeing one but..... That's why I made this thread so we can see we're not alone and we can support each other until we DO get our bfp because it will happen :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jrwifey18

Yes the key is to stay positive and not stress whoo that's the hardest one lol. Ut I'd love to see two lovely strong lines sigh one day lol anyway are you in the two week wait if so any symptoms


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not I just had major surgery to remove endometriosis and a huge cyst stuck from my ovary to my bowel :( so no bd for 6weeks well I have 4left I am in the tww but not if you know what I mean I have to hold off my next af so I don't miss another ovulation so I'm going to take noritesterone to stop af for a week.

We're are you in your cycle?


----------



## jrwifey18

I


----------



## jrwifey18

I believe I am 9 dpo I'm having the worst pain in my bbs and frequent urination but nothing else


----------



## jrwifey18

And I'm sorri for your situation but now you have removed the endo you will have a much better chance ttc right?


----------



## wanabeamama

I had it removed 11months ago too and it didn't work we're just waiting for our firs ivf appointment.
Ooo 9dpo when will you start testing? :hugs:


----------



## jrwifey18

Ughh that I'm not looking forward to I think ill test tomorrow and if bfn then ill test again friday I'm so reluctant to test I hate bfns like they are depressing wow your a really strong woman to stay in the ttc game I wish you the most luck and all the baby dust ever


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you well when you want something so bad you never give up.

:dust: to you too


----------



## Melly Belly

Hmm...i had pinkish yesterday when i woke up after i used the bathroom....yesterday all day was thinking that the witch was making an appearance...now nothing...today keep running to the bathroom checking, but nada :shrug:

I did a cheapie this morning, and it was as white as all this snow we are getting...booo hiiissss! :growlmad:

i have several frers at home, i just dont want to waste them, because i know what usually happens is that i use one, and then bam, AF! (this doesnt seem to happen with the cheapies for some reason)

i guess if nothing else, i have an ob/gyn appointment next tues for my "yearly" :wacko: If witchy poo isnt showing up by then, maybe she can do some bloodwork for me...or ill get AF and have to move my apt...that would be my luck :dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

Melly do you have a pic of your test?


----------



## Melly Belly

wanabeamama said:


> Melly do you have a pic of your test?

nah i tossed it, ill probably do another cheapie tonight if she hasnt shown, maybe ill break down and do a frer in the morning :winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: ok please post the next :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

right well i took a morrisons own bfn xxx

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/amyrach_01/069.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: :hugs: but now your 3days late :(


----------



## mrswil

mmmmmmmmmmmmm welllllll must have ovd late:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Got a wonderful Valentine's Day BFN this morning :( a touch of pink spotting this AM when I wiped, maybe IB? If the spotting keeps on today, I brought my progesterone so I can take an extra dose per the RE's instructions.


----------



## 44andHoping

Sorry for all the BFN's this morning ladies :cry: :hugs:

I caved and also took a test earier this AM and of course BPN (early days yet though) Was hoping to give the boo a happy V Day prezzie. Oh well.

Let's hope all future February testers never get a visit from AF this month. 

mrswil my test was also as stark white as yours. Perhaps you did o later then you thought. Do you temp? I cant remember reading that or maybe I didnt read back far enough in the thread.

wanabeamama...did I read that you have 4 weeks left until a surgery for cyst removal? NO BDing for 6 weeks? (Oh how I would be going out of my mind)


----------



## 44andHoping

daydream said:


> Got a wonderful Valentine's Day BFN this morning :( a touch of pink spotting this AM when I wiped, maybe IB? If the spotting keeps on today, I brought my progesterone so I can take an extra dose per the RE's instructions.

Gosh that could be a good sign of IB !! Hope so! FXed


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwwww :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: get that progesterone :hugs: 

What happened to Thursday ? Lol :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

no i used to temp but stressed me out


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Awwwwww :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: get that progesterone :hugs:
> 
> What happened to Thursday ? Lol :hugs:

I was being a bit hopeful that I could surprise DH for Valentine's Day. I have no willpower. For now I REALLY am going to wait until Thursday. (hah now that it's only two days away)


----------



## wanabeamama

44andHoping said:


> Sorry for all the BFN's this morning ladies :cry: :hugs:
> 
> I caved and also took a test earier this AM and of course BPN (early days yet though) Was hoping to give the boo a happy V Day prezzie. Oh well.
> 
> Let's hope all future February testers never get a visit from AF this month.
> 
> mrswil my test was also as stark white as yours. Perhaps you did o later then you thought. Do you temp? I cant remember reading that or maybe I didnt read back far enough in the thread.
> 
> wanabeamama...did I read that you have 4 weeks left until a surgery for cyst removal? NO BDing for 6 weeks? (Oh how I would be going out of my mind)

I had the surgery 2weeks ago and I have 4weeks left until my post op checkup were not allowed to bd until then :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok Thursday will soon be here fingers crossed soooo tight lots of :dust: to ya :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Well I tested with fmu bfn!!! The more I look at this test the more I see something... Do y'all see anything I'm 13 dpo


----------



## 44andHoping

wanabeamama said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the BFN's this morning ladies :cry: :hugs:
> 
> I caved and also took a test earier this AM and of course BPN (early days yet though) Was hoping to give the boo a happy V Day prezzie. Oh well.
> 
> Let's hope all future February testers never get a visit from AF this month.
> 
> mrswil my test was also as stark white as yours. Perhaps you did o later then you thought. Do you temp? I cant remember reading that or maybe I didnt read back far enough in the thread.
> 
> wanabeamama...did I read that you have 4 weeks left until a surgery for cyst removal? NO BDing for 6 weeks? (Oh how I would be going out of my mind)
> 
> I had the surgery 2weeks ago and I have 4weeks left until my post op checkup were not allowed to bd until then :(Click to expand...

Ahhh got it. Geez..... what women must endure! I will be watching this thread hoping you win the BIG prize at the end of all that!!


----------



## 44andHoping

annie00 said:


> Well I tested with fmu bfn!!! The more I look at this test the more I see something... Do y'all see anything I'm 13 dpo

Is there a picture?


----------



## Melly Belly

I dont see a picture either, but it could be because im at work and we still use Internet Explorer version ancient :haha:


----------



## annie00

Sorry it's my fault I forgot to post it... https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6731b09e.jpg

The lady that does tarrot cards told me I'm preggo but I tested bfn


----------



## Melly Belly

in that pic i can kinda see something, but i dont have the best eyes for these things, and it is also against a pink background, so i dont know if im transposing the color or what... (i use those same cheapies, btw! yay bargains!!)

FX'd that it is a bfp for you! 

AFM, the witch has shown up, so im on to my planning for the next cycle...in which i will be using both my opks and my CBFM that i just got...so im not so disapointed as normal, and i dont need to cancel my appointment with the gyno! lol :haha:

I guess im excited to try it out, since i see such good things about it...and also officially let my dr know we are trying now, since always before it was "well we arent really *trying* so to say...just not doing anything to prevent.." this time im going to have dates, and be able to tell her all the things we've tried...so maybe get some tests run to make sure all is good with my system! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

thanks melly... Im gonna try to tweak it..


----------



## 44andHoping

Hey sorry Melly.....but it seems you are in good spirits and have the best attitude. 
I also have my first specialist appoint this month so even if AF arrives Im heading for addit'l tests all the same. Time to get major balls rolling.

annie - I so wish I could see something but I dont on that particular pic. Still keeping FXed for you!!


----------



## annie00

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b202/MollyandJakeBUBS/t1-1.jpg

i see something so does other ladies!!


----------



## annie00

sorry mellybelly af got u hun!! Fx for u next cycle!


----------



## wanabeamama

Annie I tweaked your tests I see something too FX :dust:
 



Attached Files:







1cc5f168.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 16









77fd5ac0.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## annie00

thank you mama so much!! I dont know what to think.. i dont wanna say im preggo and then it bite me in my butt... I dont know if i should tell dh!! im not sure what to do .....

mama can u send me the link there so i can show it on FF ?? like the direct link.. 

DO u think that could be a Evap line?


----------



## daydream

ohhh good tweaking! Yay Annie00! I see it too. GL! Can't wait to see it tomorrow!


----------



## annie00

yes i know that is awsome tweaking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im kinda geting excited but dont want to jinx myself!


----------



## wanabeamama

https://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/?action=view&current=1cc5f168.jpg
https://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/?action=view&current=77fd5ac0.jpg

I think that's it lol I would hold off on telling oh just yet see if you get a darker line tomorrow fingers crossed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooooo exciting :happydance:


----------



## mrswil

tweaking whats that???

good luck annie i have said in other thread im right crap with lline eye xx


----------



## annie00

thanks so much!!! DO u think it could be a EVAP?


----------



## annie00

thanks Mr.. i thought i saw something but im still iffy about it


----------



## daydream

annie00 said:


> thanks so much!!! DO u think it could be a EVAP?

There's color to it, and it's the right thickness. I would think not, but can't know for sure until you wait a couple days and see if it gets darker. GL!


----------



## wanabeamama

I guess we won't know for sure until we see a darker line but so far it looke pink in the tweak so FX :hugs:


----------



## annie00

thank yall so much!!! im 13 dpo... so shouldnt it be showing more bye now?


----------



## wanabeamama

It depends, implantation is usually between 6-12 dpo so if you were closer to 12 dpo it takes 48hr for hcg to build up in your urine and doubles every couple of days and some people don't get a positive until af if late :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## annie00

so since im 13 dpo.. is it truely possiable to really be a BFP?


----------



## wanabeamama

Of course it's possible :hugs::hugs: I can't wait for tomorrows test fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## annie00

i wanna tell dh soo bad!! lmao


----------



## annie00

someone told me its not a real line bc i couldnt see it on the acutal test like in my hand is that true?


----------



## wanabeamama

Sometimes its harder to see on those tests but if like you said you thought you could see something and it's there on a tweak too it is so possible but all we can do is see what tomorrows test is like :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## annie00

thanks sweetie.. so much i will keep yall updated!


----------



## annie00

To be honest I didn't see it on the test itself but when I put the pic on my computer I saw something... I just re looked at the test I see something if I move it a certain way but I don't think it's there I think I'm making it up... :(


----------



## 44andHoping

omg thats some tweakin'! Wow LOL

Cant wait to see the test from tomorrow GL!!


----------



## annie00

Everyone is telling me if I can't see it on the test without tweaking then it is not there it is a indent r evap line.. So now I'm bummed


----------



## wanabeamama

Annie did you poas today?


----------



## Melly Belly

wanabeamama said:


> Annie did you poas today?

Updates! we needs them! :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup :thumbup: her chart looks good :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Good morning... Af is due today temp is still up creamy cm feels wet pressure n lower abdominal bloated boobs hurt when woke up.. Tested with fmu on dollar store and wondfo... I see something on dollar store I just don't know what it is... So I'm confussed!!!!!
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/2fd208c8.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't really see much on that one how sensitive are they? Do you have anymore ic's :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Hmm can't see anything on that test, but your temp looks good! FX!! 

AFM: no testing this morning. but also, no spotting after that one teeny bit yesterday! Whew. Maybe I am actually still in this.


----------



## annie00

yea i go some internet cheapies gonna try to hold my urine a little longer to try 2nd pee...

i feel so down bc i know if i am then something should have showed up by now..


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> Hmm can't see anything on that test, but your temp looks good! FX!!
> 
> AFM: no testing this morning. but also, no spotting after that one teeny bit yesterday! Whew. Maybe I am actually still in this.

Yey no spotting :happydance::happydance:When is af due?


----------



## wanabeamama

annie00 said:


> yea i go some internet cheapies gonna try to hold my urine a little longer to try 2nd pee...
> 
> i feel so down bc i know if i am then something should have showed up by now..

Not necisserily don't give up hope until the witch shows your still in:hugs::hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Yey no spotting :happydance::happydance:When is af due?

Saturday is my last day to test before I stop the progesterone.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 44andHoping

Hang in there annie! Temp does look good today!

Daydream glad no more spotting. GL to you too! 

I caved in again today and POAS....BF (-) as usual. In fact I reckon it's lighter than stark white LOL

I am stocked up on dollar store HPT's so guess I'll be doing it again each day until AF arrives (or hopefully NOT)


----------



## wanabeamama

Good chart 44 :)


----------



## 44andHoping

I'll be honest I dont know how to take my recent temps. Im flatlining here :wacko: Strange. Ive had to check my thermometer yet again to make sure it's working!! I'd love to see it rise!


----------



## daydream

44 you're still very early so don't worry about the BFN :) Hope you get the BFP in the next few days! Are you testing everyday?


----------



## 44andHoping

I just started testing and knowing me will continue to do so until I either get a nice BF(or faint)P or AF arrives.

This month I am not really concerned about it, more curious as I REALLY thought I was preggo last month and had a weird period that arrived early (day 23!) and it lasted for only 2 days. Taught me a lesson.

Sooooo this month I already have a ObGyn appoint scheduled to find out if there is anything wrong..therefore just rollin along until the 27th (appoint date)

BUT...."if" I have a lucky month then WOOOO Ill take it :winkwink:


----------



## mrswil

im soooooooooooooooooooooo pissed off
80 quid lighter cos of the bloody horse and stillll no af
i was stood waiting for the vet and felt so wet i thought yesssssss its here ive come homme wiped eeer errrrr nothing


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh dear I can't believe your 4? Days late and still no AF :grr:


----------



## annie00

Wow.. I don't know what to think!! It was a negative and I'm not preggo waitin for af


----------



## mrswil

im pissed off mama its playing mind tricks and thats what i dont like:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Can you ask your doctor for a blood test if you tell them your a week late?


----------



## Melly Belly

mrswil said:


> im pissed off mama its playing mind tricks and thats what i dont like:cry:

Usually going and buying an expensive hpt because i think this time it could be *it* does it for me...brings on AF-- blammo! :dohh:


----------



## 44andHoping

Yes I had major mind tricks last month BUT.... dont give up just yet.

I would probably do the same if I was going nuts (go to Dr for blood test)

BTW hope your horse is doing Ok mrswil


----------



## wanabeamama

So how long have you all been ttc?


----------



## 44andHoping

10 months TTC for me. Met the hubs later in life, as soon as we got married we decided to give it a whirl.


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you have regular cycles?


----------



## 44andHoping

I had extremely irregular cycles as a teen and into my late 20's (sometimes only 2 a year, but more like 4 or 5 on average) then when I hit my 30's they seemed to sort out and became almost regular 28 day cycles. 

Recently in the past 12 months Ive had shorter cycles (27 DAYS) and was worried that I am heading towards peri-menopause...but I still get them thank god! 
Dr ran a few tests (prolactin/ thyroid and I believe one other that I do not know the name of yet) so we could get them done in time for my ObGyn appoint on Feb 27th. From there I guess we shall see what happens. 

I started charting to make sure if I even ovulate.


----------



## Melly Belly

wanabeamama said:


> So how long have you all been ttc?

We have been officially "trying" (opks, tracking fertile days, preseed, etc) since November, but NTNP for about 7 years...DH has the rx for a SA, we are going to "try" with the CBFM, and then he is going to get his swimmers checked out..he is convinced he is the issue, i think it might be me (i dont know why)....so we will see...hoping to not have to go the specialist route, but if i need something done, it is worth it, darnit! :flower:


----------



## 44andHoping

Forgot to type: My last cycle was only 23 days, but from what I can gather my luteal phase was still at about 14 days.


----------



## mrswil

not long........ttc 13 years lol

i agree melly soon as i have coughed out 10.00 for test it will come flooding out
thanks 44 shes a pain in ass has follicitis like dermatatis


----------



## ashknowsbest

mrswil - you've been TTC for 13 years? Have you been diagnosed with any infertility issues or have you not gone to the doctor yet?


----------



## wanabeamama

Melly Belly said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> So how long have you all been ttc?
> 
> We have been officially "trying" (opks, tracking fertile days, preseed, etc) since November, but NTNP for about 7 years...DH has the rx for a SA, we are going to "try" with the CBFM, and then he is going to get his swimmers checked out..he is convinced he is the issue, i think it might be me (i dont know why)....so we will see...hoping to not have to go the specialist route, but if i need something done, it is worth it, darnit! :flower:Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about anyone having problems just yet I know 4months feels a long time but that's only 4eggys :hugs: it takes the average "healthy" couple 12months of TRYING to get there bfp so try to relax and not think about problems it will only add more pressure :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrswil

yeah 13 years everythings fine i got preg 2 years ago but m/c


----------



## ashknowsbest

You're sure everything is fine ... ? I mean you haven't tried IUI or IVF or anything?


----------



## Melly Belly

wanabeamama said:


> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> So how long have you all been ttc?
> 
> We have been officially "trying" (opks, tracking fertile days, preseed, etc) since November, but NTNP for about 7 years...DH has the rx for a SA, we are going to "try" with the CBFM, and then he is going to get his swimmers checked out..he is convinced he is the issue, i think it might be me (i dont know why)....so we will see...hoping to not have to go the specialist route, but if i need something done, it is worth it, darnit! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about anyone having problems just yet I know 4months feels a long time but that's only 4eggys :hugs: it takes the average "healthy" couple 12months of TRYING to get there bfp so try to relax and not think about problems it will only add more pressure :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

This is true...normally i am relaxed, but going to the dr makes me nervous, and the not accidentally falling pregnant in the past 7 years does too..but it could definitely be bad timing! Im also going to try temping this time, maybe....if i can remember to do it.... :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well if it can take a year of trying really hard with perfect timing then really you have to try and forget the ntnp years we ntnp for 9years but if you think about that you will go crazy do try to forget about that :hugs: just try different things each month like sex timing, temping, conceive plus,sort cups green tea supliments,soy there is all sorts to keep you buisy I have tried pretty much everything but as I have a known problem there's nothing more I can do but go to ivf so until you have explored every area then don't worrie it is frustrating every month but all you can do is think OK what's next on the list of things to try if you think of it as throwing a dart at a dart board and you only give yourself 12 darts to hit bulls eye what are your chances? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrswil

ashknowsbest said:


> You're sure everything is fine ... ? I mean you haven't tried IUI or IVF or anything?

ive been pregnant??


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow ash your chart looks great :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah once in 13 years .. I'm just saying....


----------



## ashknowsbest

and it ended in miscarriage ...


----------



## mrswil

and to be honest there is no guarantees with iui or ivf


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks wannabeamama! I tested this morning though and got a bfn so I'm pretty sure I'm just having a longer cycle. Normally my LP is about 12 days and today is 12 so we'll see what happens from here. The longest I've had was 15 days. If I don't get AF by this weekend I'll test again and then if it's still BFN I'm going to go to my FS.


----------



## mrswil

ashknowsbest said:


> and it ended in miscarriage ...

because i was attacked by a pitbull and was told there waas no reason i wouldnt carry again


----------



## ashknowsbest

You're right there's no guarantee with it but it's still worth a try in my opinion.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok, good luck in your TTC journey!


----------



## Melly Belly

wanabeamama said:


> Well if it can take a year of trying really hard with perfect timing then really you have to try and forget the ntnp years we ntnp for 9years but if you think about that you will go crazy do try to forget about that :hugs: just try different things each month like sex timing, temping, conceive plus,sort cups green tea supliments,soy there is all sorts to keep you buisy I have tried pretty much everything but as I have a known problem there's nothing more I can do but go to ivf so until you have explored every area then don't worrie it is frustrating every month but all you can do is think OK what's next on the list of things to try if you think of it as throwing a dart at a dart board and you only give yourself 12 darts to hit bulls eye what are your chances? :hugs::hugs:

good analogy with the dartboard, i hadnt thought about it like that! :thumbup:
and what youre saying is probably exactly what my dr is going to say too LOL thanks for the warm fuzzies, i needed them :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Melly Belly said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Well if it can take a year of trying really hard with perfect timing then really you have to try and forget the ntnp years we ntnp for 9years but if you think about that you will go crazy do try to forget about that :hugs: just try different things each month like sex timing, temping, conceive plus,sort cups green tea supliments,soy there is all sorts to keep you buisy I have tried pretty much everything but as I have a known problem there's nothing more I can do but go to ivf so until you have explored every area then don't worrie it is frustrating every month but all you can do is think OK what's next on the list of things to try if you think of it as throwing a dart at a dart board and you only give yourself 12 darts to hit bulls eye what are your chances? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> good analogy with the dartboard, i hadnt thought about it like that! :thumbup:
> and what youre saying is probably exactly what my dr is going to say too LOL thanks for the warm fuzzies, i needed them :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrswil

ashknowsbest said:


> You're right there's no guarantee with it but it's still worth a try in my opinion.

no its not stress,needles,no guarantees sounds like ttc every moth but id rather do this then that


----------



## wanabeamama

FX you get to the weekend with no af :hugs: what type of test did you use today?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Frer


----------



## ashknowsbest

IVF is amazing and if you don't like it then that's your opinion but when I get my bfp next month because of IUI maybe you'll change your mind ;)


----------



## mrswil

good luck to you but i wont we are adopting a 7 year old boy this year so im happy that i will have one of my own by christmas xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

congratulations!


----------



## wanabeamama

mrswil said:


> good luck to you but i wont we are adopting a 7 year old boy this year so im happy that i will have one of my own by christmas xxx

Wow when do you get him have you signed peppers ect? How exciting


----------



## 44andHoping

mrswil said:


> good luck to you but i wont we are adopting a 7 year old boy this year so im happy that i will have one of my own by christmas xxx

Awww love it! Congrat's!

I was adopted (at 1 week old) and I feel like the luckiest girl alive to have had such grrrreat parents.


----------



## Melly Belly

ashknowsbest said:


> IVF is amazing and if you don't like it then that's your opinion but when I get my bfp next month because of IUI maybe you'll change your mind ;)

unnnless you get your BFP *this* month! :winkwink:

Fingers crossed for you!

(also, i just realized you are from NJ...what exit? LOL)


----------



## annie00

hey ladies so im gonna do a update.. i just tested again with 2MU with a wondfo.. Test is taking excatly 5 min mark... I see a line!
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/dc1de606.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

I see a line too! 

And melly I live in mt. laurel I'm really not sure what exit .. lol that sounds stupid since i live here but I never take the high way! Lol. =D Everything is so close to me I don't have to take it! But I live right next to 295 =D


----------



## annie00

thanks ash...


----------



## ashknowsbest

No problem, I have my fingers crossed for you. I'm in almost the same boat. My temps are still up but I keep getting negative results! Maybe when I'm 14 DPO like you I'll be able to get a bfp!


----------



## Melly Belly

ashknowsbest said:


> I see a line too!
> 
> And melly I live in mt. laurel I'm really not sure what exit .. lol that sounds stupid since i live here but I never take the high way! Lol. =D Everything is so close to me I don't have to take it! But I live right next to 295 =D

what? *shock* everrryyyoone takes the turnpike/parkway! :rofl: just kidding!

I grew up in Eatontown, its pretty smack in the middle of central NJ, a stone's throw from Freehold on one side and Long Branch on the other, exit 105, so you are waayyyyy up there if we are talking parkway! :flower:

i miss NJ, i just dont miss the high cost of living there


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't miss NJ at all ... haha I hate being here! I moved away to California after high school and lived there for 4 years and then came back because I missed being near my family and what not. My OH and I are getting ready to move to Manhattan on March 1st because he works up there and we're in south jersey and the commute is just turning out to be really rough on him even though he takes the train!


----------



## Melly Belly

ashknowsbest said:


> I don't miss NJ at all ... haha I hate being here! I moved away to California after high school and lived there for 4 years and then came back because I missed being near my family and what not. My OH and I are getting ready to move to Manhattan on March 1st because he works up there and we're in south jersey and the commute is just turning out to be really rough on him even though he takes the train!

oh wow, i just googled mt laurel (not being a creeper, i swear! lol) and that is really far from NYC.you are almost in PA....are you going to live in the city or just outside of it?


----------



## ashknowsbest

In manhattan on 54th st. and 8th ave. I think we're about 4 or 5 blocks northwest of times square and 3 blocks south of central park. We signed our lease already but aren't moving in until March 1st =D


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and yeah I can be in philadelphia in about 30 minutes.


----------



## annie00

whoa ash slow down.. im not calling that BFP just yet.. In my eyes its still a BFN :(


----------



## Melly Belly

ashknowsbest said:


> In manhattan on 54th st. and 8th ave. I think we're about 4 or 5 blocks northwest of times square and 3 blocks south of central park. We signed our lease already but aren't moving in until March 1st =D

Exciting! hopefully with a little bean to join you! :baby:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah if I could get a bfp like in a couple of days or even next month it would be so great because it's like OH and I are starting a new life in a new place and we'll have a new addition to our family =D


----------



## mrswil

hopefully we will get jordan by september new termtime x


----------



## annie00

Mr.. r u stalking me i didnt realize u was on this thread too :) jj


----------



## mrswil

its uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## annie00

lol MRS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Mrswil have you already signed the adoption papers?


----------



## mrswil

no only halfway through we know the lad cos hubby was his school escort xx:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

So is he in foster care ATM ?


----------



## mrswil

yh he is x


----------



## mrswil

shesssssssss on her way had a tinge on toilet paper xx


----------



## annie00

sorry mrs... Dont worry im right behind u ... everyone has said they see a shawdo where the line is suppose to be but wouldnt say its a BFP.. And i know in my heart that if i was preggo since im 14 dpo something would have shown up by now........ so im just gonna say all them were BFN and af will be here tomorrow


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Spotting today, hopefully I get AF full force tomorrow!


----------



## daydream

Really heavy spotting this morning, almost to full flow. I'm still taking my progesterone, so not supposed to happen yet. I'm going to call the dr this morning when they open. I took an extra progesterone, hoping I can get it to stop. Today was my test date, nothing except for MAYBE shadowy line on the FRER. But with bleeding like this, I'm feeling completely out and frustrated.


----------



## daydream

And since I know how much wannabeamama loves her HPTs :), here's my FRER from this morning
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 18









photo2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 44andHoping

UGH! Sorry girls :hugs:

I am still hangain in there, but got some verrrry typical AF cramps starting last night even though she's not supposed to arrive until the 20th. Say it aint so! :brat:


----------



## 44andHoping

daydream said:


> Really heavy spotting this morning, almost to full flow. I'm still taking my progesterone, so not supposed to happen yet. I'm going to call the dr this morning when they open. I took an extra progesterone, hoping I can get it to stop. Today was my test date, nothing except for MAYBE shadowy line on the FRER. But with bleeding like this, I'm feeling completely out and frustrated.

Noooo :hugs: really hoping it's not daydream. 
WTH...it's like we are all syncing up around here :cry:


----------



## Melly Belly

44andHoping said:


> daydream said:
> 
> 
> Really heavy spotting this morning, almost to full flow. I'm still taking my progesterone, so not supposed to happen yet. I'm going to call the dr this morning when they open. I took an extra progesterone, hoping I can get it to stop. Today was my test date, nothing except for MAYBE shadowy line on the FRER. But with bleeding like this, I'm feeling completely out and frustrated.
> 
> Noooo :hugs: really hoping it's not daydream.
> WTH...it's like we are all syncing up around here :cry:Click to expand...

seems like we all have sorta the same testing/AF due days...we should all buddy up! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: oh no daydream :cry: did you get hold of the doc? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## daydream

Called the DR and they basically said could be implantation or AF starting, test again on Saturday per the calendar and then call back and we can discuss next cycle (possibly moving straight to IVF).. I'm bummed, but it's not like there's anything else I can do besides taking an extra progesterone and hoping that stops it.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm praying it stops for you :cry: :hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Me too! Sending + thoughts!!


----------



## mrswil

cd1 heavy and clots hate 1st day xxxxxx
anyone with me xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Melly Belly

mrswil said:


> cd1 heavy and clots hate 1st day xxxxxx
> anyone with me xx

sounds like my cycle day 2... sometimes i feel like should be using "keep out: crime scene" tape for a belt.... :haha:


----------



## mrswil

cruel cycle that one being 5 days late


----------



## wanabeamama

Mrswil what do you have planned for next cycle?


----------



## 44andHoping

mrswil said:


> cd1 heavy and clots hate 1st day xxxxxx
> anyone with me xx

Darn it! So sorry to read this. :hugs:

I hate to say I'm with you as that almost sounds like my cycle from last month (heavy) ...except mine came 4 days early :dohh:


----------



## 44andHoping

I have a downer of a feeling I might be sticking around in this topic for a bit.

Tried to do some waxing today..can you say YEEOWCH! Always more painful around the week before period starts.


----------



## mrswil

wanabeamama said:


> Mrswil what do you have planned for next cycle?

oooooo i dunno wanna ive got a cbfm whats a bit dusty not used it since last year got a cupbaord full of soy lol drawer full of preseed lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Use it alllllllllll lol grab the bull by the horns and go for it :)


----------



## wanabeamama

44 your chart is looking great :)


----------



## 44andHoping

Slight dip today. BFN :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wooohoooooo finally got our letter from the ivf clinic we have to go in for tests next week (more tests) I'm so excited but nervous at the same time eeeek it's so surreal :)


----------



## 44andHoping

:thumbup: Woot!!

So happy for you! I am looking forward to following this thread to keep up with your latest. After all this time you both have to be relieved! Yay!


----------



## wanabeamama

We are relieved it's been such a long journey but we still have a long long way to go probably the most difficult times are to come but bring it on as long as we getbour baby at the en of it that's all that matters :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooooo good chart 44 it's starting to look interesting :happydance:


----------



## 44andHoping

LOL...well its keeping me confused HA!

Def feel crampy and irritable today...like AF is right around corner. BFN...with FMU. Still, not over until she sings! (Monday)


----------



## 44andHoping

wanabeamama said:


> We are relieved it's been such a long journey but we still have a long long way to go probably the most difficult times are to come but bring it on as long as we getbour baby at the en of it that's all that matters :hugs:

For sure! Sometimes I am so amazed at how positive you can keep feeling. But when you want something bad enough and if it can be done. You can do it! A :baby: for you it will be :winkwink:


----------



## AMP26

Well , I'm a day late at this point. I'm going to get a test after work and take it in the morning if af still isn't here. Of course, the one month I want af to show so I can start the fertility testing she's late!!!


----------



## 44andHoping

Bugger!

Unless of course it's late for a GREAT reason? :baby: ?


----------



## wanabeamama

44 you do get the odd moment were you feel like its the end of the world but you have to keep going you can't look back thinking all this time it hasn't happened you have to look forward and picture yourself holding your baby and then pic yourself up and take it head on and each month you fail makes you try harder and when you want something so bad you NEVER give up on your dream :hugs:

Amp omg i really hope you don't need the testing I can't wait for you to test :hugs:


----------



## daydream

AMP - ohh FX for you!!

BFN this morning. So it's official IUI #1 was a bust. Will call to go into the doctor on Monday to talk IUI again v. IVF


----------



## AMP26

I'm trying not to get too excited. I've been really sick this week so I'm trying to tell myself that my cycle is just off from that. I hate the wait!!! And of course I have no tests left anywhere in the house! Lol. Maybe I'll get a two pack so I can test tonight and then again tomorrow with fmu. 

Sorry that this IUI didn't work daydream. If this isn't my bfp I'll be heading that direction in a few months.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: daydream I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

daydream said:


> AMP - ohh FX for you!!
> 
> BFN this morning. So it's official IUI #1 was a bust. Will call to go into the doctor on Monday to talk IUI again v. IVF

:hugs: :(


----------



## mrswil

helllllooooooooooooooooooooooo
so af has finished im lucky they only last 4 days
cbfm is switched on not sure bout soy coud i take it cd4-cd8????
listen guys never ever lose hope 13 years ive been at this and before i get asked again everything is normal just not very lucky xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I think 4-8 would be fine just up the dose:thumbup:


----------



## mrswil

gonna have to be 5-9 forgot to take them this morning roffl xxx:wacko:


----------



## AMP26

So af showed up Saturday night. I went in today for the vaginal ultrasound and so far everything looks good according to the dr. I'll have the hsg next week and hubby has to do his sa then hopefully we'll get some answers! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## 44andHoping

I'm still waiting for AF to show. BFN this am so I know it won't be happening for me this month ....my Dr appoint is scheduled for next Monday! I'm looking forward to some answers too! Until then, I'm in the "never seen a BFP" thread :)


----------



## daydream

AMP26 said:


> So af showed up Saturday night. I went in today for the vaginal ultrasound and so far everything looks good according to the dr. I'll have the hsg next week and hubby has to do his sa then hopefully we'll get some answers! How's everyone else doing?

Glad to hear that all your testing is underway! GL It makes the time go by much quicker! :dust:


----------



## daydream

AF started yesterday, so I'm officially into Cycle #15. I called my RE office this morning, but they're closed for President's Day (US holiday), so I'll have to make an appointment for tomorrow in order to discuss the possibility of skipping directly to IVF. I know my RE will be on board, as she offered it as an option to start with, but I do want to discuss our insurance benefits and what the cost will be. I looked through our insurance details today and I think we will be okay, but want to see what their thoughts are as well. 

Starting to get excited again! 

Wannabe - GL with your IVF consultations soon! So exciting!! 

44andhoping - GL with your upcoming testing as well! 

:dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: daydream your so strong :hugs: we can be ivf buddies :) so if your RE is on board how long do you think it will be before you can get started? 
For me I estimate 3-6months with the waiting times but I'm getting BCP on Wednesday :( by choice but feels wiered I just don't want to chance the endo coming back :(


----------



## wanabeamama

AMP26 said:


> So af showed up Saturday night. I went in today for the vaginal ultrasound and so far everything looks good according to the dr. I'll have the hsg next week and hubby has to do his sa then hopefully we'll get some answers! How's everyone else doing?

:thumbup: great that your tests are underway so soon are you having the cd3 bloods done too? And 7dpo (cd21)? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

44 sorry for the bfn :hugs::hugs:


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: daydream your so strong :hugs: we can be ivf buddies :) so if your RE is on board how long do you think it will be before you can get started?
> For me I estimate 3-6months with the waiting times but I'm getting BCP on Wednesday :( by choice but feels wiered I just don't want to chance the endo coming back :(

Thanks! Yes that would be great if we could be IVF buddies. I'm really not sure how long it would be until we could start. I wouldn't expect there to be a big delay. Though I'm really not sure of what the process is for IVF, which is why I want to sit down to discuss it with the RE. 

It sounds like going on BCP pills is pretty common before starting IVF. So I'm sure you're not alone in that aspect :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

wanabeamama said:


> AMP26 said:
> 
> 
> So af showed up Saturday night. I went in today for the vaginal ultrasound and so far everything looks good according to the dr. I'll have the hsg next week and hubby has to do his sa then hopefully we'll get some answers! How's everyone else doing?
> 
> :thumbup: great that your tests are underway so soon are you having the cd3 bloods done too? And 7dpo (cd21)? :hugs:Click to expand...

They did the cd3 blood work today... Even though technically I'm day 2.... I'm not sure about the 7dpo though. When I asked my doctor today what was left he only mentioned the hsg and the sa. I was happy though because dh asked what would happen if his count came back low and the doctor said we could do the clomid and the IUI for the first cycle and he won't make us wait for the IUI! Which obviously makes me excited!


----------



## daydream

AMP: Glad your doctor seems to be covering everything! I hope the results come back looking good!

AFM: Just met with my RE and either IUI or IVF is an option for this cycle, but just weighing everything, I think we will do another Femara IUI. I'm surprised with myself that I'm deciding to go this route, but when it came time to pull the trigger and say I wanted IVF, it just didn't FEEL right. Plus the IVF cycle is going to be a bit longer, taking BCP for ten days to give the ovaries a rest first, and so I'll need to develop patience anyway. The overall process for IVF COULD start right away, but would just be longer because of that ten days of BCPs. Just the fact that we would have a delay (even though it's just ten days), made me think that okay, we can take our time, it's not a race. So we're going to try the IUI just one more time.

We're going to put everything into this IUI cycle though: vitamins for DH, no drinking for me, exercise for everyone during the FP, and eating healthy. She's also going to send the semen to do a morphology check before the IUI just so that we know what we are working with. Count and motility for the last one were good, but they don't check the morphology for the IUI wash. I think getting that done will at least give us better knowledge for what to do next if this doesn't work. So now, I'm going to start the Femara tonight. Onto a new cycle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm starting clomid tonight .. FX'd for no side effects!


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I'm starting clomid tonight .. FX'd for no side effects!

GL! Just take right before bed and hopefully you'll sleep through them.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah that's the plan! I just have to do this for 5 days and then hopefully I won't have to worry about trying to have a baby for at least 2 years!


----------



## 44andHoping

Well girls....I'm moving on to cycle 11. Here we go again!


----------



## honeycheeks

16 dpo and BFN. Cramping like hell for 4 days, still no AF


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow how did I miss all of this that great news daydream and ash, 44im sorry :hugs::hugs:
Honey cheeks I have hope you get answers soon :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I'm starting clomid tonight .. FX'd for no side effects!

Im so excited for you Ash! And for you Daydream! This is shaping up to be an exciting month on this thread! I will definitely keep my FXed for both of you! :thumbup::happydance:

Let's get some BFP's!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

It's going to be a while of me :( I've just been prescribed BCP for a few months :( I've never been on the pill in my life and now I want a baby I'm going on the pill waiting sucks.

Wow it's almost turning into assisted conception thread , we will get our bfp's :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Melly Belly

wanabeamama said:


> It's going to be a while of me :( I've just been prescribed BCP for a few months :( I've never been on the pill in my life and now I want a baby I'm going on the pill waiting sucks.
> 
> Wow it's almost turning into assisted conception thread , we will get our bfp's :hugs::hugs:

you could always "forget" to take them a few days...it seems alot of people end up preggo that way by accident :winkwink:

my visit w my gyno yesterday was pretty smooth, she asked if my cycles are regular (they are) if ive been getting + on the OPKs (yes) and said if it doesnt happen by nov, to call, and if it does, then obviously call before then...also, im apparently 10lbs lighter than last year...hooray! though i still have a ways to go on that front before im happy w my weight, im excited that ive managed to lose something and not gain! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww melly that's great :hugs: 
Well I would have to start taking it before AF so there won't be any ovulating :(


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah that's the plan! I just have to do this for 5 days and then hopefully I won't have to worry about trying to have a baby for at least 2 years!

I just started my Femara yesterday too, sounds like we may be cycle buddies this time around. Which CDs are you taking the clomid? I'm on CD3-7


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - I'm also on CD 3-7! Today is my 2nd day taking it so I'm CD 4 today =D Are you getting IUI also?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey I hope you both get your bfp :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks!


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> daydream - I'm also on CD 3-7! Today is my 2nd day taking it so I'm CD 4 today =D Are you getting IUI also?

Yep! yay! hopefully this will be our BFP month for both of us!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah that would be awesome! Have you been diagnosed with anything or are you just unexplained infertility?


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah that would be awesome! Have you been diagnosed with anything or are you just unexplained infertility?

We have low morphology, so we're trying a couple IUIs before going on to IVF w/ICSI


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh ok well best of luck :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

hi guysssss
so i didnt take the soy ike i said cos monday and tuesday i was struck down by sickness and shits bug
god thought i was dying xxx


----------



## Melly Belly

mrswil said:


> hi guysssss
> so i didnt take the soy ike i said cos monday and tuesday i was struck down by sickness and shits bug
> god thought i was dying xxx

ugh...that sucks! hope you are feeling better now! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daydream - are you having any side effects on femera? How are you doing? Excited, getting anxious? I am! Lol. I can't wait!


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Daydream - are you having any side effects on femera? How are you doing? Excited, getting anxious? I am! Lol. I can't wait!

I'm doing well! This is my second Femara IUI cycle, so I already kind of know what to expect. Only side effects are being a little warmer (hot flash-y) than normal. Yesterday I also had a migraine in the afternoon, not sure if it was from the Femara or the change in weather here (it was about ten degrees warmer than the previous day). I can deal with it. Only a few more days!

How is the clomid treating you? I had one cycle on clomid, and I just remember the hot flashes and night sweats were the WORST. I was also SO cranky while I was on it. I hope you're able to escape the side effects!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Glad to hear you're doing okay with the femera! And you already have experience with it so that's a plus! 

Honestly, I haven't had any side effects. I mean a little warmer here and there but nothings crazy or really annoying! Lol! I noticed that 30 minutes after I take it, I get these cramps on my left side near my back but nothings crazy like I said. I'm happy! I was so concerned! Annnnd I've been reading about IUI success rates this morning and I'm feeling a little down about it to be honest! I feel like people barely get their BFP on their first try! :\


----------



## daydream

Plenty of people definitely get BFPs their first time around, so don't give up hope! 

I'll say that I definitely didn't feel optimistic going into it, but once you get the ultrasound and see your follicles and have the IUI done, you'll definitely feel more in control. At least I did, more so than any other cycle. So I was pretty disappointed once mine ended up as a BFN. Hopefully this time around it goes better for us :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies how are you all doing? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## daydream

I'm doing well. Had my last of the Femara last night. Now will start OPKing on CD 10. Otherwise not much is going on. How are you? How is the recovery going?


----------



## wanabeamama

Are you doing iui again ? FX :hugs:
I'm getting there still swollen though but I have just under 2weeks left :thumbup:


----------



## daydream

Wow only two more weeks! Almost done!

Yep IUI again. We're looking at probably this Friday or Saturday.


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I'm so excited for you :happydance: 
We have our first appointment on Thursday at the ivf clinic were having our tests etc


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - I'm getting IUI either Friday or Saturday so if we get preggo together we'll be due around the same time =D Exciting!!!!


----------



## daydream

Wannabe - Thursday!! Yay!! Can't wait to hear more after your appt!

Ash - that would be awesome! What does your dr do to determine the timing? Are you OpKing or do you go in for u/s?


----------



## 44andHoping

Best of luck to all 3 of you :thumbup:

I'll be watching this thread hoping for the best. Good things come in 3's !! :winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

44 it will be a good few months before I get to pee on a stick I'm on BCP now until we start ivf but it won't be for 3-6 months yet :( boooooo


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - I go in for u/s and then if they see big enough follicles I'll get the ovirdrel shot and then go in the next day for IUI! What about you? I'm not going to do OPK's or anything because I don't want to stress myself out more than necessary! I already have a lot going on with moving and getting IUI and I want my body to be totally relaxed and have the best change of actually conceiving! If that makes sense ....


----------



## daydream

Makes sense. I OPK to make sure I don't surge before CD14 when I go in for us and trigger. Last cycle I surged on CD13, super early for me so that was a rush to get in and move things up a day


----------



## ashknowsbest

yeah well our doctor told us to BD from CD 10-22 every other day even though we're doing IUI just because he doesn't want us to miss the window.


----------



## AMP26

I have my hsg test this afternoon! I know it's a little silly but I can't help but to be a bit nervous!! After this the last test left is hubby's sa (which he is totally procrastinating on!)

I'm just looking forward to having some answers finally!!! 

I'm glad to hear all the other ladies are moving forward too! We're going to have lots of BFP's around here soon :)


----------



## 44andHoping

wanabeamama said:


> 44 it will be a good few months before I get to pee on a stick I'm on BCP now until we start ivf but it won't be for 3-6 months yet :( boooooo

Hopefully in time for your 11th anni :winkwink:

I have to admit Im clueless on IUI and IVF....so I'm not able to post much on everybody's current situation, but still hoping we can all manage to get that one good BFP!


----------



## 44andHoping

Forgot to add.....I am heading to the ObGyn today at 9:30 to discuss my current situation. Here's hoping I can get more testing done and figure out our next step!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow we're all getting somewhere it seems we all have more that 1thing in common :hugs:


----------



## daydream

GL today AMP! It'll be over before you know it. I feel you on DH's SA. It was torture to get my husband to complete it. The annoying part is that is what takes the longest to get the results back, so the earlier you get them in, the earlier you'll know and be able to start procedures.


----------



## 44andHoping

Rightio!

Well first off. I really liked the Ob/Gyn. Very informative and was trying to be "positive" (given my age -- I AM realistic here) But it was nice he didnt totally blow me off and not want to bother with anything. 

He gave me a run down of the tests my primary care Doc ran earlier this month. It was already cycle day 7 when I had the blood done. Prolactin/ thyroid/regular chem panel all normal. 
FSH (found this interesting the Dr had done this one I wasnt aware..I thought it was always done cycle day 3) was at about 6.9. The Ob/Gyn told me he wasnt counting this one and wanted to do a Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test next month starting at cycle day 3. Then another blood draw cycle day 10.. already got the Clomid in hand for that one when the time comes.

After that he said we may go do the dye test to make sure no blockage going on in my tubes etc. But before that one happens he wants results of the CCCT and also the boo has to go do a SA :haha: (He's already prepared to go do that one)

I feel bad as all they have at the Naval Hospital is a bathroom to DTD :dohh:

Guess I'll fill him in on that when he gets home tonight. I did pick up a SA sample kit as we live around 30 mins from the base ans was told he could get it at home then bring it in asap. Not sure what route he'll want but at least he has a choice LOL

Aaaaaanyways. Yes, looks like the ball is rolling. I know we wont be pursuing anything but the ala naturele at our age (Insurance wont go for anything like you girls have got going on when you hit fabulous 44 :nope: )

Soooooo gotta wait until day 3 of next cycle until I can get anything started. Im psyched for this month Wooooooooooo!


----------



## wanabeamama

44 that's great news I'm so glad that he wants to help and didn't just send you on your way fingers crossed you can get some answers and I pray to god that this happens for you and you can get your bfp and by god if you can get it without medical intervention then even better hopefully it will just be something simple :hugs:
Have you tried cloud before?


----------



## 44andHoping

Hey thanx wanabeamama!!

Time is tick tick-a-tickin away for us here so I know I dont have long before my window of op closes forever. Hoping the boo wont be deployed as that is another "fear" looming at this point. For now we take it week by week :)

So yes, it is natural or nothing.

Ive never taken Clomid before. I was trying to read up on it last night and it seems there can be some nasty side effects. Thinning of lining is one i saw that seems very concerning. The other nastys I'm pretty sure I can handle just fine. 

The only reason I am taking it is because of the challenge test (to check for ovarian reserve) as the Dr feels I am ovulating OK. BUT who knows..maybe it will kick start something good :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

What about progesterone? Your last chart looked good you seem to have a good LP who knows I guess all you can do is try anything available. Have you thought of having DH's sperm frozen just in case he is deployed? What about IUI? Or IVF-light? 
I really hope something works for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Do you mean progesterone testing? The Doc did say we were going to do tests in stages. The CCCT and SA were the 2 he wanted to get started on then go from there.

I have thought about freezing DH's sperm. We've not discussed it as yet BUT the next time I head to the Doc's (April 3rd) I have a list of things written down to mention and ask about. That will be one of them.

Unfortunately at my age insurance only covers limited testing. *sigh*

I did like my last chart and so far this month's chart is quite similar. Gearing up for "O" in a few days. Now if we could just get preggers this month then I wouldnt have to worry He He.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well just ge :sex: as much as you can lol when I'd DH getting his SA?


----------



## 44andHoping

LOL...the hubs is already onto the :sex: part of it all. He already seems to know when the time is coming up and asks me.

I gave him all the info on the SA and the cheat sheet that informs him on all the "donts" before the deed. He will more then likely be getting it together within the next couple of weeks. I didnt want to be pushy about it...but he doesnt seem bothered at all. GOD LOVE HIM!! :winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww bless my oh hated the first SA he was terrified his appointment to hand in the sample was at 11.30 and he was to produce it at home well 11.30 came but OH didn't lol so I left the room and he came down about 10 minuits later and said you better get that to the hospital quick so I put the sample in my trousers next to my tummy to keep the little guys warm lol and running into the hospital and bam I fell on the floor infront of loads of people lol but thankfully all was well I got taken directly to the lab as I was in tears from the stress lol 

And this Thursday he has to produce a sample in the hospital he's not pleased about that lol


----------



## daydream

I got my + OPK tonight. Shockingly early for me. CD10? Last cycle I was surprised by getting it on CD13! I'm going to call in the morning to see if I can get in for a morning appt for my scan. So it looks like IUI will be Thursday first thing in the morning, at least that's when I think the timing will be best. I'll see what she says tomorrow.


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Awww bless my oh hated the first SA he was terrified his appointment to hand in the sample was at 11.30 and he was to produce it at home well 11.30 came but OH didn't lol so I left the room and he came down about 10 minuits later and said you better get that to the hospital quick so I put the sample in my trousers next to my tummy to keep the little guys warm lol and running into the hospital and bam I fell on the floor infront of loads of people lol but thankfully all was well I got taken directly to the lab as I was in tears from the stress lol
> 
> And this Thursday he has to produce a sample in the hospital he's not pleased about that lol

That is quite a story!! I hope it's funny to you in hindsight, though I'm sure I'd be humiliated at the time!

My DH is torture trying to get samples. Last IUI was SO MUCH DRAMA that morning. Not looking forward to that coming up here soon.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow positive already Yey well cd10 is when I usally ovulate lol wooo yeah we have our appointment with the ivf clinic tomorrow and OH has to do a sample there this time he's not happy about that but you know us girls go through much worse Im having and internal ultrasound I've had many before but it's never a pleasent occasion and then both having blood tests but it's strange I'm excited because I know it's a step closer even though it's a long wait for the treatment lol

Omg I can't believe your having the iui tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## 44andHoping

He Hee......wanabeamama I was in the post office yesterday when I read that on my phone and I hate to admit it but I actually laughed out loud. I'm sure by now you and hubby smile when you re-cap that experience LOL These are the things that bring you closer and make the whole baby-making more of a together thing I reckon. :hugs:

I have to say I've had a moment or two where I've thought of something similar happening. But I am certain DH is going to go DTD in the bathroom at the lab and get it over with soon.

Hope your man has a better time with it all tomorrow 

Daydream AWESOME news out Oing early. I always find it a relief to see those OPK's give a nice +. Best of luck for your IUI!!

Keeping everything Xed for good outcomes for all.


----------



## wanabeamama

I didn't tell him I fel :rofl: so embarasing but I did laugh when I got home I was just so relieved I got it there lol I know he will be moody in the morning we have to leave at 8 am so he's gonna be super grumpy lol 
I just hope the result is good again I mean its only a couple of months since the last one.

But yes you do have to laugh about these things.

I'm weighting an ivf journal at the min and putting everything into a large photo album so printing off pages I've written also putting in letters from the hospital with appointments and opk's and negative hpt's etc I've written a few pages so far I was reading back at the first pages of ttc and thinking wow we have come a long way I'm going to add pictures of ivf meds/ embryo pictures and hopefully positive pregnancy test and end with a baby picture I really hope there's a happy ending :)


----------



## daydream

Just got back from the dr. One 28mm follicle on the right. DHs sperm has just one target to reach! We're going to do the IUI tomorrow morning which is better timing and closer to when I normally ovulate after a pos OPK. Getting nervous/excited!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck daydream :hugs:! I go in for my follicle scan tomorrow and am hoping to have more than one follicle but if I only have one then it's only one target, you're right!


----------



## daydream

Thanks! Yes a little disappointed with just one follicle, but it is what it is, and one is better than none! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Absolutely! One is always better than none! And since you're getting the IUI your OH's sperm won't have too long to travel!


----------



## wanabeamama

I have heard of others hiding behind so you never know there may be one but if all that energy is pushed into on folical then that's great good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrswil

hey guys sorry ive been awol had the worst week of my life
as we speak my nan is dying in hospital she had a massive heart attack on monday morning she has severe brain damage and her organs are failing im totally devastated this woman is my second mum who brought me up when my sperm donor fecked off
and to make things worse i bought a clearblue digital ovulation kit and the fucking monitor doesnt work so *sigh* can you believe it
we dtd yesterday morning as i still peed on the test stick and 2 lines came up im gonna pee on tomorrows too


----------



## Melly Belly

mrswil said:


> hey guys sorry ive been awol had the worst week of my life
> as we speak my nan is dying in hospital she had a massive heart attack on monday morning she has severe brain damage and her organs are failing im totally devastated this woman is my second mum who brought me up when my sperm donor fecked off
> and to make things worse i bought a clearblue digital ovulation kit and the fucking monitor doesnt work so *sigh* can you believe it
> we dtd yesterday morning as i still peed on the test stick and 2 lines came up im gonna pee on tomorrows too


:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

(also, i would call clearblue and tell them...prob theyll send you goodies :thumbup:)


----------



## 44andHoping

Best of luck daydream & ashknowsbest for today! Good times are ahead :winkwink:

mrswil so sorry to read about your nan. Im not sure what to say when it comes to devastating news such as hers. What do the Dr's feel about her outcome? :hugs: 
I just lost my grandma 2 weeks ago. She did live a good long life (107!) but sometimes it's almost cruel seeing them live that long when you cant see/walk/hear very well. 

I dont use any of those fancy monitors...doing it the ol' fashioned way! (charting) I do use the cheapie OPK tests from dollar tree (a buck a test)..they seem to work well for me.


----------



## 44andHoping

wanabeamama said:


> I'm weighting an ivf journal at the min and putting everything into a large photo album so printing off pages I've written also putting in letters from the hospital with appointments and opk's and negative hpt's etc I've written a few pages so far I was reading back at the first pages of ttc and thinking wow we have come a long way I'm going to add pictures of ivf meds/ embryo pictures and hopefully positive pregnancy test and end with a baby picture I really hope there's a happy ending :)

Gonna have a read thru today. Sounds very cool. I love to document everything about "our journey" as uninteresting as it really is :haha: but I dont think I could do a journal. However I do enjoy reading through much about others on the forum. Keeps my mind busy and like many here makes you feel less alone.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from the doctor and I have on follicle, it's 17mm so he wants to wait a couple more days to give it more time to grow. I'm kinda disappointed, I wanted more follicles since I'm taking clomid. I mean I was producing mature follicles without clomid so what was the point ... ? Anyways, I'm also feeling like the IUI is going to fail because I only have one follicle. I'm also have insurance issues because I have two separate insurances. One for pharmacy and the other for medical so they're putting it through with aetna and they're denying it but if they used the correct insurance it would go through no problem. Needless to say I'm annoyed! I guess all I can do it focus on moving and forget about the IUI! I'm so sad!


----------



## wanabeamama

This is my ivf journal https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/895314-wanabeamama-my-ivf-journal.html#post15844629

Ash don't give up it can work with one folical try and stay positive.:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks wannabeamama! I'm trying. I did end up getting the insurance thing figured out! They're going to overnight me the shot so I'll have it in time for my IUI!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: Yey :hugs::hug:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm hoping that since they're giving me a couple more days for that one follicle to grow I can grow maybe one more in that time !


----------



## wanabeamama

Finger crossed but like I said to daydream they can grow behind so you never know.:hug:


----------



## daydream

Sorry your appt this morning wasn't quite stellar, but gotta have faith in that one little follie. :) 

AFM: IUI complete! DH was a champ and handled all the collection so well this time. Took it over at 6:30 this morning and let me sleep, which was much needed. My cervix was nice and fertile so I didn't even feel the procedure one bit. I think the timing of this IUI is much better than the last one, so I do have some hope there. We got the #s for the sperm: total sperm inserted: 44 million, motility 90% with good progression. So total motile were 39.6 mil. Morphology (WHO) was still only 18% normal so the RE says she has ideas for next cycle, if there is one. Didn't want to talk about that just yet because we want to be positive about this one. I'm working from home the rest of today and tomorrow, so I'll be taking it easy and hope this one is The ONE!


----------



## Melly Belly

Hello everyone! 
How were your weekends? Any good news/signs/ etc? Im officially in the TWW now, had my peak indicators on my CBFM sat and sunday, also fri night positive opk (both cheapie and a smiley on a CB digital, which way to POAS Anonymous? :haha:) 

Might jump the DH a few more times just for prosperity (and, well, its FUN :blush:) and to keep my mind off symptom spotting :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just had my IUI this morning and it went great!! I feel good about it. OH sperm count post wash was 57 million. My cervix was nice and open and I'm just feeling good overall!! :) so now I just have to get through this TWW.


----------



## Melly Belly

ashknowsbest said:


> I just had my IUI this morning and it went great!! I feel good about it. OH sperm count post wash was 57 million. My cervix was nice and open and I'm just feeling good overall!! :) so now I just have to get through this TWW.

oooooh sounds good! ive got my everything crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## 44andHoping

Weekend was good for me! Relaxing...Got to spend some good quality time with the DH and our pets!

FF has me Oing on Friday too Melly! (although the OPK test was dark that day the following day the line was even darker so not too sure whether it was Friday or Saturday) I think I got all bases covered either way :winkwink: In any case looks like I might've Oed since temps are higher :thumbup:

Here's to the 2WW girls!!


----------



## Melly Belly

44andHoping said:


> Weekend was good for me! Relaxing...Got to spend some good quality time with the DH and our pets!
> 
> FF has me Oing on Friday too Melly! (although the OPK test was dark that day the following day the line was even darker so not too sure whether it was Friday or Saturday) I think I got all bases covered either way :winkwink: In any case looks like I might've Oed since temps are higher :thumbup:
> 
> Here's to the 2WW girls!!


:happydance: yay! hopefully it is shaping up to be a lucky month! if i can hold out, ill be testing on March 17th, but i have this addiction to those darn little sticks, so it will probably be before then :wacko:


----------



## daydream

Yay! glad your IUI went well Ash!

AFM: Relaxing during the TWW. Will attempt to stay away from POAS until my test date of the 15th.


----------



## AMP26

So... Results of hsg: all clear :) but just got dh semen analysis results back and turns out he has a low morphology... 9% and a low motility...47%. We have an appointment with our doctor to go over everything tomorrow night, but I was wondering if anyone had any insight? I read that IUI is a waste of time with low morphology which I am hoping is not the case as our insurance only covers 4 ivfs in a lifetime!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - sorry for the bad news about DH but I've read that lots of women get bfp's through IUI with male factor infertility! I don't think it's a waste at all because it puts the sperm right in the uterus where they just have to find their way through the fallopian tube instead of through the vaginal, cervix, uterus and fallopian tube! FX'd for you dear that they figure it all out! If the IUI is covered by your insurance I would go through with it for a couple of cycles!

daydream - We're in this tww together! yay! How many dpiui are you? I hope we both get our bfp's this month so bad! I'm sure this wait is going to be TERRIBLE but I can make it through with all of your support!


----------



## AMP26

Well, tonight I learned a tough lesson about googling test results :( we had the appointment with the RE who I fully expected to tell us that DHs sperm was the problem... However, it turns out the REAL problem is I have PCOS. And even though I get my cycles like clockwork and get +OPK I am not actually ovulating. He actually thinks I'm insulin resistant which may be the root cause of the problem. Either way, he said that even though dh morphology is low, it's in the normal range for couples with infertility. So it's on to medicine and IUI for me too! I forget the name of the medicine, but it's not clomid. Too much information at once!! Plus, everything after PCOS is kind of a blur :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - so sorry you got bad news from the FS! :hugs: Keep your heard up though because lots of ladies with PCOS get pregnant with medicine and IUI! I have my finger's crossed for you and I'm sure you'll be fine and get that BFP especially since you're getting help!


----------



## daydream

AMP - is it metformin? I'm sorry you got a PCOS diagnosis, but I hope that now you have a dr monitoring you, he can get you ovulating and pregnant in no time!! 

Ash - I'm 5dpiui now, I'll be testing next Thursday. What about you? How's the TWW going?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm 2dpiui and honestly time feels like it has stopped. I was crampy off and on yesterday and pretty bloated. I'll be testing around the 17th or 18th. I go in on Monday for my 21 day bloodwork. I'm thinking about poas just to see the trigger but I'm really trying not to!! :haha:


----------



## AMP26

The doctor thankfully emailed me the treatment plan so the name of the medicine is tamoxifen. I have to do a three hour glucose test and if that comes back bad then I'll be put on the metaformin. Needless to say Im a bit down about all of this but it is good to know and to have a plan... I think I just need a day or two to wallow!!

Ash & dream: I was rooting for you before but now even more so!!! I can't wait to see your BFP's!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Amp - wallow all you want but were still here for you when you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Amp I'm sorry your having a hard time it seems we're all needing help on this thread it's good that we have each other though. :hugs:

Good luck with the iui's daydream and ash :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks wannabe! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you feelin?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm okay! Actually pretty relaxed and patient right now. I thought I would be bouncing off the walls about only being 2 dpiui but I'm doing good. :) I've been having cramping off and on since the procedure but that's probably just due to the procedure so I'm not really trying to think about it too much! My OH and I just moved to the city so we've been busy with that and I think it's helped to keep my mind off of the fact that I'm only 2 dpiui. We have been in here since Friday and we're still not unpacked :haha: talk about procrastination!


----------



## Melly Belly

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm okay! Actually pretty relaxed and patient right now. I thought I would be bouncing off the walls about only being 2 dpiui but I'm doing good. :) I've been having cramping off and on since the procedure but that's probably just due to the procedure so I'm not really trying to think about it too much! My OH and I just moved to the city so we've been busy with that and I think it's helped to keep my mind off of the fact that I'm only 2 dpiui. We have been in here since Friday and we're still not unpacked :haha: talk about procrastination!

ha! we moved into our house almost 4 years ago and there is still some stuff we havent unpacked :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's sounds like the perfect way to keep busy :) I've got everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

melly - :haha: that was us at the last apartment too, we lived there for a year and there was still a room full of stuff we didn't unpack! 

Wannabe - thanks bunches, I'm hoping this is it for me!


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope it is too its been ages since we got a bfp on this thread :cry:


----------



## AMP26

Hi!! I just wanted to check in on everyone and see how everything is going!! Im getting ready to get AF which is exciting this month since we'll be starting the meds with IUI next cycle : )


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay for IUI! I'm 8 dpiui and waiting patiently to start testing! I really hope I get my bfp this cycle!


----------



## daydream

I'm 12dpo, BFN this morning. Official test date is Thursday before I stop the progesterone. I have an appointment with our RE on Friday to discuss next cycle. Not really sure what I want to do, thinking of taking a break for a couple months to give DH's vitamins a chance to improve his swimmers.


----------



## mrswil

hi guys how you all doing sorry been awol laid my nan to rest yesterday was a beautifulservice and day but only one thing
when i went to the toilet yesterday i wiped and the paper was tinged browny/red not major just like in cm then nothing
just been to the loo now and same again
im due af thursady ill be pissed off if it comes earlier
that would top of my shit week
any ideas???????
i dtd on 29th feb got 2 lines on a clearblue ovi stick:shrug:


----------



## Bukfa

Sam here, TTC for over a year now, NEVER a bfp :(
I'm 37 and have been wanting a baby for 20 year now, but for various (non-fertility related) reasons couldn't make it happen. Now all else is aligned but no bfp so far. Still hoping!


----------



## Melly Belly

mrswil said:


> hi guys how you all doing sorry been awol laid my nan to rest yesterday was a beautifulservice and day but only one thing
> when i went to the toilet yesterday i wiped and the paper was tinged browny/red not major just like in cm then nothing
> just been to the loo now and same again
> im due af thursady ill be pissed off if it comes earlier
> that would top of my shit week
> any ideas???????
> i dtd on 29th feb got 2 lines on a clearblue ovi stick:shrug:

awww sorry about your nan :hugs:
hopefully what you are experiencing is going to turn out to a bfp, ill keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Hi Bukfa, welcome! :happydance:

daydream, it could be that it is too early...dont give up yet :flower:

Ash, im rooting for this to be your month! So exciting!


----------



## 44andHoping

Lookin like many of us are waiting waiting waiting. :dust:

Welcome to you Bukfa! I can relate as far as timing in life goes. Everything came together later for me as far as baby making. Praying it isnt too late for us!! Good Luck!

:hugs: mrswil


----------



## Bukfa

You can say that again, Hoping!


----------



## annie00

Mrs sounds like IMplantion spotting!!!! keep a eye on that and ur temps .. if ur temps are still high then its NOT af!


----------



## 44andHoping

2 words ------> I'm out :cry:

UGH...well, onto the cycle day 3 & 10 FSH testing we go! (was praying I didnt even need to go that route) Perhaps it will give me some answers or at least some piece of mind.

I am starting to get fazed by all this (damn PMS)!! Definately having a beer with the hubs tonight!

Good luck girls!!! :dust:


----------



## AMP26

daydream said:


> I'm 12dpo, BFN this morning. Official test date is Thursday before I stop the progesterone. I have an appointment with our RE on Friday to discuss next cycle. Not really sure what I want to do, thinking of taking a break for a couple months to give DH's vitamins a chance to improve his swimmers.


Did you test today Daydream? I've still got my fingers and toes crossed for you and Ash!

Mrs, sorry to hear about your nan, but YAY for possible implantation bleeding!

AFM, still nothing..... official test day is Saturday, but I just want to start my stupid cycle already!!!!!!


----------



## AMP26

44andHoping said:


> 2 words ------> I'm out :cry:
> 
> UGH...well, onto the cycle day 3 & 10 FSH testing we go! (was praying I didnt even need to go that route) Perhaps it will give me some answers or at least some piece of mind.
> 
> I am starting to get fazed by all this (damn PMS)!! Definately having a beer with the hubs tonight!
> 
> Good luck girls!!! :dust:


I know about the praying to not have to go through the testing! But even with not so great results (getting diagnosed with PCOS), I am still so happy that I now have answers and hope! You will feel better when you know if there is a problem or not! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## daydream

Well today was BFN. On to Cycle #16. I'll have more details about our next cycle after our appointment with the RE tomorrow afternoon. 

Tonight: BIG GLASS OF WINE! This is my one day of drinking, so I'm going to pick out something good :)


----------



## 44andHoping

So sorry Daydream :hugs:

I sure know what you mean about that drink! Cheers for tonight :beer: I'm having TWO!


----------



## 44andHoping

Hang on Daydream...you are just 13 DPO? Did your Dr mention that if it didnt happen by now that its a def no? There might still be some hope!!?


----------



## daydream

44andHoping said:


> Hang on Daydream...you are just 13 DPO? Did your Dr mention that if it didnt happen by now that its a def no? There might still be some hope!!?

I'm 14dpo, so yep if BFN by now, I stop the progesterone, and AF will start in a day or two. Test was stark white, there should be some color by now.


----------



## annie00

hi ladies.. how r yall thi morning? 

sorry hoping af got u !!!

afm im 8dpo.. .boring .. lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I test with my IC's that came in this morning and got a bfn!


----------



## daydream

Sorry for your BFN today. How many dpo are you? It's still early, so hopefully you'll get one by the end of this weekend!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm 10dpiui today.


----------



## annie00

hi ladies just wanna update.. My boobs are very achy i dont know what to think... they hurt even when i dont touch them when i do touch they its a different kind of hurt like they sore... im 9 DPo not 8 sorry


----------



## mrswil

44andHoping said:


> 2 words ------> I'm out :cry:
> 
> UGH...well, onto the cycle day 3 & 10 FSH testing we go! (was praying I didnt even need to go that route) Perhaps it will give me some answers or at least some piece of mind.
> 
> I am starting to get fazed by all this (damn PMS)!! Definately having a beer with the hubs tonight!
> 
> Good luck girls!!! :dust:

me too two fecking days earlier can you believe it:cry:


----------



## Bukfa

I'm out, too. AF came today. Crushing after four days of elevated temps beyond my normal luteal phase length :(
On to next cycle.


----------



## 44andHoping

Crap! :growlmad: So sorry mrswil and bukfa :hugs: *siiigh* I know the feeling. Although AF teasing me. Spotting for 2 days no flow yet ..making it hard for me to determine WHEN the heck my cycle day 1 will be (I go for the first FSH cycle day 3) gonna have to call Doc today and ask unless she shows full force at some point this Am. frustrating!!

Annie...possibly a great sign for you. FXed!!
(Although I've felt every sign under the sun for the past 12 months and never got a BFP)





mrswil said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> 2 words ------> I'm out :cry:
> 
> UGH...well, onto the cycle day 3 & 10 FSH testing we go! (was praying I didnt even need to go that route) Perhaps it will give me some answers or at least some piece of mind.
> 
> I am starting to get fazed by all this (damn PMS)!! Definately having a beer with the hubs tonight!
> 
> Good luck girls!!! :dust:
> 
> me too two fecking days earlier can you believe it:cry:Click to expand...


----------



## annie00

update.. my temp shot up this mornning.. im 10 dpo..


----------



## AMP26

Woke up to AF this morning...right on time! Which means we're on to the meds! It also means I have to work a 9 hour shift on my feet with brutal cramps! Lol.. Oh the joys of being a woman!:haha:


----------



## daydream

AMP glad AF is here so you can start your next cycle!! Sorry about work though :(

Annie - is that test on your FF from today?? Are we seeing a second line?? Eep!!


----------



## 44andHoping

Annie!! CONGRAAAAAAAAATS! It appears to me you've graduated :thumbup::happydance:

O Mi God...you must be happy!


----------



## Melly Belly

44andHoping said:


> Annie!! CONGRAAAAAAAAATS! It appears to me you've graduated :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> O Mi God...you must be happy!

It *does* look good! :happydance:

AFM, the witch got me, on to month 2 of using CBFM, cycle 7 for meeee :flower:


----------



## 44andHoping

Melly Belly said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> Annie!! CONGRAAAAAAAAATS! It appears to me you've graduated :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> O Mi God...you must be happy!
> 
> It *does* look good! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, the witch got me, on to month 2 of using CBFM, cycle 7 for meeee :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs: UGH! GL for this upcoming cycle Melly!!

Well Im still bloody awaiting for the witch. Irritating me to NO end :growlmad:

Def no BFP in sight. All I want is for her to arrive so I can get on with my CCCT. grrr. 

I pray this isnt the beginning of perimenopause!! :dohh:


----------



## AMP26

This month marks the 40th month of "trying" to get pregnant. We were not trying/not preventing for about a year and half of that time, but still! For the first time since about year two, I am finally hopeful!!!! I started the Metformin and the Tamoxifen (similar to Clomid) last night and I'll go in next Monday for a follicle check then hopefully the IUI sometime between next Thursday and Saturday!!!!!!!! I had my internal ultrasound done last night and had 11-12 on one side and 8 on the other... all I need is ONE to grow properly!:haha:

I hope everyone is staying strong this cycle. I am praying that every single one of us gets our BFP in the VERY near future!


----------



## jrwifey18

Hi ladies just gr my bfp after 8 months it really is an amazing thing to see raining baby dust on u women hoping you all gt ur beautiful bfps


----------



## mrswil

guys i need a bit of help
ive just been to the loo and had the biggest clump of cm hanging had tinge of brown sorry if i have offended anyone but it was big


----------



## Melly Belly

Congrats jrwifey! Share some of that extra dust, would ya? :thumbup:

And mrswil, im not sure what that would be, it could just be the end of your cycle, but if you are worried about it, it never hurts to see your dr, they can tell you better

how is everyone else doing? I havent been on as much as normal as i am enjoying the free time away from the computer until my next quarter of school begins....

updates pleaseee! :happydance:


----------



## daydream

I'm doing well. Started my injectibles (gonal f) on Tuesday for the new IUI round. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I go in for an ultrasound on Monday. Until then, things are just moving along as normal.


----------



## AMP26

I go for my ultrasound on Monday too Daydream! I'm just praying there is at least one good one! When I went in for my day 3 u/s I had at least 18. So really, can't one or two just grow to proper size?!?


----------



## mrswil

Melly Belly said:


> Congrats jrwifey! Share some of that extra dust, would ya? :thumbup:
> 
> And mrswil, im not sure what that would be, it could just be the end of your cycle, but if you are worried about it, it never hurts to see your dr, they can tell you better
> 
> how is everyone else doing? I havent been on as much as normal as i am enjoying the free time away from the computer until my next quarter of school begins....
> 
> updates pleaseee! :happydance:

nah not worried just big clump and i wouldnt say tinge it was a little bit af finished last saturday


----------



## daydream

AMP26 said:


> I go for my ultrasound on Monday too Daydream! I'm just praying there is at least one good one! When I went in for my day 3 u/s I had at least 18. So really, can't one or two just grow to proper size?!?

Hopefully Monday is a lucky day for both of us! FX!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies sorry I havnt been around I have had the worst 2weeks of my life too much to go into.

Sorry for all the BFN's and congratulations on the 2bfp's 

Good luck daydream and amp on your new iui cycles :hugs:


----------



## Melly Belly

wanabeamama said:


> Hi ladies sorry I havnt been around I have had the worst 2weeks of my life too much to go into.
> 
> Sorry for all the BFN's and congratulations on the 2bfp's
> 
> Good luck daydream and amp on your new iui cycles :hugs:

oh no! :hugs::hugs: im hoping it gets better for you!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## katherinegrey

I also got my bfp after never having had one before and after nine months trying, and longer NTNP, good luck ladies, hope you all get bfp's soon xxx


----------



## daydream

wanabe :hugs::hugs:

Had my follie scan today, 3 follicles, 2 left and 1 right ranging from 16-20mm. I trigger tonight and have my IUI 9am on Wednesday. My abdomen has been feeling pretty full and sore yesterday and today. Plus I have a nice UTI as well, so generally feeling pretty crappy. I'm so ready to ovulate just to get my ovaries to get back to their normal size!


----------



## mycutie

gald to find this thread..

i Never saw a BFP and want to see that second line so badly


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream I really hope this works this time :hugs::hugs::hugs: it seems like there doing a bit more this time but I thought they would do the iui before you release the eggs so the sperm is way up there waiting for the eggies? 

Well I have 4-6 weeks until I receive my appointment for the ivf consultation/plan of action well after more than 2years I am so ready to do this my life has been on hold for the last 2years and it's really got me down but 2years is nothing compared to how long some people wait :(


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Daydream I really hope this works this time :hugs::hugs::hugs: it seems like there doing a bit more this time but I thought they would do the iui before you release the eggs so the sperm is way up there waiting for the eggies?
> 
> Well I have 4-6 weeks until I receive my appointment for the ivf consultation/plan of action well after more than 2years I am so ready to do this my life has been on hold for the last 2years and it's really got me down but 2years is nothing compared to how long some people wait :(

The normal timing is 36 hours after trigger, which generally should coordinate exactly with ovulation. Washed sperm don't live as long, so they don't want to do it too far from ovulation or they'll die up there :dohh: So hoping this timing ends up being perfect, FX!

4-6 weeks! Yay! so close!! I know it's so hard waiting this long, but the hardest is behind you! Soon you'll have a plan and be that much closer to your own LO. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhh ok I get ya fingers crossed the timing is just right :hugs:

Yes 4-6 weeks is nothing compared to how long I've waited so far :)


----------



## AMP26

Only one follicle... But I'm happy!!! Hey, at least one grew! I'm doing my trigger shot wednesday morning and IUI Wednesday night. I wonder why my re doesn't have me doing it 36 hours in advance.... Hmmmm!!! Either way daydream, at least we can suffer this 2ww together!!!

Wannabe... I can't wait for you to get started! I am really looking forward to the days when we can all share our beautiful hard fought BFP's!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Last clomid pill last night, follicle scan on Saturday, Ovidrel shot, and then IUI most likely on Monday if everything looks good.


----------



## daydream

Amp yay for a good follie! Drs seem to do different timing. Mine said the stats on timing don't show that strong of a correlation. Just BD the next day just in case.

Ash it will be here so soon! Hope your scan is promising

AFM at home today, what I thought was just a bladder infection I suspect is in my kidneys. I have my antibiotics but I'm still feeling pretty lousy. Resting today and tomorrow though.


----------



## daydream

IUI this morning went smooth; she said I looked very fertile (which I could tell because WOAH so much EWCM with the gonal). I've been feeling crampy in my ovaries, so it seems we timed it perfectly with ovulation. They said sperm looked excellent; I didn't get counts or anything. Just going to trust that we put our best shot in there and cross my fingers! one or two please, no more than that! When I was in last, she did say because I have three good follicles I have the risk of higher multiples, so now I'm more scared of that. Funny because usually I would just assume that it wouldn't work at all.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - I'm happy your IUI went good this morning, so now you're in the dreaded TWW! Fingers crossed for you dear!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey fingers crossed for you daydream I really hope this works this time :hugs::hugs:

I have stopped the pill for a break I have been bleeding heavy on it now for 13 days and it got worse today so I decided not to take my pill today :/ I just hope the bleeding stops


----------



## daydream

oh no! 13 days?! that's rough! What did your dr say about the bleeding? This is from BCP?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I have had spotting for 3-4 weeks and bleeding getting heavier for 13 days he said it's probibly my body adjusting to the bcp but I can't take any more it's really getting me down I'm so swolen and crampy today and I've been in the worst mood ever :( I just need a break I havnt had a normal cycle for 4 months :'(


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh and last week I passed a huge piece of womb lining it was about 3-4 cm and really thick I really panicked I didn't know what the hell it was I took it to the hospital :(


----------



## AMP26

Wanabe that sounds awful! Is there some other way the doctors can regulate you? 

Daydream: will you test at all or just wait to get bloodwork done?

Ash: grow follies grow!!! How are u adjusting to big city life?

AFM: just got home from IUI! 76 million :spermy:.. Seems hubby had an extra good count and they had 200 million before washing!! So now we just have to wait and see... Honestly I'll probably test before the two weeks!!! Lol.. How long does it take For the trigger to leave your system?


----------



## daydream

AMP26 said:


> Wanabe that sounds awful! Is there some other way the doctors can regulate you?
> 
> Daydream: will you test at all or just wait to get bloodwork done?
> 
> Ash: grow follies grow!!! How are u adjusting to big city life?
> 
> AFM: just got home from IUI! 76 million :spermy:.. Seems hubby had an extra good count and they had 200 million before washing!! So now we just have to wait and see... Honestly I'll probably test before the two weeks!!! Lol.. How long does it take For the trigger to leave your system?

Yay! We'll be TWW buddies :) Congrats on the awesome sperm. DH should get a gold star :haha:

I will probably test at 12dpo and then 14dpo is when I test to stop taking the progesterone. So that puts testing at 4/9. I leave to go out of state on 4/10, so I hope I get my BFP before that :) Trigger is usually gone at 10-12 dptrigger.


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - I'm adjusting ... slowly but surely. Today I had an epiphany when I walked out of my gym that I live in one of the most convenient, amazing places ever so I'm starting to embrace it more now! Yes, grow follicles grow! And more than 1 preferably. 

The numbers sound GREAT! How many follicles did you have? Best of luck! I didn't test my trigger last time buuuuut I heard that it's out of your system by 8-10 days past trigger. I could totally be wrong but I think that's what I read! I ordered IC's and i have them so the next time i do IUI I will be testing everyday just to see the trigger leave my system and then to hopefully see two lines again!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Aww, daydream you're testing on my birthday! =D Good luck I hope this is your bfp!


----------



## ansiosa

wanabeamama said:


> wow im really not alone i just hope that we can make this a lucky thread and change the luck of some of you ladies even better all of us ladies :dust:
> i guess im alone with drawing the other line on tho lollol

lol u r funny


----------



## AMP26

I only had one mature follicle at the last scan. I had another one that was around 12 that *might* have grown enough, but I'm just counting on the one! I wish he would have done another ultrasound before the insemination but he said it wasn't necessary. I'm trying not to question the doctors every decision but it's kind of difficult!!!! Lol...


----------



## AMP26

So I was bad and tested this morning at 6dpiui just to see the second line from the trigger!!! The ironic thing is it must be almost out of my system because the line was so faint I had to take apart the test to see it!!!! I'm going to test again in 2 days to see if it's completely gone yet. 

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## Melly Belly

Meh, not much to speak of here, my neuro had me taper off cymbalta when i told him we are trying to conceive (it is category C)..and the discontinuation syndrome is hoooorrrrribbbleee...nausea, loose stools, and brain/nerve sensations that feel like someone is electrocuting me....ugh...i just keep telling myself that i can make it through this..

Got my two peak days on the monitor yesterday morning and today, used the last of my IC opks sunday night and got my nice dark test line (i double check to make sure the cbfm is working right...paranoia! :haha:), so have been trying the every other day...hoping that this one is the one..if it doesnt work this time, DH is going to "cash in" his SA prescription, since they wont even look at me twice before a year of trying... so FX'd we are going to catch the egg...and FX'd for all of us for this cycle...yay christmas babies!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - last cycle, my trigger was very faint at about 7dpiui too! I think it's normal! Best of luck! 

AFM - I had my IUI this morning. OH had 47.5 million sperm post wash. I got annoyed though because when I had the ultrasound they told me that I had 3 follicles. Two on the right and one on the left. The two on the right were 21mm and 16mm and the one on the left was 13mm. Well when I asked the woman this morning what the sizes were again she said, oh you only had one at 21mm and I asked well I thought there was two more and she said yes, 16mm and 13 but the 13 is probably not big enough ( which I understand) and what about the 16? She said it's probably not viable either! I'm like how does she figure. If a follicle grows about 1-2mm/day and I got the ultrasound done 2 days ago that would mean it's about 20mm ... I would call that viable! Anyways, I'm irritated at her and I almost broke down in the office after they did the insemination and I was laying there waiting! :( Well, I'm feeling kind of okay about the whole IUI, like OH had a great count, etc. but I'm still feeling like it's not going to work. Yes, I know PMA! I'm trying! 

Best of luck to everyone out there and only 14 more days to go for me until testing!


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck with All the iui's fingers crossed for o all :hugs: 

Good look melly :hugs:

AFM all the bleeding has finall stopped after 5-6 weeks of bleeding Yey, so I'm hoping I can oviulate sometime over Easter.


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Good luck with All the iui's fingers crossed for o all :hugs:
> 
> Good look melly :hugs:
> 
> AFM all the bleeding has finall stopped after 5-6 weeks of bleeding Yey, so I'm hoping I can oviulate sometime over Easter.

So glad it finally stopped! Yay! :happydance: What are the next steps for you?


----------



## babysiew

i tested like for 4 times and all BFNs! :(


----------



## wanabeamama

daydream said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with All the iui's fingers crossed for o all :hugs:
> 
> Good look melly :hugs:
> 
> AFM all the bleeding has finall stopped after 5-6 weeks of bleeding Yey, so I'm hoping I can oviulate sometime over Easter.
> 
> So glad it finally stopped! Yay! :happydance: What are the next steps for you?Click to expand...

Well I'm having 1 natural cycle before the ivf so I'm opk'ing at the moment hoping to ovulate soon, 
In I only have 3-5 weeks until I receive a letter with the next appointment RE the ivf so we should get an idea of when we can start but I have an appointment in 6weeks with my gyne to get zolodax shot or shots depending when our ivf will srart so this is my one shot first time in 4months that I get to try and catch the egg:happydance:
Daydream how long till you test?


----------



## AMP26

Yay wannabe!! I'm so glad you are back in the egg hunt!! Wouldn't it be amazing to catch the egg on a natural cycle? I do read about it quite often so I'll say a special prayer for you!

Daydream: have you tested yet or are you staying strong? I tested yesterday and trigger must have still been there because I had a faint positive. I'm going to test again tomorrow to see if it's out yet! And I go tonight to get my progesterone checked. When do you go in for a beta?

Ash: Im sorry the nurse pissed you off love!!! I only had one good follicle and even that was a bit small at 15.66 at the day 10 ultrasound. So at absolute best, it was only around 19 when I triggered. Just try to stay positive. Even if it was only one, other people get pregnant like that all the time!!


AFM: just waiting.... And waiting....


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - thanks for the words of encouragement! I'm just like you right now ... waiting....waiting....waiting....! 13 more days to go before testing!


----------



## daydream

wanabeamama said:


> Daydream how long till you test?

I'm testing next Monday and then next Wednesday. so at 12dpo and 14dpo. I haven't cheated and tested early yet :) Though I'm only 7dpo today so there wouldn't be much to see.


----------



## mrswil

hellllllllllllllllllllo
im still here dunno when ovd,or when af is due


----------



## wanabeamama

Can't wait for you all to test, fingers crossed for the Easter EGGS :bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## daydream

haha wannabe - those bunnies are adorable!


----------



## wishnandhopin

I, too, have yet to have two beautiful lines. AF makes me cry nearly every time... and not from hormones which is how I play it off to everyone.. When she comes, I can't hide my disappointment. I'm trying to stay hopeful, but it is hard. Any tips?


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww wishingandhoping :hugs: it is always hard see when af gets me I just think ok that wasn't the special egg and what can I do this month that's different I focus my attention on the next cycle and look for new things to try and believe me after 2years of trying I still find new things so there is lots and also you need to remember in 1 year you only release 10 eggs on average and with only 12-24 hrs of egg life it's like a huge game of darts it's not easy to catch that target with only 10 shots lol 
Big hugs 

How long have you been ttc? :hugs:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

HEyyy Everyone another New Jersiannnn who goes to South Jersey Fertility! Had my HSG on 4/5 and my tubes are great no blockage. I had my blood work done last week and have another meeting with my RE on the 11tg in the Sewell office to see what the next step for us will be! Good Luck everyone! BabyDustttt <3


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck 2mommies :dust:


----------



## 44andHoping

Hey girls..just checkin in with you all.

Got results of my CCCT CD 3 FSH = 9.3 - although oddly they did TWO FSH's on CD 3 blood draw by mistake and the other said 10.3 EEEK not a good number :(

CD 10 FSH = 8.1 
I am bummed they didnt do an estradiol test CD 3 :shrug: Oh well.

Ive got the HSG coming up April 20th. So we are still in test test test stage for now. I am PRAYING that bloody Clomid gives my eggs an extra oomph this month so I wont have to go in for that HSG.... The doc was going to do another round of Clomid but honestly the side effects it gave me...UGH...dunno about that! 

Geez...surely ONE OF US has to get a nice BFP this month!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

2mommiesTTC said:


> HEyyy Everyone another New Jersiannnn who goes to South Jersey Fertility! Had my HSG on 4/5 and my tubes are great no blockage. I had my blood work done last week and have another meeting with my RE on the 11tg in the Sewell office to see what the next step for us will be! Good Luck everyone! BabyDustttt <3

I go to South Jersey Fertility too! Yay!


----------



## wanabeamama

44andHoping said:


> Hey girls..just checkin in with you all.
> 
> Got results of my CCCT CD 3 FSH = 9.3 - although oddly they did TWO FSH's on CD 3 blood draw by mistake and the other said 10.3 EEEK not a good number :(
> 
> CD 10 FSH = 8.1
> I am bummed they didnt do an estradiol test CD 3 :shrug: Oh well.
> 
> Ive got the HSG coming up April 20th. So we are still in test test test stage for now. I am PRAYING that bloody Clomid gives my eggs an extra oomph this month so I wont have to go in for that HSG.... The doc was going to do another round of Clomid but honestly the side effects it gave me...UGH...dunno about that!
> 
> Geez...surely ONE OF US has to get a nice BFP this month!!

44 I have no idea what those numbers mean but getting tests will really help move things along and your right we really have to get a bfp on here soon :cry:
So I'm confused are you doing clomid or not? Lol 

My opk's havnt gone any darker this is very unusual for me but it will be I guess, having surgery and using BCP I havnt had a natural cycle since December so it might take a while but I should have heard about my IVF appointment in the next 5 weeks I know that sounds a long time but when they said 8-10 weeks I was gutted but I'm half way through the 10 weeks :) so this is our one and only shot but I'm not too stressed or holding too much hope on it it's just nice to feel normal for the first time in 4 months.


----------



## mrswil

im afraid you are all talking double dutch all these numbers xx


----------



## wanabeamama

44 I just noticed your 7dpo :) yey


----------



## 44andHoping

:hugs::hugs: wanabe.

I know that 2 weeks seems like an eternity for me so 10 weeks must be extra hard. UGH! But I am sooo happy to read you are starting to feel a little better about things :flower: I'll be watching for your updates as the weeks go by. If there is anyone (other than I :haha: ) on this board I'd like to see with a nice BFP it's you!

The numbers for my clomid challenge test honestly just let me know where I stand as far as ovarian reserve go. Usually they do around 3 readings and take the worst of the three. Although there is much more involved in all of that then just a number. It doesnt really guarantee that you get pregnant if your number is below whats called "normal" (<10) but it does let the Dr's know if fertility is likely not to happen (>10). Menopausal women are at around 40+...thank GOD I am no where near that number.

I took the Clomid for the test only, but the Dr wants to put me on another cycle at a lesser strength (50mg) and see what happens, I have to have the HSG first though. 

And yes, I'm back in the 2WW agaion...7 DPO (although I feel like I Oed a day later the FF has me at) We shall see by this time next week. :happydance:



wanabeamama said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls..just checkin in with you all.
> 
> Got results of my CCCT CD 3 FSH = 9.3 - although oddly they did TWO FSH's on CD 3 blood draw by mistake and the other said 10.3 EEEK not a good number :(
> 
> CD 10 FSH = 8.1
> I am bummed they didnt do an estradiol test CD 3 :shrug: Oh well.
> 
> Ive got the HSG coming up April 20th. So we are still in test test test stage for now. I am PRAYING that bloody Clomid gives my eggs an extra oomph this month so I wont have to go in for that HSG.... The doc was going to do another round of Clomid but honestly the side effects it gave me...UGH...dunno about that!
> 
> Geez...surely ONE OF US has to get a nice BFP this month!!
> 
> 44 I have no idea what those numbers mean but getting tests will really help move things along and your right we really have to get a bfp on here soon :cry:
> So I'm confused are you doing clomid or not? Lol
> 
> My opk's havnt gone any darker this is very unusual for me but it will be I guess, having surgery and using BCP I havnt had a natural cycle since December so it might take a while but I should have heard about my IVF appointment in the next 5 weeks I know that sounds a long time but when they said 8-10 weeks I was gutted but I'm half way through the 10 weeks :) so this is our one and only shot but I'm not too stressed or holding too much hope on it it's just nice to feel normal for the first time in 4 months.Click to expand...


----------



## 44andHoping

...and to add about the OPK's. Mine usually are quite faint until BAM they all of a sudden hit a dark thick line! And I've noticed that I have a window of 18 hrs to catch it. I tend to do them mid morning and then again around 6pm. More often than not the darkest line comes in the evening for me.


----------



## 44andHoping

wishnandhopin said:


> I, too, have yet to have two beautiful lines. AF makes me cry nearly every time... and not from hormones which is how I play it off to everyone.. When she comes, I can't hide my disappointment. I'm trying to stay hopeful, but it is hard. Any tips?

Wish I had some tips for you wishn... it's hard when you watch the clock each month. I've gradually learned to not constantly think about a baby day in/day out. I try to keep occupied in other ways. At my age I have to realize it probably wont ever happen to me. And each time AF comes I try to tell myself "well, at least I'm still getting my period each month". Thats a positive for me.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: aww thank you 44 I really hope you get your bfp how long till your HSG? 

Yes my opk does exactly the same and usually darkest late afternoon but I also ovulate the same day as my positive opk wich is a bummer but luckily before my op I always ovulated on CD10 so it didnt just spring on me I was always prepared.


----------



## 44andHoping

I'm scheduled for April 20th! 5 days after AF due.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I pray you don't need it :hug:


----------



## daydream

I hope you all still let me cheer you on in this thread because...

Spoiler

I got my very first FRER BFP this morning. We are cautiously excited and won't be celebrating until we get a beta tomorrow hopefully. But still! Seeing that line pop up feels SO BIZARRE! Love you ladies, I hope you all are joining me very very soon. After over 15 months of TTC, we finally have our first positive pregnancy test


----------



## AMP26

:happydance:


----------



## daydream

AMP you will be joining me soon!


----------



## 44andHoping

OMG thats AWESOME!! Congrats to you and your DH!! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Congratulations

Omg congrats that has made my day :hug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream please stay arround and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## daydream

I will definitely stick around! You guys have been such a great support system. I took a digi with SMU and that is posted in my blog. Starting to get excited :)


----------



## hope74

:hi: New here
I've never had a BFP either and that sucks. This cycle is :wacko: as AF got me 8 days early. Cruel AF teased me to thinking cud be IB but IB can't be heavy and bright red flow like proper AF, right?


----------



## wanabeamama

wanabeamama said:


> ok ladies ive been thinking for a while that i feel so alone that i have NEVER EVER had a bfp and i feel like its something that i will never see ive even been tempted to draw another line on the test just to see what it would feel like so is anyone out there with me and want to see how many :bfp: virgins we can change to pee stick princesses :happydance::dust:




daydream said:


> I will definitely stick around! You guys have been such a great support system. I took a digi with SMU and that is posted in my blog. Starting to get excited :)

:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

hope74 said:


> :hi: New here
> I've never had a BFP either and that sucks. This cycle is :wacko: as AF got me 8 days early. Cruel AF teased me to thinking cud be IB but IB can't be heavy and bright red flow like proper AF, right?

Welcome :hugs:

Are you 100% sure on ovulation? That is strange


----------



## mrswil

congrats day xxxxx
guys i feel so ill for the last 10 days i have had snotty nose cold sore ears feel really shite so tired
got sore boobs
not sure what i can call when af started
19th march few spots
20th march spotting
21st march full flow
when would you say im usually 28 days
sorry to piss on anyones parade but never felt this crap


----------



## wanabeamama

CD1 is first day of full flow (the morning you wake up bleeding) 
Hope you feel better soon, how long did you have full flow? I know it's an obvious question but did you test?


----------



## mrswil

no too early so af would be due anytime from tomoz to wednesday
i remember spotting through my nans funeral
maybe just viral which is bloody worse then infecxtion


----------



## Melly Belly

daydream said:


> I will definitely stick around! You guys have been such a great support system. I took a digi with SMU and that is posted in my blog. Starting to get excited :)

Huuuuge congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrswil

cd1:nope:


----------



## justmeinlove

Hi all. Is it ok if I join in? Mostly I amble through about 75% of the month keeping my mind off things, but the last few days I tend to lose it a bit. Never had a bfp, tbh not been trying before January.
Am so excited now though by the idea and really want to give my husband a baby - which of course makes it even more disappointing when it doesn't happen :( Am starting to think (after 3 months!) that I am just kidding myself and that kind of thing doesn't happen to me.
Admittedly we didn't try very hard this month as we were trying to dodge Christmas, but I'm still disappointed - and a bit weirded out by my crazy temps and the expectation that my luteal phase has shortened AGAIN this month - if AF starts tomorrow it will now be down to 12 dpo :\


----------



## Babybum

I'm on the train of the BFP virgins. We've been actively ttc for 3-4 months. Before that we were ntnp and was letting nature take its course for a year. That wasn't working. We're new to the ttc so the only thing I do so far is check my cm and I got preseed and used that this month. I have a 26 day cycle and in currently on CD 21. I've been having so many symptoms of pregnancy, so hopefully it's not my head playing tricks on me. I've been laying on the couch feeling nauseated all day; hopefully a good sign! I am a hugeeeee Poas-aholic so I broke that box out today at 8dpo and took one. Of course a BFN :'( 
But I can't wait for this week to go by so I can test!!! The torture of the tww :/
Hopefully we ALL get our BFP this month, or at least very soon! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## wishnandhopin

wanabeamama said:


> How long have you been ttc? :hugs:

Thank you. We started trying this time since Dec 2011 (although dh would say he has been trying since we got married :haha:). We briefly tried in Jan/Feb 2011 before going back on BCP due to internship and grad school demands. I know it has not been that long for me, but I had one month (Jan) when I had nearly all the symptoms in the book.. I just knew I was preggers, but AF showed up and all hopes were dashed. It was not until I did research afterwards that many of those symptoms that I had could be my hormones balancing after 10 years of BCP. :growlmad:


----------



## wishnandhopin

Daydream: I am so happy for you :thumbup::happydance: 

Wanabe: :hugs: Thanks


----------



## wanabeamama

Justmeinlove and baby bum welcome to the thread
It's way too soon for you to be losing hope 3 months of ttc is nothing it takes the average healthy couple upto 12 months which is why a fertility specialist won't see you until you have been ttc for more than 12 months 
I know it's frustrating and it feels like a long time but believe me I have been ttc for over 2 years and all you can do is stay strong and keep the faith that it will happen one day one way or another :hugs::hugs::hugs:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I haven't posted in a while so here it goes. 

Daydream - congrats! You give me hope! You got your bfp through IUI right? What IUI was it? 

To the new girls, welcome to the thread, and we will all get our BFP's someday! In the meantime, we're all here to support one another! 

AFM - I just got back from vacation and I'm 8 dpiui. I'm feeling a definite change in my energy level but that may just be due to the fact that I've been away so who knows! I'm trying not to SS and I've been doing GREAT because I've been on vacation but now that I'm home, I will most likely start obsessing over it again although I don't want to! I'll probably start testing tomorrow!


----------



## daydream

Ash - Yep IUI#3. I hope this one is THE ONE for you! :) Glad you had a chance to take a nice vacation. Relaxation is great for the LO implanting :happydance:


----------



## AMP26

Ash: I was wondering about you! I'm glad you got a nice vacation in and I'm hoping that the time off from everything proves to be good for you & that you get your BPF this time!

AFM: Tested again last night, BFN. I go for my Beta tonight and will have my results tomorrow afternoon. So for fun, I've been googling late BFP's to keep my hopes up! Either way, I'll just be happy to know and get on with whatever the next step will be.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - happy you finally got your bfp! I also hope this is THE ONE! That would be awesome! I tested today with SMU, I'm 8 dpiui and I couldn't see anything. I'm not counting myself out as it is still early however, I wish it was already positive! 

AMP - I hope you get your bfp and the HPT's are wrong! you have a GREAT positive attitude though so best of luck to you! I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## PinkLady17

I squeeze my eyes trying to see a line that is clearly not there...lol oh well, we'll test again next month
best of lucks to you ladies


----------



## daydream

Ash - yeah that's still plenty early, so you've got time. I only got a tiny squinter line at 10dpo. 11dpo was when I really could tell what it was.

AFM - I'm SO NERVOUS about getting my beta results today. That and I'm not sure if I'm having actual pregnancy nausea or if it's from my nerves.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ash glad you enjoyed your vacation :hugs: 
Fingers crossed for some more good results :dust:

AFM I'm 2dpo I'm going to start the progesterone cream tomorrow I'm not at all excited maby just cos I had a shitty day but ah well 

Hope your all ok I will check in for updates and beta results :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Well my results are in, and I'm feeling the biggest sense of relief. 

12dpo was 61... 14dpo was 266. That's a doubling rate of 22.59 hours! 

My ultrasound is scheduled for May 3rd, so that's when we'll get to see what all is going on in there.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - congrats! I hope you can relax now :hugs: Hopefully you have two beautiful babies in there :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey :happydance: wow that's impressive how many follicles did you have? 

I started the progesterone cream this morning ughhhhh more hormones lol


----------



## justmeinlove

Can ANYONE explain what on earth is going on with my temperatures today? :( Try and ignore the fact that FF took out the crosshairs, I don't entirely trust that programme ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok how many do are you? I just had a look And it looks to me like your about 14dpo? Have you poas?


----------



## justmeinlove

14dpo. I did indeed poas today with a clearblue but bfn. I had bleeding gums though which was a shock when I brushed my teeth!
Do you think I could still get a bfp after my temps were hanging around at 97.34?


----------



## wanabeamama

There is always a chance while the wich isn't arround you had a good rise today so there is lots of hope.
Have you been temping a long time? Do you temp at the same time with uninterrupted sleep?


----------



## wanabeamama

It is possible that you could have had late implantation that can happen as late as 12dpo but it would not show for a few days and the other thing clear blue are not a sensitive test at all you could do with a first response really :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

I've been temping since the beginning of the year, and AF is predicted today :) I do always temp at the same time (7am) although it's been a bit more ish over this month as we've been on holiday and also 11-12dpo I had really restless nights and temped a bit early after probably not uninterrupted sleep.

Clearblue 'says' it's super accurate though I've heard that FirstResponse is better. Crazy false advertising! :o


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I will keep everything crossed there is still hope I would get a first response and if there is no af tomorrow then pee on it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daydream

I had three follicles


----------



## AMP26

How exciting daydream!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for at least one healthy baby!! How crazy would three be?! I can't wait till your scan!!


Afm: still waiting. I didn't take a test last night but I did go for my blood work for the beta. Of course the lab at my ERs office is undergoing "routine maintenance" today so now I won't get the results until Friday. I cried when he told me!!! Lol....


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream wow 3 folicles Yey :hugs:

Amp I'm crossing everything for you :hugs:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Thanks!!



wanabeamama said:


> good luck 2mommies :dust:


----------



## laurabe

I've never ever had a BFP either.. hoping that will all change soon lol


----------



## wishnandhopin

PinkLady17 said:


> I squeeze my eyes trying to see a line that is clearly not there...lol oh well, we'll test again next month
> best of lucks to you ladies

I do that too!!


----------



## daydream

AMP - that's horrible that you have to wait!! FX for good news tomorrow


----------



## wanabeamama

Any updates?


----------



## AMP26

wanabeamama said:


> Any updates?

I am a BFN this month : (. I go in Monday to start the process for IUI #2! I'm going to up the dosage on my tamoxifen and do progesterone this time. I thin I'm also going to do the back to back IUIs this cycle too. Last cycle we did one at 13 hOurs past trigger... This time I'm going to ask for the first one to be at 18 then another one at 36.


----------



## daydream

AMP that timing sounds perfect! I'm so excited for your next cycle!! :happydance:


----------



## AMP26

daydream said:


> AMP that timing sounds perfect! I'm so excited for your next cycle!! :happydance:

Thanks daydream!!! I'm still excited for your first ultrasound!! Lol....


----------



## daydream

Thanks!! Me too!! :haha: Less than three weeks away!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: amp I'm sorry but I guess you can look forward to your next iui :hugs:


----------



## wishnandhopin

:happydance: for daydream
:hugs: for amp

I will :test: tomorrow morning. Fx. In related news, if it doesn't produce two lines DH and I are going to try Pre-Seed. We will give anything a whirl :winkwink:

Positive thinking is the key, and I have all the faith that we will all get :bfp: soon.


----------



## laurabe

wishnandhopin said:


> DH and I are going to try Pre-Seed. We will give anything a whirl :winkwink:
> 
> Positive thinking is the key, and I have all the faith that we will all get :bfp: soon.

Yeh I am going to try Conceive Plus next cycle. Heard good things about it.


----------



## wishnandhopin

laurabe said:


> Yeh I am going to try Conceive Plus next cycle. Heard good things about it.

 We will have to compare notes :haha:


----------



## Melly Belly

wishnandhopin said:


> :happydance: for daydream
> :hugs: for amp
> 
> I will :test: tomorrow morning. Fx. In related news, if it doesn't produce two lines DH and I are going to try Pre-Seed. We will give anything a whirl :winkwink:
> 
> Positive thinking is the key, and I have all the faith that we will all get :bfp: soon.

Hubby and i tried it two cycles ago...definitely use less than the directions say at first...it seems for most to be too much :winkwink: 
AFM, im on to my next try, DH is going to cash in on his SA prescription, that way if it is something to do with his swimmers, we can try getting that fixed now instead of having to wait the year until they will check me out, you know, the whole "you have to try for a year unless you are 35+"....feels like foreverrr! i think for now im going to go be mopey for a day or so, then start planning for the next round of bd'ing :haha: Good luck to everyone that is still waiting to test!


----------



## wishnandhopin

:bfn: but AF is late and doesn't act like she is even on the agenda. :wacko: I told DH last night that if a bun is not in the oven the least she could do was to be on time! Bleh.


----------



## 44andHoping

Well, back to the drawing board for me. The ever illusive BFP.

Good luck to those testing :flower: And sad for the rest of of who are still awaiting that second line. :cry:

Pre seed is great! DH and I have used it for 4 months now. Cant say it will bring you a baby for sure BUT as mentioned you definately do not need to use the amount reco'd. A small amount goes a long way.

Got HSG scheduled for this Friday (Oh joy!) and still waiting for DH's SA results. Probably wont get those until I go to see the Doc again May 9th.


----------



## wishnandhopin

44 is that your furry baby?! He is so CUTE


----------



## 44andHoping

Thanxxx....and yep! Thats our "new" guy! He's 8 yrs old, we adopted him last October. He's a big loveable bear. 

In my house we have 2 dogs, 1 kitty, 4 birds, 2 fiddler crabs, 2 betta fish and 1 goldfish. Nearly all of them are from rescues from some point in my life. :haha:


----------



## markswife10

Hey girls! I've never ever had a BFP either, and I'm in 2ww #11. Can't wait for the day I finally get one, I will probably fall over, lol. SO hoping I get one this month... I'm 2 DPO right now.


----------



## DJMooMoo79

I can relate to this thread. I do this every time, and cant seem to stop! And by THIS, I mean watching as the line of red ink flows over the test, and image it pausing at the "positive" position, only for it to continue right on to the control line. Id get all wide eyed then extremely disapointed lol.

Not only that, but lets not forget taking the test apart, holding it up to the light, and checking on it every hour for the next day. 

Ive even gotten to the point where im so desperate to see that line that I began buying blue ink tests, purely cause I know they give false positives. I know its fake, but I just want to have that one small excitement once!

(And then of course, even though notorious for evaps, blue ink tests still yell NEGATIVE my way )


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello ladies and welcome :hugs: fingers crossed for you both :hugs:
DJmoomoo I have even drawn the line on lol 

Afm I'm now 8dpo this is going fast :( I quite like being in the tww but when this one is over that's it for natural tww and onto the long wait and process of IVF :(


----------



## Melly Belly

DJMooMoo79 said:


> I can relate to this thread. I do this every time, and cant seem to stop! And by THIS, I mean watching as the line of red ink flows over the test, and image it pausing at the "positive" position, only for it to continue right on to the control line. Id get all wide eyed then extremely disapointed lol.
> 
> Not only that, but lets not forget taking the test apart, holding it up to the light, and checking on it every hour for the next day.
> 
> Ive even gotten to the point where im so desperate to see that line that I began buying blue ink tests, purely cause I know they give false positives. I know its fake, but I just want to have that one small excitement once!
> 
> (And then of course, even though notorious for evaps, blue ink tests still yell NEGATIVE my way )

ughhh..i have the same thing...ive never even had an evap on a blue dye test...i didnt test with anything but my last two cheapies this time around...i figured if AF was late then i would break out a FRER...but nope, right on time...:growlmad:


----------



## daydream

Wannabe- yes so quick! I really hope you get the natural Bfp so you don't have to do IVF, but if so, Your chances will be so much higher with IVF. I'm excited for you!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you daydream it feels like its taken over my life for more than 2years now I just want to move on :(


----------



## markswife10

Thanks ladies! Got my crosshairs from FF today, so 3 DPO.... just beginning in the 2ww. This is going to be a long wait...


----------



## AMP26

Welcome to all the new ladies on this thread!! So comforting that there are others in the same situation!

Wannabe: I really hope you get your natural bfp this cycle!! After everything that would be such a nice treat! But if not, we will all be here to cheer you on through IVF!

AFM: I have to sit out this round!! I have a 22mm cyst on my left ovary that is pumping out WAY too much estrogen. My Dr had me start birth control yesterday to surpress the cyst. I'm just praying it works so I can get back in the game for the next round!!!


----------



## wishnandhopin

44andHoping said:


> Thanxxx....and yep! Thats our "new" guy! He's 8 yrs old, we adopted him last October. He's a big loveable bear.
> 
> In my house we have 2 dogs, 1 kitty, 4 birds, 2 fiddler crabs, 2 betta fish and 1 goldfish. Nearly all of them are from rescues from some point in my life. :haha:

Aww yay. I am a fellow rescue mommy too! I have four dogs, 1 cat, 2 koi fish, and one piranha (that i do not claim). All mine are rescues too, or as I like to call them my Show dogs. They just Showed up :haha:


----------



## wishnandhopin

Still no AF and I am two-three days late now.. :shrug: I think I will test again Sat or Sunday (or both, let's be honest).


----------



## wanabeamama

Amp I'm sorry you have to miss this cycle :'(


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF showed last night so onto the next cycle! I'm happy to be moving on, so clomid CD 3-7 ovidrel and then insem 24 hours after ovidrel shot so that's different then the last two cycles. Lets see what happens!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: good look for the next round fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky like daydream :hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Awww I love it! :happydance:

LOL @ piranha fish!!

People think fish arent fun....but they are!! I'm hoping to get a koi pond in our back yard at some point. 



wishnandhopin said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> Thanxxx....and yep! Thats our "new" guy! He's 8 yrs old, we adopted him last October. He's a big loveable bear.
> 
> In my house we have 2 dogs, 1 kitty, 4 birds, 2 fiddler crabs, 2 betta fish and 1 goldfish. Nearly all of them are from rescues from some point in my life. :haha:
> 
> Aww yay. I am a fellow rescue mommy too! I have four dogs, 1 cat, 2 koi fish, and one piranha (that i do not claim). All mine are rescues too, or as I like to call them my Show dogs. They just Showed up :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## wishnandhopin

ashknowsbest said:


> AF showed last night so onto the next cycle! I'm happy to be moving on, so clomid CD 3-7 ovidrel and then insem 24 hours after ovidrel shot so that's different then the last two cycles. Lets see what happens!

GL!!!

I am spotting today CD32. I took another test and of course, negative. However, I am also excited to try again. I feel like I am one month closer to BFP. :thumbup:

I found out that I have an ovarian cyst. I have an appointment with my doctor next friday to discuss options. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## 44andHoping

Got DH's SA results back = normal! Had my HSG done this morning (HOLY f*** HELL!!!!) can you say ouch :growlmad:

I will not be going through that torture again....results = normal.

Soooo it's confirmed. I am just old and have unexplained infertility going on. Fabulous!

GL to all of you spending $'s on your next cycle!! Prayin for BFP's all around!!


----------



## AMP26

44andHoping said:


> Got DH's SA results back = normal! Had my HSG done this morning (HOLY f*** HELL!!!!) can you say ouch :growlmad:
> 
> I will not be going through that torture again....results = normal.
> 
> Soooo it's confirmed. I am just old and have unexplained infertility going on. Fabulous!
> 
> GL to all of you spending $'s on your next cycle!! Prayin for BFP's all around!!

Yay for the clear hsg and for hubby's good SA!! Hopefully with a little help you'll get ur bfp!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I'm sooooo happy we got our letter from the ivf clinic and it came 3weeks early im hoping it's a good sign especially as tomorrow I will be testing so at least it will soften the blow of the BFN :)


----------



## daydream

44 So glad the results are coming back good! Hope the HSG gives you a boost next cycle

Wannabe YAY!!! I can't wait to follow your IVF journey!


----------



## wanabeamama

I've just been going through the pack they sent :) they have asked us to take part in a stem cell study on any unsuitable embryos not sure about that


----------



## markswife10

So I'm 7 DPO, not really anything to report. Just hoping for a BFP in a few days.


----------



## daydream

Wannabe - that is interesting. I wonder if there is someone you could talk to for more information. It's obviously a very important decision to make. 

GL markswife!!


----------



## wanabeamama

There is an open evening that we can go to we're they explain it in detail so we might go to that.


----------



## wanabeamama

How is everyone? 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Alright :) 5 dpo and just feeling like me really ;)
How are you?


----------



## AMP26

Just waiting for the next cycle!!! I havE about 3 weeks left to go!! Thankfully I haven't been making myself too crazy. There's a lot less stress this month since I know I'm on birth control and can't get pregnant! For the first time in almost 4 years, I have no hope for this cycle ... Which I thought would make me sad but it's actually quite freeing :) Plus, the wine helps!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey for 5dpo justmeinlove
Amp same here on bcp it makes me very moody though but I agree the wine helps lol 
I have about 3 weeks until I start zoladex and then im just waiting for my ivf consultation in 7 weeks :D


----------



## mrswil

ive been peeing on sticks first month ever in 13 years lol
so ive got two dark lines this morning does it mean im ovulating


----------



## wanabeamama

For opk's your supposed to do them in the afternoon best between 2pm 6pm but the seccond line must be the same colour or darker :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

My first month doing opks I didn't get a strong one. A nearly positive (going by evidence here I believe it was +). I was only taking them at 4/5pm and 10pm as there is no way I can do it at work. 

This month I had two weeks off and during that time I got 3 x blaring positives as I was able to test at 10am. So I am now convinced that there is no point doing them if I can't test at that time. Feel happy knowing that it does happen, even if I don't know when it's coming.


----------



## 44andHoping

Same ol same ol here. Nothing new to report. 
I think I'm still recovering from that horrendous HSG! Its been almost a week and there is now no more pain in my abdomen....FINALLY! Now to get down to some serious BDing.
I do agree...the wine DOES help :haha:

Wana sounds like you are getting closer to getting things started Woooo!!

Mrswil I also test in the mid to late afternoon. (although leading up from CD 8 - Ov I test mid morning and late afternoon as Ive missed a + before...mine comes and goes quickly!) 2 deep pink lines usually means a +! But then again read the intstructions cus they differ from test to test. GL this round!


----------



## wanabeamama

44 I'm glad your getting back to normal :hugs: how long till ov?


----------



## 44andHoping

Thanks wana...Im going to guess CD 11 or 12 so not too long.


----------



## mrswil

ive been peeing am and pm on sticks for last 2 days its been 2 lines same dark colour xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Mrs will sounds like its your surge so you should ovulate within the next 36hrs :happydance:


----------



## mrswil

so the dark lines started wednesday am and still got 2 lines this morning so dtd wed teatime and this dinnertime xx


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and I have ONE healthy little baby with a heartbeat. The best little thing I've ever seen or heard. Scans are posted in my blog. This really is real! I'm actually really relieved it's not twins (or triplets for that matter). So very thankful for our one little joy.


----------



## ashknowsbest

congrats! 

AFM - 3rd IUI tomorrow, 3 follicles 17, 18 and 22mm, lining is 12mm so everything is looking perfect ... now if I can only get pregnant! I go in at 10AM and then the dreaded TWW starts. I hate that!


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream that's beautiful news &#57378;
Ash good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks wanabe


----------



## wanabeamama

Fingers crossed foe 3rd time lucky :hugs:


----------



## mrswil

wellllllllllllll i dont know what dpo i was on


----------



## coralym30

congrats daydream !!

i hope more of us get a bfp !!


----------



## daydream

How are my ladies doing? Any cycle updates? Anyone in the TWW at the moment?

:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

We are in the tww. No BFP yets but tons of possible symptoms then again possible pms symptoms. This is the craziest ride. I don't think I've ever known more or wondered more about a womans cycle and all of the things that go along with that. My friends jokingly say I got the title of Dr from the prestegious Google institute of medicine. LOL! Trying to decide if I can wait til tomorrow to POAS or if the temptation is too great.


----------



## wanabeamama

I have 5 weeks until my IVF appointment :happydance: 

How are you daydream? Can't believe your 9 weeks already :hugs:


----------



## daydream

GL to you Leah!

Wannabe - yay!!! It's so soon! I am so excited for you! And yes nine weeks I can't believe it. I had a scan this morning and we got to see LO moving around. It was so cool and just what I needed to see. DH took a video I'll upload to my blog later today once I edit out my name


----------



## wanabeamama

Daydream not long until your scan :happydance: 
Any news from anyone else 

AFM I have my first ivf appointment in 17 days we know we're doing icsi but will find out the protocol and what's ahead at our appointment we will get the results from the tests they did I am expecting the SA results to be not great as I already got told at my counselling session that we need icsi but I'm a little stumped because the last SA was good and only done 6weeks before it. But I can't wait to get going.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not in the TWW yet but I will be on Wednesday. I went in for a scan this morning and found out that I have two follicles ready, they're 21mm each so we're doing the IUI on Wednesday morning and hope for the best :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey good luck ash :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks!


----------



## daydream

GL Ash!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks daydream! You had success with injectables so FX'd I will too!


----------



## AMP26

Good luck Ash! I'm right behind you with the injectables! I'm currrently 11 dpiui and got a BFN this morning so while I know there's still a slim chance this cycle, I'm mentally moving on to the next one. We're going to do one all injectable cycle next and then if we're still unsuccesssful, we'll be taking a couple of months off!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh AMP fingers crossed for you too &#58397;


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks for the luck girls! 

I got a call from the nurse and OH came back negative for CF so we do not have to worry at all anymore! :) Yay! 

I'll have a nice stress free TWW :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg amp that is amaizing news I'm so pleased :happydance::happydance:


----------



## daydream

Ash - I'm so glad his came back negative! One less thing to worry about :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - best of luck to you next cycle, I hope it works for you! I thought the injectables were going to be ... not good but it turns out they're not so bad. It's annoying having to be monitored so frequently. I was there 7 days this time ... every other day since CD 1 ... it was crazy, thankfully though I live in NYC so my doctors office is only a 10 min walk away but it's still crazy. I also bruised on my left side so I switched to my right and my right didn't bruise so that's good :) A lot of girls told me to switch sides since it's easier on your injection side. It's a little weird to be poking yourself and sometimes it hurts and other times it doesn't ... the whole process is .. uhm ... annoying at times but so worth it! I got good results from it so I hope that you get good results also. 

And thanks for the good luck I will let you guys know how the IUI goes and the numbers of OH's sperm after the wash :)


----------



## AMP26

Thanks for the info Ash. And in happy that your OH tested negative. I can imagine how stressful that was on top of everything else. I'm a little worried about the time factor with the injectables and also the cost. I'm going to discuss it with my ER but I feel like its the right mOve since the pills have only gotten me one follicle each time... Hopefully I'll respond better. I'm just praying I can fit all the appointments in between both jobs!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello ladies hope your all well 
Well it's official my uterus is now the property of st Mary's hospital lol the injection wasn't too bad but it feels bruised now. 

My official ivf start date is 3rd September I have an appointment 8am for needle teach and collect al my injections and start with a further 2 weeks of down reg and then onto Stims for 2 weeks I feel quite excited now Yey


----------



## AMP26

YAY Wannabe! So exciting that IVF is right around the corner for you! I will certainly be rooting for you! BRING ON THE BFP :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - congrats on finally having a start date for your IVF!! That's great news. 

AFM - I'm getting ready to go to my IVF training class with OH right now ... I'm not nervous or anything, just excited mostly. I can't wait to get this moving. I start my IVF process July 8th :)


----------



## JetMarie

three months of trying for me! still no BFP. get's very depressing. you think you felt some unusual twinges in your abdomen, you feel nauseous for some reason and your morning cup of tea tastes out of place, then AF comes and you couldn't be more disappointing, but like all of my friends and family say, good things come to those who wait! our little packages will soon arrive, and it will be the most memorable day of our lives, finally getting that BFP!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you ladies still a bit of a wait but I guess the ivf started on Sunday with the Lupron injection, 
I started bleeding heavy this morning so that's a bit crap lol
Wow ash that's quick good luck :happydance:

Amp Were are you upto? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi jetmarie it doesn't get any easier I'm afraid even after 2 nearly 3 years of ttc it still sucks but hopefully you won't have to waif that long :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

wanabeamama said:


> Thank you ladies still a bit of a wait but I guess the ivf started on Sunday with the Lupron injection,
> I started bleeding heavy this morning so that's a bit crap lol
> Wow ash that's quick good luck :happydance:
> 
> Amp Were are you upto? :hugs:

I'm on my third IUI cycle (well, I guess 4th technically though #2 got cancelled). This time I did injectibles and finally got more than one egg... 4 healthy ones to be exact :thumbup:. Three were mature and one was almost htere so we're hoping that the trigger shot got it to where it needed to be in time for ovulation. Then we did back to back IUI's with 56 million :spermy: for the first one and 45 million :spermy: for the second. Now I'm just waiting... and waiting... :wacko: I'm on Progesterone pills 3x a day because my progeseterone tests have come back borderline low. I go in Thursday for my 21 day b/w and then hopefully next Thursday for the Beta... although to be honest, I'll probably start testing Sunday. Because I can't help myself :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey good luck :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Well I just got back from my gender scan. I was a little worried about having it early and that it would be a little unclear, but this absolutely was not. We are 100% having a little BOY! I'm in the process of adding pictures and video to my journal, so that will be up in a few hours.

I am SHOCKED. I was so wrong, though I did have a dream last night that we found out it was a boy, so maybe it was my body's last attempt to clue me in on the little secret ;) We're both so thrilled though, and I'm so excited to share the news with our families at our gender reveal party this Saturday. Everyone is going to be so surprised!


----------



## AMP26

Yay for a little boy!!!!! So exciting for the both of you! Congrats!


----------



## wanabeamama

It's a boy Yey
Woooohooooooooo that's just lovley :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

congrats on your baby boy daydream!


----------



## wishnandhopin

daydream, congrats on your son!!


----------



## AMP26

Hello ladies! I got the phone call I've been waiting for... :bfp:! We are FINALLY pregnant! My beta is at 38.9! I had been testing all week and I was getting :bfn:. Miracles do happen:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS &#58130;&#58130;&#58128;&#58130;&#58128;&#58130;&#58128;&#58130;&#58130;&#58128;&#58128;&#58130;&#58128;&#58130; that's great news :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishnandhopin

CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## coralym30

congrats ladies !!

I hope to be joining you girls soon cause im still waiting for af ! i keep saying she gonna come but nothing ! im having cramps tho feels like burning mixed with ovulation pain .

idk maybe af tommorow ??

im ready i got some pads cause im sure shes comming


----------



## Londonsangel

Hi, I'm new to the site, googled and found this thread for people that have never had BFP's, hope you dont mind. didn't read through ALL the pages are there are alot :)

Hope I'm in the right place and allowed to join?

About myself, I live in South Africa, been ttc for about 1.5 years but no contraceptives for 2 years. Turning 34 in a month :-s DB (if that's the right term) is 28. I have PCOS, I've had a lap, small amount of endo found and removed. Otherwise everything is fine, cycles have gone from non existent 2 years ago to a 30 day cycle, ovulation confirmed by blood tests. Been on clomid but never worked. Had DB tested and he has low count and motility. 

Every month I time things perfectly and I've never seen a bfp, it's causing me so much heartache :( I have friends and family that are pregnant and it's not even their first, they just fall pregnant from trying and not timing, my heard it breaking and DB cannot understand all the moods and anxiety and stuff I'm going through. I want a baby so badly :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Londonsangel said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site, googled and found this thread for people that have never had BFP's, hope you dont mind. didn't read through ALL the pages are there are alot :)
> 
> Hope I'm in the right place and allowed to join?
> 
> About myself, I live in South Africa, been ttc for about 1.5 years but no contraceptives for 2 years. Turning 34 in a month :-s DB (if that's the right term) is 28. I have PCOS, I've had a lap, small amount of endo found and removed. Otherwise everything is fine, cycles have gone from non existent 2 years ago to a 30 day cycle, ovulation confirmed by blood tests. Been on clomid but never worked. Had DB tested and he has low count and motility.
> 
> Every month I time things perfectly and I've never seen a bfp, it's causing me so much heartache :( I have friends and family that are pregnant and it's not even their first, they just fall pregnant from trying and not timing, my heard it breaking and DB cannot understand all the moods and anxiety and stuff I'm going through. I want a baby so badly :(


Hello londonsangel :flower: yes you are in the right place and very welcome you will get all the support you need here I'm always arround and so are the other ladies :hugs: 

Are you taking any supplements? And is you DB taking any supplements?
It is very heartbreaking especially when everyone around gets pregnant by accident or very easy but I send you lots of baby dust :dust: and hope this thread is as lucky for you as it has been for many ladies :hugs:


----------



## wishnandhopin

Welcome Londonsangel! :dust: for you.


----------



## Londonsangel

Thanks for the reply :) I'm just taking folic acid right now, tried so many other things that didn't work,

DB just finished his antibiotics for an infection in his prostrate, so not sure if that will help at all, then i'm putting him on something called spermaid, maybe it will boost it a bit... i can only hope! 

my hormones are all over the show though and we are fighting a bit... on I think 8dpo... but i'm not 100% sure, and as we didn't actively try too hard this month, i'm not holding my breath... i wish i could be those girls that stop trying and it happens, but how do you stop trying? even just seeing EWCM i'll be trying already... there's not stopping lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I know what you mean lol it's not somthing you can just switch off :(
Good luck with this cycle :hugs:


----------



## klstar

All right sister in with you. I have never had one either and I'm afraid one more negative will put me in bad depression. 
I feel so different this time though and my hubby sees changes tells me then I see them too. I hope I'm not just thinking myself pregnant. Though having had slight cramps 6DPO and only ever having cramps one day one af before and dark nips has me praying.
Good luck to us all... 
BFP virgins unite


----------



## wanabeamama

Welcome klstar fingers crossed for you :hugs: how long have you been ttc?


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg amp I just saw your sigggy :cry::cry::cry: I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## AMP26

Thank you Wanabe.... It's been a tough couple of weeks. I just had to get my second dose of methotrexate as my HCG levels are still rising. Right now, we're just really praying we can avoid surgery so that there is less damage done!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I'm so sorry :( :hugs::hugs:

Will you be taking a break or going straight in again? 

Big hugs :hug:


----------



## ColorMeReady

The wait is the worst. Sometimes you just want to give up. I'm 15 dpo and took a First Response test yesterday. Got a BFN, big surprise! AF should have started yesterday, but it's just lots of creamy CM. I've felt extremely tired all this past weekend, and my hips/thighs have been sore--which has never happened before. Stopped BBT charting because it's driving me crazy. Husband and I have been TTC for almost a year now. I want to hope, but I don't think this month is it either. 

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## AMP26

wanabeamama said:


> Oh I'm so sorry :( :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Will you be taking a break or going straight in again?
> 
> Big hugs :hug:


Because the shot they gave me is a chemo therapy drug, I'm supposed to wait 3 months from the date of the last shot. I had my first one July 20, but my body didn't respond, so I had another one on July 28th. I'm guessing that we're out of the game until at least October. Unfortunately, once the shot does work it can take anywhere from 4-8 weeks for my HCG levels to go back to zero. We might wait until after the new year to even start trying naturally again. I need sometime to get past this. I haven't been dealing with it very well at al.


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: have they offered you any counselling? I guess you can't put a date on when you will feel ready but when you are I will pray that you get you dream :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? Anyone close to testing???? 
Omg daydream 22weeks already that's amaizing :D 

Afm 16 days until I start my ICSI/IVF I'm feeling very nervous and excited &#58379;&#57431;&#58379;&#57431;&#58379;&#57431; it's such a strange feeling.


----------



## AMP26

wanabeamama said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone doing? Anyone close to testing????
> Omg daydream 22weeks already that's amaizing :D
> 
> Afm 16 days until I start my ICSI/IVF I'm feeling very nervous and excited &#58379;&#57431;&#58379;&#57431;&#58379;&#57431; it's such a strange feeling.

I can't believe it's almost time for your IVF!!! So exciting! I can't wait to hear about your BFP!!

I will be joinin in on the IVF journey as soon as my body allows me! I wound up having to have emergency surgery as my baby grew into and ruptured my left tube. The only good news is because of the surgery my HCG levels are already back at 0!! So now we wait for two periods then we can start the IVF protocol. After a whole lot of talking, DH & I decided not to wait any longer than necessary. And IVF seems like the best option to avoid another ectopic so we're going to give it a try:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww AMP :cry: you have been through so much, hope it's not too long until you can start the ivf process and get your bfp :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daydream

Yay wanabe! It's so soon!

And yes, getting bigger everyday, I still can't believe it sometimes!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I can't beleive how fast the time has gone :D


----------



## l1nda

Hi all.

I'm new to posting on this forum and also a bfp virgin, as proven again by the pee on the stick test again today. I'd just like to say a big thank you to everyone who regularly shares such intimate details on here. It's so reassuring to know what your going through is normal. Lots of brave ladies on here. Good luck to all of you.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0857.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hi: 1nda welcom to the thread, I'm sorry about the pee stick :cry: how many DPO are you?


----------



## l1nda

13dpo... got all excited when I had very noticable cramps and bloating with pinky discharge on days 8 (my birthday!) and 9, but 11dpo I bled for 24hrs, then nothing since. Most bizzare. Maybe an early chemical. Would have been an awesome birthday if that had been the first day I'd felt pregnant. Hey ho.


----------



## wanabeamama

:'( do you normally get mid cycle bleeding?


----------



## l1nda

Nope, never. I still have some cramps and bloating since 8dpo but think this one is just going to clear itself with af. The thing I hate most about getting a negative result is that it always comes at the time of the month when your at your most emotionally susceptible anyway. I think that's just nature's cruel twist


----------



## wanabeamama

It is but I do believe that every month you get that little bit stronger even though we think every month it gets harder, life will only throw at you, what you can handle so every time we take that bfn blow all we have to do is pick ourself up and throw one back, god knows we will never give up on our dream and that we will fight to the end so don't be defeated :hugs::hugs:


----------



## l1nda

Thought I'd give you a little update... I'm thinking more and more this post has been lucky for me. Im now cd32. My cycles have varied since coming off the pill and have been anywhere up to cd34. I've had no more bleeding and have STILL got the same low level cramping and bloating that I've had for the last 10 days. Left breast starting to bulge a little over my bra (poor right one is prob jealous ;) ) and as much as I've been putting any mild nausea down to being in my head, for the last 2 nights I've woken up 4am ish with gastric reflux and not been able to get back to sleep for nausea. I'm crossing fingers tightly, and hoping that even the witch isn't mean enough to give me gastric relux and stop me sleeping in my fav positions! Testing again in a couple of days I think. Had to stop getting excited when things look so promising!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF showed and I'm on CD 3 just went in this morning for Ultrasound and bloodwork ... pretty sure I'm going to be starting my stims today ... last one before IVF , thank god !


----------



## l1nda

Hope all goes well for you Ash. Let us know what happens x


----------



## wanabeamama

1nda fingers crossed :) when did you last test? 

Good luck Ash :hugs:

8 days until I start IVF :D


----------



## Jessuhcuh

I'm with all you guys... 2 years of TTC. The only BFP I've seen have been 2 false positives. No sticky beans. :( 

Testing on the 28th, but after that I'm giving up hope. I want a :bfp: so bad! 
:dust: to everyone trying!


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from my scan. I have a total of 4 follicles already and we're only on the 4th day of stimulating. Two on the left and 2 on the right, they're all about 8mm. I haven't gotten the call about how much Gonal F to give myself tonight but I'm pretty sure they're going to lower my dose since it's so early in the process and I already have 4. 

I really hope they don't cancel my cycle!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh that's great but yes they may lower your dose so your eggs have time to mature.
How exciting :happydance:


----------



## daydream

Ash - what dose are you on right now? I had three follies ready to go and triggered at CD9 with my Bfp cycle. My dr just had me confirm that I would reduce if needed, at that point I would have done anything! Thankfully just had the one :) though the first few weeks til my u/s were nerve wracking thinking omg what if there's three?!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daydream - I was doing 75 units. :) and I jut got the call from the nurse and I'm going to be doing 75 units again until Monday so to my surprise theyre keeping it the same. It's different from my other cycles but I'm just listening to them and going with the flow. :) I'm like you, at this point if all 4 mature and we end up with 3 or 4 babies I'm willin to reduce as mean as that sounds but I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ash how's it going? Where ar you up to?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wannabe - I'm doing good just waiting for my ovaries to be ready. I had a scan this morning and I have lots of follicles but they're too small and then I have about 2 that are around 12mm. Once they're big enough I'll be doing my last IUI before ivf. I'm getting a bit impatient right now because they're taking so long to grow but hopefully they'll get where they need to be and I can get this over with. I'm trying to remain patient and calm. I started a new job so that's keeping me pretty busy and I started school yesterday. I have a lot goin on but thank god or I would probably be a crazy person right now. Lol. 

How are you doing? You started your ivf cycle right ?


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh so how long do you think it will take for them be be ready? What size do they need to be? Hope it's not too long now and I hope you don't need the ivf :hugs::hugs: congrats on the new job :D 

I start ivf on Monday I just can't wait to get back into being on my way I've spent the last 8months not being able to ttc and just watching everyone else ttc so I can't wait for some action :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

They consider follicles mature when they're about 18mm so I'm guessing that by the end of next week or possibly middle I will be ready for the IUI. I got the call and I'm supposed to do another shot of Gonal F 37.5 units and I have to back in tomorrow morning! Crazy but I have to do it! 

I can imagine how excited you must be to get started! Even though IVF is annoying with all of the shots and craziness it always feels good to be on the way to getting a bfp :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Even though I start Monday I know there is still a long crazy journey ahead of me with no guarantee at the end of I but I'm going to give it my all I'm feeling very calm about it so far I'm thinking of this first one as a practice run.

So why do they want you back tomorrow?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Not sure why they want me back tomorrow. I mean I do have a lot of follicles that are under 10mm so they probably want to make sure they don't get too big or else they will cancel the cycle ... I'm guessing that's why.


----------



## twpnsfs10

Just dropping in to say congratulations to all those first time BFP's!!! Baby Dust to those still waiting patiently! FX'd for next cycle!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ash I hope they don't cancel it :( 

Welcome Twpnsfs10 and thank you for the good wishes :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haven't update you all in a while .. here it goes.

I had my scan this morning, I have 5 follicles over 12mm on the right side alone along with a good amount under 10mm and on the left side I have 1 or 2 (can't remember as I was in shock) follicles measuring about 16mm so needless to say the doctor I'm assuming was thinking she wanted to cancel my cycle. Which makes perfect sense, it does seem crazy to keep going and trigger with that many opportunities. She said that 12 doesn't necessarily mean that the eggs are mature however sometimes they are and you just never know. So I told her that if my opinion mattered at all that we would continue on with this cycle only because IUI hasn't worked in the past even when I had 3 mature follicles and since my insurance company won't let me move on until I've completed 6 IUI cycles and this is my 6th one. If we cancel this one, I'll have to do one more IUI again before they'll let me move onto IVF and I'm just not really prepared to do that since IVF got put on hold once before. I also let her know that I would be willing ro reduce if anything crazy should happen. She said that she agrees 100% with me, and although we are taking a risk with having to reduce she said that it would really be a shame to cancel this cycle. She said she would e-mail my doctor and get his advice and his opinion but most likely will be triggering tonight IUI monday morning and then deal with whatever happens at that point.

I pretty much knew from the start something crazy was going to happen with this cycle ... of course it would since it's my last required one before IVF! I'm sure we'll figure it out and I have a good feeling they're going to let me continue on.

I hope everyone else is okay and keeping the faith, for those that got BFP's huge congrats!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow ash that's crazy I'm so excited for you though I think you made a perfect choice :hugs:

Good luck if you were to get twins would you keep both?


----------



## ashknowsbest

If we get twins or triplets were keeping me all anymore and were going to reduce. And I just got the call I go in on Monday for the IUI.


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## daydream

Ash - so glad the cycle isn't cancelled! Looks like Monday will be a good day for you both! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm so glad today is a busy day because I would go crazy lol 

How are you daydream?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks daydream. 

Wannabe what are you doing today that's keeping you busy ?


----------



## wanabeamama

It's my OH's birthday and were going out to a nice seafood restraunt for dinner :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh awesome!! Have fun I love seafood!!!


----------



## daydream

Have fun today! Glad you'll have something to make the day fly by!

Everything is good here! 2nd tri is heaven, just starting to get heartburn, which I don't usually get in my non-pregnant life, so adjusting to that an taking Tums. That's what I get for carrying so high


----------



## wanabeamama

Glad to hear your good and enjoying pregnancy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wanabe - best of luck tomorrow with your IVF appointment! 

daydream - so happy you're enjoying your pregnancy, can't wait to see pictures of your LO!


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck with the IUI today Ash :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you! 

What is your IVF appointment about today?


----------



## AMP26

Good luck today Ash & Wanabe!! I'm still waiting on my first AF : ( I keep telling my hubs that I'm going to take a pregnancy test.. Lol! Its been 5 weeks since the surgery and I'm still just waiting...!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks AMP I hope AF comes for you soon!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Well my appointment was for needle teach, collect my drugs and time table and I had my first injection so I officially started ivf today :) 

Oh Amp how long should it take for AF? I would maybe take a test just to be sure :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Awesome wannabe. 

I had my IUI. Sperm count post wash 98.5 mill


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey you pupo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## AMP26

Yay Wanabe!!! I'm so happy you're long wait is over! And Ash... Maybe this time is it for you! That would be so wonderful!!! 

Afm, they said anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks... I'm being impatient. We haven't really done much BD'ing but wouldn't that be something if we "accidentally" got pregnant?!? We're technically supposed to be using protection, but we never had so we're not so good about it now!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope you don't need to wait much longer :hugs: are you doing iui once AF arrives? :hugs:

ASH Yey 1dpiui :happydance:

Hope I get home from work in thine to do my first jab lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ash how are you feeling? How long until testing?

Ash any news af? or have you poas?:hugs: 

Afm I'm getting a pro at these injections I can't wait to start stimming on the 20th it feels like ages away yet :coffee:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm feeling okay just trying to be patient. Oh and I went out last night to play pool and we had a good time :) trying to stay busy you know. :) 

Uhm today I'm 5dpiui but idk if I'll test. I might just wait until AF comes or doesn't around the 20th.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm glad your keeping buisy I havnt played pool in years lol 
I get you with waiting out for AF I know I will be too scared to poas :(
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not really scared to poas ... I just would rather not get the bad news before AF is here. We'll see how I do though because I do get impatient and just want to test.


----------



## l1nda

Unfortunately inpatient poas bfn's this month still didn't stop me being gutted AF arrived AGAIN! It's a good job internet test strips are so cheap or I'd be going broke with my impatience!


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: I hate that witch :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I had a terrible scare with my dog and won't know for sure until tomorrow if he is going to be okay or not. He wasn't eating or acting like himself and so my OH and I took him to his vet and they ended up doing x-rays and it came back and it looked like he had something square shaped in his stomach so we were trying to think about what it could be but couldn't come up with anything. So, the doctor wanted to have Rupert stay there overnight but we decided no because it was so expensive and it's not like his life is in danger right now. The object, if it even is an object is about half an inch in size and Rupert is not showing signs of discomfort or anything. He wasn't eating this morning and that's why we took him in but now that we're home he wants to eat. We're really not sure what's going on but we're supposed to bring him to the vet tomorrow morning for follow up x-rays to see if that object is still there. 

Please pray for him and reguarding TTC info, I'm 9 dpiui today and I'm planning on not testing until Monday since that would be 14 dpiui. AF should be here by then anyways if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh god ash I hope your doggy is ok :hugs: 
My cat has been missing for 4 days :'( 

Oh I have everything crossed for you I can't wait to see your bfp :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

OMG! I would be freaking out if my puppy was missing! That's so sad, hopefully she/he comes home soon!! :hugs: 

I really hope Rupert is going to be okay. We got home and he wanted to eat but now that he had the x-ray and needs another tomorrow morning he's not allowed to eat! :haha: It's not funny but it kinda is cause OH and I think we may have overreacted and that he just wasn't hungry but he didn't eat since yesterday morning so we were freaking out! And they did see something in his belly just not sure what it was!


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww lol I would love to know what he ate lol
Yeah I'm really sad about my willow I hope se comes home I keep going to the door calling her :(


----------



## l1nda

Oh no. Cat missing and poorly dog... that's does not help your tww! Fingers crossed the cat comes home and the dog got on ok with repeat xrays. Thankfully my bunnies have just been making paper machie models with the lining of their hutch.


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - How's the IVF process coming along? I hope all is well! 

AFM - 6th IUI ... :bfn: So it failed, not that surprised since I've had 5 before that and they also didn't work. I got AF this morning so .... I guess I have to wait until CD 21 to start the lupron since I'm on down reg protocol.


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> wannabe - How's the IVF process coming along? I hope all is well!
> 
> AFM - 6th IUI ... :bfn: So it failed, not that surprised since I've had 5 before that and they also didn't work. I got AF this morning so .... I guess I have to wait until CD 21 to start the lupron since I'm on down reg protocol.

:hugs: Sorry to hear this one didn't work Ash. But I'm happy for you that you FINALLY get to move on to IVF! Do you have to go on birth control at all? Or you just do the Lupron, then the stims? I'm confused by all the different protocols. :shrug:

And, how's the puppy doing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I still have to get the okay from the insurance company but their requirements to move on are 6 failed IUI's so I'm sure I'll get the okay. I don't have to go on birth control, I'm not really sure why I mean I know that doctors use birth control or in my case lupron to suppress the ovaries before stimulation but I'm really not sure either ... I just know I'm only doing lupron, then gonal f, menopur and then the ovidrel trigger before the ER.

How is everything going with you?


----------



## AMP26

Everything is going okay. I finally got my first AF which just ended and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Hubby and I are back and forth on when to start IVF. Somedays I want to start right away... some days I want to wait a few months. Honestly, I'm pretty sure I'm just terrified of the same thing happening again. I'm going to try naturally this cycle and that's about all we've decided so far :haha:!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AMP - well I think that makes sense to do one natural cycle just to kind of have a break from things. I'm feeling like you, you're definitely not alone. I do not want to not have success with IVF because I just think that would be SO hard! I wrote this in my journal but when I started IUI I was like okay, I see lots of women get pregnant through IUI so this will be it and now I haven't had success with that. Well now, I'm seeing a lot of women get IVF and have success and I'm feeling like GREAT am I going to be the one that doesn't have success....it's terrible!


----------



## AMP26

I think it would be harder to get a BFN with IVF. Because IVF is like the ace in the hole. Clomid might not work, Injectibles might not work, IUI's might not work, but that's okay because there's always IVF. So if IVF doesn't work.... then what? But just know in you heart that the percentage for IVF BFP's is so much higher but it's still not 100%. And we will all be here no matter what!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah this is like last resort ... kind of ... I mean we can do donor sperm/eggs and then surrogacy with our eggs and sperm but geeze that's getting crazy and I can do up to 4 IVF's but I .... don't know if I would even want to do that many just because of the emotional and physical toll! Oh well, it is what it is and I have to get through it. I just want to have a baby!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ash I'm sorry AF came :hugs: welcome to the ivf rollercoaster :wacko: 
Amp I think trying naturally for now is a great idea to get back into the ttc frame of mind and the hit and miss of it :hugs: 

AFM the ivf is going ok so far I hav been on a very long protocol I've been down regging for 15 days and still have 3 days to go before stimming and then the crazy starts lol but so far it's ok


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi girls sorry I forgot to update so we got 5 eggs retrieved on Monday 1st and only 2 made it to the next day but they were top grade 4 cell 2 day embryos I had BOTH of them transferred on Wednesday 2dt my OTD is the 20th so still lots of waiting yet 

How are you all doing?


----------



## AMP26

wanabeamama said:


> Hi girls sorry I forgot to update so we got 5 eggs retrieved on Monday 1st and only 2 made it to the next day but they were top grade 4 cell 2 day embryos I had BOTH of them transferred on Wednesday 2dt my OTD is the 20th so still lots of waiting yet
> 
> How are you all doing?

YAY!!!! I can't wait till we know if this cycle worked :happydance: I'm really excited for you!

AFM.... still trying naturally. Got AF on Sunday so we're on to Cycle 2. We decided to start fresh after the ectopic, plus, Cycle 2 sounds so much more hopeful than 48 :thumbup:


----------



## Ms11b

Same here too. Neva had a bfp. Af is due 2mr 10th, keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp.cz my ovulation stick neva had a dark 2nd line. So not sure if I ovulated or not.bt DH and I BD all week till now Anyways. No symptoms, @ all. M positive tho and I believe on miracles. Cz childrenare the heritage of God, they r Gods gift.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ms11b said:


> Same here too. Neva had a bfp. Af is due 2mr 10th, keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp.cz my ovulation stick neva had a dark 2nd line. So not sure if I ovulated or not.bt DH and I BD all week till now Anyways. No symptoms, @ all. M positive tho and I believe on miracles. Cz childrenare the heritage of God, they r Gods gift.

What cd did you start peeing on the opk's


----------



## wanabeamama

AMP26 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls sorry I forgot to update so we got 5 eggs retrieved on Monday 1st and only 2 made it to the next day but they were top grade 4 cell 2 day embryos I had BOTH of them transferred on Wednesday 2dt my OTD is the 20th so still lots of waiting yet
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> YAY!!!! I can't wait till we know if this cycle worked :happydance: I'm really excited for you!
> 
> AFM.... still trying naturally. Got AF on Sunday so we're on to Cycle 2. We decided to start fresh after the ectopic, plus, Cycle 2 sounds so much more hopeful than 48 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck for this cycle ash :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks wannabe. I've been on Lupron for two days tonight will be the 3rd.


----------



## Ms11b

wanabeamama said:


> Ms11b said:
> 
> 
> Same here too. Neva had a bfp. Af is due 2mr 10th, keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp.cz my ovulation stick neva had a dark 2nd line. So not sure if I ovulated or not.bt DH and I BD all week till now Anyways. No symptoms, @ all. M positive tho and I believe on miracles. Cz childrenare the heritage of God, they r Gods gift.
> 
> What cd did you start peeing on the opk'sClick to expand...

CD 12. And didn't gt any ewcm and all those tings women speak on here.


----------



## Ms11b

So af didn't come ydy and no sign of it tdy. Only symptoms are lower back ache that comes and goes , feel a tad feverish. .. Bt odawise I feel great. Waiting till tmr or sat b4 I test. Don't wanna gt a bfn cz mayb twill b too early. Bt m tempted to drive to d store and buy new tests ..Lol . Ll keep u all posted.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from my monitoring this morning. We made it there and fine, it was windy but not too bad and on the way home it was raining so we took a taxi but we're still alive! So, I'm so happy with my response, so is my doctor. My lining is 11mm and I have lots of follicles around 11 and 16 mm. He didn't count them all but I saw them on the screen and there are a bunch and it looks pretty crazy. He measured 4 I suppose, 2 from each side to get an average size. He said probably trigger Wednesday and ER Friday Now I'm getting VERY excited! Oh I'm also starting to feel bloated ... but I can handle that.

OH and I will be staying in the house all day. I might take a picture of the outside since we're on the 32nd floor and post it ... it already looks really nasty out, and the clouds, you can definitely tell they're moving in a circular motion ... it looks mean!


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> I just got back from my monitoring this morning. We made it there and fine, it was windy but not too bad and on the way home it was raining so we took a taxi but we're still alive! So, I'm so happy with my response, so is my doctor. My lining is 11mm and I have lots of follicles around 11 and 16 mm. He didn't count them all but I saw them on the screen and there are a bunch and it looks pretty crazy. He measured 4 I suppose, 2 from each side to get an average size. He said probably trigger Wednesday and ER Friday Now I'm getting VERY excited! Oh I'm also starting to feel bloated ... but I can handle that.
> 
> OH and I will be staying in the house all day. I might take a picture of the outside since we're on the 32nd floor and post it ... it already looks really nasty out, and the clouds, you can definitely tell they're moving in a circular motion ... it looks mean!

GL with your ER! I can't wait to hear how many eggs they get! Sounds like there's a bunch ready to go! 

And stay safe. I was watching the news this morning, looks pretty rough.


----------



## ashknowsbest

AFM - Appointment went GREAT this morning. I'm doing my trigger tonight, they haven't told me when yet, they're going to call me and let me know when they get the results of my b/w. I'm supposed to go in tomorrow morning to make sure that I haven't ovulated yet which I'm sure I won't and then retrieval on Friday sometime in the morning (it depends on when I do my shot tonight, so if I do the shot tonight at 10pm I'll go in monday morning at 9am to have the procedure at 10am)! I'm so excited, but so nervous now ... it's all VERY surreal! It took me so long to get to this point, I'm so happy it's hear but want everything to go smoothly and also don't want to have too much pain after the procedure! My mom is going to try and make it here in time for the procedure but we're really not sure she's going to be able to get into the city because of this hurricane stuff ... the NJ transit isn't running and that's how she normally gets here...

Oh and I forgot, he measured 5 follicles but we saw so many more, and they're all around 15-20mm.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back. I'm doing okay. A little nauseous from the anestesia but other than that, I'm good. Uhm ... I was a mess of nerves the whole time in the waiting room and then when I got into the room where they do the procedure I calmed down because it was pretty relaxing in there. My doctor came in, said hello and next thing I knew I was out like a light. No pain during the procedure obviously since I was knocked out and then I was waking up in recovery. They got 25 eggs! I am in a little pit of pain but it just feels like I'm about to get my period. I'm going to rest for the day, thanks for the well wishes and I'll let you all know how many fertilize by tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so they called and out of 25 ... 10 fertilized without ICSI. Not really happy about it but oh well ... what am I going to do.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I got back from the doctors a little bit ago and now I'm laying on the couch resting and letting these embryos snuggle up. I am very happy with how everything went. The doctor said I have 4 embryos, we transferred two , 1 excellent quality (he didn't give us the proper ratings, he just said what quality they were) and 1 great quality. He said the chance of twins is 25% which OH and I are okay with. Ever since we found out we had fertility problems we kind of accepted that getting multiples was kind of ... in our future. So two transferred, I got to see them and I actually have a picture that I'm going to share with you girls! I saw them picked up with the catheter by the embryologist and I got to see them floating around in the dish, it was really amazing. When I saw them I almost cried because even though they're not like babies babies yet ... they're still my babies! The procedure was quick and painless ... it look about 5-10 minutes. Then I lay down for 20 minutes and went home. We walked home since it's only 10 minutes and it is snowing so that was really fun! I love the snow! OH is taking such great care of me and we're very excited to have our embryos back into my body where they are supposed to be. Now I'm keeping my FX'd that they stick! 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0638-1.jpg

Oh I forgot to mention about the other two. They're still growing and if they make it to tomorrow they're going to freeze them I'm happy with the results right now but I hope they make it to freezing!


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg daydream I see your little fella is here sorry I missed it :( congratulations it seems 2 minuets since you go your BFP xxxxx


----------



## daydream

He is! He came on the 18th, wonderful and healthy. We are home and adjusting well to our new life. He's breastfeeding well and even sleeps great so DH and I are doing well. I'm working on writing his birth story so I'll post that in my journal once I'm done.

And yes it flew by, I still get teary thinking about the journey it took to get here.


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg mrsB you got your bfp? :hapydance: congratulations :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabe - how is everything going with you?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok ash thank you I had 8 eggs collected yesterday for ICSI I'm just waiting for a call from the embryologist to see how many fertilised I'm so fricken happy I got 8 eggs I only got 5 last time and only had 2 fertilise so 8 is a great number for me I only had 3 good follicles on my last scan so it was a huge supprise:) 
How's things with you??? :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

After more than 5 years of trying, I finally got that :bfp: 

I still can't believe it that it could happen to me. 2 lovely lines.. If anyone has tried half as long as me, I'm sure you know what I mean. I feel like I'm in the clouds. My body isn't broken, I can actually get pregnant -- and naturally for that matter.


----------



## meyaon

noops sweet heart u r not alone in this stage of time many girls and ladies TTC like me and you... dear wannabemam relax and let the life be ... after that just see the magic of GOD.... LOTS OF BABY DUST ON U AND ME......


----------



## daydream

lian - congrats! Aren't those lines magical after all the time of TTC? H&H 9 months!


----------



## wanabeamama

Bump


----------

